# Well that's me off my bike for a while



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Nov 2014)

I'm currently confined to bed unable to even sit up for the last 2 days let alone walk... 

Dr suspects Sciatica but is not 100% sure.

Not being able to weight bear or balance on what is normally my bad side (left) and given that it is my good side that is affected I am pretty much grounded (or more accurately trapped on the 1st floor). My right leg is partially numb and I have a new supply of drugs to sleep through the weekend! I can't even sit up - it is too painful even for a minute or two... 

Feeling sorry for myself


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Nov 2014)

GWS


----------



## jhawk (7 Nov 2014)

Get well soon, SNSSO!


----------



## Fubar (7 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm currently confined to bed unable to even sit up for the last 2 days let alone walk...
> 
> Dr suspects Sciatica but is not 100% sure.
> 
> ...



Ach that's pants @SatNavSaysStraightOn - GWS! Want me to do your metric century rides for you??

On the plus side it gives you plenty time to moderate this lot...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Nov 2014)

Please if you don't mind...  suspect I will be out for a few weeks so there is still a chance for the November one though it might end up being something like the 31st ...

On the bright side the meds seem to be helping on most fronts except for possibly the sanity side of things!


----------



## gavroche (7 Nov 2014)

Look on the bright side, it could have happened in the summer when you could have gone riding everyday. At least, you will be missing some of the bad weather. Wish you a speedy recovery anyway.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Nov 2014)

Oh dear, I hope it doesn't last too long. Aside from the obvious inconvenience to you, it's one less 'Your ride today' for me to read
Make the most of the rest, and enjoy the mind altering pain relief


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn GWS Emma. If it's any consolation, when I had sciatica, the worst of the pain subsided quite quickly so hope it is the same for you. Hope it clears up completely for you.....I have been left with numbness in my leg and part of my foot.


----------



## talisman50082 (7 Nov 2014)

Fit bunch cyclists. I have a strained groin and now dodgy knees . Groin from stretching and knees from running [i think].


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2014)

Have a big hug or three from the Tattooed Beat messiah!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Nov 2014)

Erm ... maybe the after effects of chopping up trees manually? 
Nothing for it but to take it easy, at least you have us for company ... 
Gws!


----------



## Glow worm (7 Nov 2014)

Blimey SNSSO - really sorry to hear that. I hope it passes quickly and look forward to your next post in the 'your ride today' thread.


----------



## Katherine (7 Nov 2014)

Oh no!! Sorry to hear that. Hopefully it will settle quickly and you'll be moving about soon and cycling again.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Nov 2014)

I know how that can hurt as I have had it. Get the hot water bottle on it. I found it helped a bit.


----------



## Diggs (7 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear this, wish you all the best and get well soon!


----------



## toeknee (7 Nov 2014)

GWS......


----------



## hondated (7 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm currently confined to bed unable to even sit up for the last 2 days let alone walk...
> 
> Dr suspects Sciatica but is not 100% sure.
> 
> ...


GWS I possibly have some understanding of how you are feeling as our son is currently staying with us after having a part of one of his discs removed.Not good for either of you so just take it easy and read all those mags you intended to read and catch up on your tv programmes.
Ted


----------



## Soltydog (7 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you're better soon & back in the saddle


----------



## subaqua (7 Nov 2014)

GWS will do the FNRttC Tonight and let you have the miles  ( or Km if you are that way inclined) 

you could try falling out of bed onto it to fix it. ( nah don't)


----------



## compo (7 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm currently confined to bed unable to even sit up for the last 2 days let alone walk...
> 
> Dr suspects Sciatica but is not 100% sure.
> 
> ...



You have my sympathy! I have just gone through the same but seem to be getting a bit better. The MRI scan showed I have considersble narrowing in parts of my spine causing pressure on the nerves. I am waiting to see a spinal surgeon to discuss where we go now. It will be my second spinal operation. My physio reckons that cycling is actually good for me as it isn't weight bearing and the position on the bike eases pressure on the spine. Like you, my legs go numb when I walk any distance and my lower back just seizes up and becomes painful. Strangely, and thankfully though, I can pedal for miles without discomfort.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Nov 2014)

Thanks everyone. First challenge is to get to the point where I can actually sit up again. 

Then hopefully I can get to the point where I can watch TV, eat, drink etc though I need to be able to negotiate the stairs to get to the TV, but once I can sit up I can at least use the laptop again.

I've had it once before, an old mountaineering injury, but the other side and this time this is much worse sadly. Dr currently has me on codeine, gabapentin, diazepam and paracetamol. Can't have anti inflammatories because I'm allergic to them! And the wheat bag is in almost constant use. Fingers crossed that I see more improvement soon. Been like this for 2 days now!


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Nov 2014)

Ouch! GWS


----------



## 13 rider (7 Nov 2014)

Get well soon and hope your up and about soon so we can follow your daily rides Try to avoid going stir crazy


----------



## Geoff Crowther (7 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear that Emma.
I really hope you feel better soon.
Take care and best wishes.
Geoff


----------



## robjh (7 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck - hope you're up and about again soon


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thanks everyone. First challenge is to get to the point where I can actually sit up again.
> 
> Then hopefully I can get to the point where I can watch TV, eat, drink etc though I need to be able to negotiate the stairs to get to the TV, but once I can sit up I can at least use the laptop again.
> 
> I've had it once before, an old mountaineering injury, but the other side and this time this is much worse sadly. Dr currently has me on codeine, gabapentin, diazepam and paracetamol. Can't have anti inflammatories because I'm allergic to them! And the wheat bag is in almost constant use. Fingers crossed that I see more improvement soon. Been like this for 2 days now!



You have my sympathy , thats nearly the same meds i am on but sobstitute the diazapan for amitriptyline, and the same problem (only yours is worse) im seeing the spinal surgeon again on wednesday next week , 
hope you get well soon


----------



## Roadrider48 (7 Nov 2014)

Hope you feel better quickly. Nothing worse than being laid up.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Nov 2014)

GWS.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Nov 2014)

I have heard of some excuses to have 40 winks but i think your 
















in need of a hug !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Nov 2014)

Sounds really unpleasant. I hope it eases quickly and you can get out and about again soon.


----------



## Ganymede (7 Nov 2014)

Bums. Horrid for you. GWS!


----------



## Ern1e (7 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> On the bright side the meds seem to be helping on most fronts except for possibly the sanity side of things!


Lets face it who wants to be sane anyway ? seriously though get well soon and enjoy the rest whilst you can even though it may hurt lol.


----------



## gavgav (7 Nov 2014)

Oh no. So sorry to hear that. Get well soon!


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2014)

You have my sympathies. I had sciatica when 20, ended up having an op. Take it easy and keep on top of the pain meds!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Nov 2014)

Take it easy and feel better soon.


----------



## avsd (7 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear this. GWS


----------



## Scoosh (7 Nov 2014)

*RIGHT YOU LOT !!*

LISTEN UP !!!!

@SatNavSaysStraightOn is laid up in bed. 

SNSSO is a Mod. 

Behave yourselves - she is 


!!!


 and  or even  SNSSO and GWS.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Nov 2014)

Ouch take things easy and take care.


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2014)

I hope you start to see some tentative signs of recovery as soon as possible, I know it will take a little longer for a full recovery. Now that should mean that I have a slightly better chance at beating @potsy now you can't get out to take any photos! 

Get well soon


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2014)

Terible news. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> ... Now that should mean that I have a slightly better chance at beating @potsy now you can't get out to take any photos!
> 
> Get well soon


Who said I have to be outdoors to take photos? ￼ All I have to do is to be able to get downstairs,  so I reckon you have a few days head start on me  I will just have to think completely out of the box and my oh's new bike plus our touring bikes are in the house...  may take me to the last day mind you!


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Who said I have to be outdoors to take photos? ￼ All I have to do is to be able to get downstairs,  so I reckon you have a few days head start on me  I will just have to think completely out of the box and my oh's new bike plus our touring bikes are in the house...  may take me to the last day mind you!


Are you going to replicate Potsy's series of feet studies?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Are you going to replicate Potsy's series of feet studies?


Possibly not... Was thinking more along the lines of my grandfather's house keeper (RAF), a poppy and my oh's new clean bike 

I may even manage to locate a WWI round as well...


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2014)

Yikes - bad luck. You must be starting to run out of body parts to go wrong on you ... GWS!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Nov 2014)

I hope you end 2014 in one piece, GWS chuck.x


----------



## Martyn H (7 Nov 2014)

I really feel for you, have been there myself and with the same drugs too. Things did ease up I'm glad to say GWS


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - bad luck. You must be starting to run out of body parts to go wrong on you ... GWS!


Yep, you would think so wouldn't you. Really the last thing I needed something happening to my good side. 

Currently in agony hoping the pain meds kick in again soon and trying to work out who to get back cycling again if things don't improve much... I got stuck at attaching sticks / crutches to a trike recumbent... May try for some more sleep soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

My lovely husband had made me some vegan choc chip scones today! They are actually very good for his first attempt  Not to mention having hovered the downstairs and cleaned the kitchen!

Tomorrow he will pick up a tablet (electronic type) to help me stay occupied... It is rather hard on a small screen of a smartphone! The laptop is still beyond me as it's sitting up!

He is such a sweetie. He is canceling his trip away this week and trying to get a much work to do at home as possible.


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

Just catching up with this. We require a creative picture of the ceiling. One that says agony and bedridden. Get thinking.


----------



## HLaB (8 Nov 2014)

Yikes, GWS!


----------



## Saluki (8 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Sciatica is a bugger. It just leaps out on you, out of nowhere and then seems to vanish just as quickly and there is very little that you can do about it in the meantime. I am a fellow sciatica sufferer but I've not been confined to bed with it for about 12 years.

If it helps at all, when my sciatica is bad cycling gently helps a lot. That's probably just me being a weirdo though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Just catching up with this. We require a creative picture of the ceiling. One that says agony and bedridden. Get thinking.


Er there is not much to the bedroom ceiling... It is only about 18 inched wide! 







Insanity is more likely to be stated than bedridden and pain!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

Saluki said:


> Sorry to hear that. Sciatica is a bugger. It just leaps out on you, out of nowhere and then seems to vanish just as quickly and there is very little that you can do about it in the meantime. I am a fellow sciatica sufferer but I've not been confined to bed with it for about 12 years.
> 
> If it helps at all, when my sciatica is bad cycling gently helps a lot. That's probably just me being a weirdo though.


Sadly this had my good leg numb to the extent that I cant walk without support and part night I found out that the physio I do nightly for my bad leg (weight into that leg and stand on tip toe,up and down repeat 10 times) I can't even start to do on my good leg... There is simply no response from it at all . The sole of my foot is also completly pins and needles as well which is just weird though not as word as my buttock muscle which just seems to be ' missing '

Walking did seem a touch easier this afternoon but I have upped the pain meds... My instructions say 1-2 tabs upto 4 times a day for one and 1 three times a day can increase to 3 three a day. 

Fingers crossed but right now some 3 or 4 days on things haven't shown much sign of improvement in returning of sensation sadly which given the state of my other leg is not good news


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Er there is not much to the bedroom ceiling... It is only about 18 inched wide!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty good.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> That's pretty good.


Thank you that had given me my best laugh in days!


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thank you that had given me my best laugh in days!


I had to go for laughs, I'm crap at sympathy.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I had to go for laughs, I'm crap at sympathy.


Laughter is what I need at the moment, there have been too many tears recently


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3368908, member: 9609"]as in motor loss ?

have you worked out at what level (as in what part of your spine) your nerve is being squished at. dermatome maps ? I have had the joys of L4 and S1,
(of course it may not be your spine, nerves can be compromised in other places)[/QUOTE]
Yes to motor loss as well as lots of nerve pain and muscle spam. Totally failure of knee jerk on test but I didn't know about the toe thingy at the time. From this www.medicalcriteria.com/site/en/criteria/64-neurology/96-neurodermatome.html picture it seems to be pretty much all of the S range in its entirety sadly. Dr did say that some of the tests she did here at my home did not tie in with sciatica but given I have once had it before and have a history of lower back pain caused by hyper mobility syndrome plus my bodies inability to sense acute pain at the time of trama, diagnosis can sometimes be difficult!


----------



## Donger (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm currently confined to bed unable to even sit up for the last 2 days let alone walk...
> 
> Dr suspects Sciatica but is not 100% sure.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear that, SN. I can tell how much your cycling means to you, so here's hoping you'll be up and about soon. At least the weather's lousy at the moment, so it's as good a time as any to be indoors.
Cheers, (and chin up), _Donger._


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3368960, member: 9609"]I think knee reflex is L4 which is the femoral nerve not the sciatic nerve, I lost that reflex completely and had motor failure to most of the quad (its all come back now) horrendous shin pain and outside (lateral) of foot and ankle went numb. all very scary at the time.[/QUOTE]
The peculiar thing is lying flat on my back I can lift the leg almost as far as normal. I can't however get any where near touching my toes whereas normally I can stand on tip toe and put my palms on the floor. straightening the leg is also an issue, but curling into a ball whilst on my back is perfectly fine! Some things just don't seem to add up

And as you say it is all very scary. I can't even walk without support and I can only land on my right side when cycling and currently it is not weight bearing!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

Donger said:


> Sorry to hear that, SN. I can tell how much your cycling means to you, so here's hoping you'll be up and about soon. At least the weather's lousy at the moment, so it's as good a time as any to be indoors.
> Cheers, (and chin up), _Donger._


Tis very frustrating. The previous week I had covered over 250km and there is my oh's n+1 waiting to be christened which he won't do alone! He also now won't probably cycle to work simply because he can be here in. 30 mins if he had to go into the office as opposed to the 45 mind cycle time plus changing time needed to get here if he cycles


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3368960, member: 9609"]I think knee reflex is L4 which is the femoral nerve not the sciatic nerve, I lost that reflex completely and had motor failure to most of the quad (its all come back now) horrendous shin pain and outside (lateral) of foot and ankle went numb. all very scary at the time.[/QUOTE]
Ok going by a different diagram it is. S1 and L5...think I probably need to add in S2 at the minimum. The only pary of my sole that does not have pins and needles is the big toe!


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My lovely husband had made me some vegan choc chip scones today! They are actually very good for his first attempt  Not to mention having hovered the downstairs and cleaned the kitchen!
> 
> Tomorrow he will pick up a tablet (electronic type) to help me stay occupied... It is rather hard on a small screen of a smartphone! The laptop is still beyond me as it's sitting up!
> 
> He is such a sweetie. He is canceling his trip away this week and trying to get a much work to do at home as possible.


He should be doing that anyway !
Today i dusted, cleaned bathroom, hoovered mopped the floors, 3 loads of washing , drieing , installed new thermosat in the oven, went to charity shop with load of old clothes whilst keeping mini ck 1+2 busy as swmbo was at work .She does 13 hours a week and i do 45 + .
I have since then regreased back bike wheel and installed a new shifter cable as all that rain fecked the bike up yesterday !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

He works (paid), I don't so usually I do the housework and cooking and have evening meal ready on the table etc. I only support my parents as carers cycling the 44 miles 2 or 3 times a week to help them out. 

He does do the ironing and the washing up though because of my paralysis which causes issues.. Coating something in hot soapy water when you can only tell that you are holding it, not how well you are holding it often results in gravity taking over!


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Nov 2014)

My labourer had to pack up working for me due to sciatica..
he is waiting for operation date..but no sign of that yet..
Hope you get back on your feet soon ,and they sort the pain out..


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> He works (paid), I don't so usually I do the housework and cooking and have evening meal ready on the table etc. I only support my parents as carers cycling the 44 miles 2 or 3 times a week to help them out.
> 
> He does do the ironing and the washing up though because of my paralysis which causes issues.. Coating something in hot soapy water when you can only tell that you are holding it, not how well you are holding it often results in gravity taking over!


Of course , he sounds great and i was knocking him at all !
Its just at work i work with a load of "macho " co workers who dont even make their own sandwich box let alone housework , they pee me off .


----------



## User16625 (8 Nov 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> GWS



As in "Going West Soon" lol by the sound of it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Of course , he sounds great and i was knocking him at all !
> Its just at work i work with a load of "macho " co workers who dont even make their own sandwich box let alone housework , they pee me off .


I'm bloody lucky with him. Why on earth he doesn't want to leave me is beyond me some days! But he and his 3 brothers are all the same though one is a little on the weird side to the point of making me look normal!


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm bloody lucky with him. Why on earth he doesn't want to leave me is beyond me some days! But he and his 3 brothers are all the same though one is a little on the weird side to the point of making me look normal!


Hes not that bad surely


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear about your back, GWS.


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Hes not that bad surely


It's the drugs, he doesn't even have three brothers.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> It's the drugs, he doesn't even have three brothers.


Or maybe its just one and the drugs make it look like 3


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Nov 2014)

You have my empathy, 3 years ago I had a bulging disc [despite medical training I had never hears of it before], cut a long story short we went to the bike show at Earls Court, As we walked from the tube station the pain began to worsen, I literally shuffled across the main road and ground to a halt between the road and Earls Court. I could not move, any attempt to do so was akin to being zapped by thousands of volts from my lower back downwards. I felt ridiculous and embarrassed at the same time, people swarmed around me like a river around a rocky obstruction, some asked if I was ok, like an idiot my pride made me say yes I'm fine. I won't bore you with the rest, the only positive was the doctor said this usually only occurs with younger people, can't think what he was trying to say!
Anyway when it goes away, continue to exercise your back, something not many of us do enough.
Get well soon, you will, it's just so damn frustrating, have patience.


----------



## Ganymede (9 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm bloody lucky with him. Why on earth he doesn't want to leave me is beyond me some days! But he and his 3 brothers are all the same though one is a little on the weird side to the point of making me look normal!


I'm always amazed when one of my gfs marries a man who can't cook. Mr G is brilliant, partly comes from me pushing off for weeks at a time for work and him having to look after himself, but actually I bless his ex for teaching him how to make curry. He's also tidier than me (yay!). Aww, SN, hope it's eased off a bit today and that you've been able to sleep.


----------



## Sara_H (9 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm currently confined to bed unable to even sit up for the last 2 days let alone walk...
> 
> Dr suspects Sciatica but is not 100% sure.
> 
> ...


Ouch - I feel your pain, I had sciatica a few years ago, caused by a herniated disc. Not very good fun, I know.


----------



## Saluki (9 Nov 2014)

Morning @SatNavSaysStraightOn . Hope you are a little more pain free today.

In autumn 2000, I lifted my dog wrongly (actually I lifted him correctly but then he changed his mind) and had a vertebrae move and I was in agony. A friend took me to hospital and I was kept in, still in agony but with floaty painkillers (Ex husband told me to man up and drive home as he wanted a kip. My reply to him was less than ladylike). I was flat on my back for 3 months - ex husband was useless and my weight went down to about 9 stone on account of not being able to get down the stairs to the kitchen). However, with physio it did get better. Like you I had horrendous pins and needles and I had no feeling at all in my right foot and also had tingles and sensation loss in my right hand.
Eventually I saw a chiropractor then a DORN practitioner, who did wonders for me but that was a bit further down the line when I could walk with a stick. All in all I was out of action for the best part of 2 years.

I am just wondering if getting to see a back specialist might be the way to go, sooner rather than later in case it's a bit more than sciatica, especially as you have motor loss. Our GPs are often amazing but when it comes to anything even vaguely spinal I'd be trying to get in with someone who specialises in back problems ASAP.

I really hope that you are improving anyway.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2014)

I slept reasonable well last night. managing to stay on my back all night and didn't wake in agnony until 6am this morning (2 hours better than the previous night and with sleep as well!) I promptly went back to sleep after taking my meds and didn't wake until 11am ! Its in only the pain meds that are keeping me sain. I know that. It did occur to me that we have private health insurance through my OH's work and think should be covered on it (not being a pre-existing medication condition) to I will get him onto it tomoorow. apoligies for the spelling but dyslexia and touch tping as well plus the meds making me light headed are not making typing that easy. I have had to up the 100% to 125% view on my web browser as it is.

It is just off that some movement that I would exiplet to me really painful with a bad back is fine but other movement is hell to put mildly and that is through the pain killers. I have yet to manage to sit up for anything more than a minute, but can now lie up at about a 25% degree but only for short periods.. actually I'm not sure it is that high but I'm trying to be positive!

Somehow my ownderfl husband has to work out how to shower me today!. we don't have a large batheroom in fact you couldn't swing a mpuse in it let alone a kiotten. th eonly up side is that the walls are that close I have plenty to hold onto. There is about 3 foot by 3 foot of floor space in it and tbh my parents motorhome has a bigger bathroom! It ony has a shower not a bath! so this is going ot be done abdout an hour or so have the nedt dose of pain meds!

sadly there sdoes not appear to me much in the way of improvement in the condition, or numbness only my ability to sleep!

Oh and there are definitely 4 of them... my husband and 3 brothers. honest. anyone who grew up in Failsworth I the 70's & 80's will know them!

right I think there might me more sleep coming my way soon. seem to be getting very drowsey again!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Sounds absolutely horrible Emma. Hope the shower goes ok and you get another good nights sleep. Just about to get ready to go over to visit my folks so hopefully hear some good progress tomorrow. Keep your chin up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2014)

Yikes - just caught up on this. Hope you get sorted ASAP. Meanwhile make sure Him-in-Doors isn't kept idle.


----------



## Brandane (9 Nov 2014)

Only just saw this thread SatNav.. Sounds painful, and all the worse to be laid up for someone who is normally fit and active .
Get well soon .


----------



## Headgardener (9 Nov 2014)

Hi Satnav sorry to hear you are in such pain. I hope it eases of soon although the weather is not ideal for cycling so you're best off indoors anyway. GWS. HG


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Nov 2014)

I've just seen this too through your tab thread.
I'm so sorry to hear your confined to bed, it sounds horrid  
Get well soon, I'm usually around if you're bored and want to discuss hunky men politics or string theory.....


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2014)

Being a big wimp with pain, I think I would chicken out of the shower and settle for a blanket bath if I were in that situation! 

Enjoy playing with your new Sony tablet while you are recuperating.


----------



## Rustybucket (9 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you get better soon. Rest up and come back stronger!


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2014)

Only just seen this. Rest up and I hope the doctors can help you this week.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Nov 2014)

GWS


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn , best wishes from me, too. I hope you catch up on your sleep, and your drugs don't give you weird dreams...


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Nov 2014)

Man up FFS and get Ya man a cup of tea Ya big wuss!


----------



## Scoosh (9 Nov 2014)

Enjoy your glorious technicolour dreams and I hope you get rest.


----------



## Saluki (9 Nov 2014)

Tablet computers, pain killers and dyslexia. A whole new holy trinity that I can really relate too. I find that pain killers make my dyslexia so much more fun. Probably not for my readers but I find it gives me the confidence (or can't be bothered to look it up-ness) to invent whole new words.


----------



## MacB (9 Nov 2014)

GWS you could really do with a break healthwise


----------



## cyberknight (9 Nov 2014)

Tell your other half to just get the garden house , roll you onto the floor and give a good rinse!
No need to stand up 
Seriously it sounds like your need lots of TLC and i hope the meds /doctors can get you sorted out asap , its a pity your so far away or i would be round with cake as im sure many on CC would be as your a star .


----------



## Scoosh (9 Nov 2014)

MacB said:


> GWS you could really do with a break healthwise


Like she doesn't have enough to worry about - you want her to _break _something ?


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear this hope things get better asap;as others have said at least it's now and not the sunner.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Nov 2014)

Hope you see improvements soon


----------



## dan_bo (11 Nov 2014)

Yeah get well soon eh


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2014)

You will probably be losing muscle tone at an alarming rate. Extended bed rest in 2012 made my leg muscles wither away to the extent that I ended up avoided looking at them because it sickened me that they looked more like arms in terms of size. Anything that could be done to avoid that would be a good idea, though it sounds like you would struggle to do very much at all with your legs at the moment.

The thing that really worries me is that you will be at greatly increased risk of developing DVTs in your legs. I know I go on about the subject a lot, and you have possibly already considered the risks, but I felt that I ought to mention it again here - it would be awful for you to end up with clots on top of all of your other problems!

If you can wiggle your feet about, do so to try and keep the blood circulating, and make sure that you don't get dehydrated. I was struggling to get to the bathroom so I drank a lot less than I normally do and that certainly added to my problems. Keep your legs warm. 

If you haven't considered it already, it might be worth asking your doctor about having daily heparin shots to keep clots at bay. When I was in hospital, everybody got them, just in case.

(You probably don't need me to mention all of this because you have spent an awful lot of time in hospitals in the past, but I would have hated to read that something had happened to you that could have been prevented!)

I hope the pain goes away soon. I was laid up for 3 days once with a strained muscle in my back and that was bad enough. Back problems are horrible!


----------



## Col5632 (12 Nov 2014)

GWS  

My mum is currently suffering from the same thing, well a slipped disc is pushing on her nerve, that's been since May but in September it really hit her but thankfully she is on the mend


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

Well there has been a touch of good news today. My husband included me (at extra cost)on his works private health care with bupa. He had made contact with them and got the go ahead for 6 rounds of physio if my gp agrees that it is time to start it. Even better is that the physiotherapist can come to me which will help considerably. 

@ColinJ luckily blood clots are not something I have ever been at high risk from, I am at the other end of the scale, I bleed only too well from the slightest knock and my bruises are something legendary in our family! I also don't sit or lie still particularly well, even when asleep. But I have been thinking about it and you from day 1 and made a constant effort to keep my lower limbs moving with frequent movement, 'stretches' and carrying on with the physio on my left leg from the dog bite - in really can't afford to let that deteriorate because that is not covered under the private health care being ruled out as a pe existing medical condition.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @ColinJ luckily blood clots are not something I have ever been at high risk from, I am at the other end of the scale, I bleed only too well from the slightest knock and my bruises are something legendary in our family!


Hmm ... Do you get plenty of Vitamin K in your diet? Vitamin K is used in clotting, but also in putting calcium into the bones and teeth, and you mentioned that you have some osteoporosis ... (You also need Vitamin D and a few other nutrients to get the calcium out of the food/drink in the first place,)

My parents used to say things like "_Don't sit like that [crossed legs] - it's bad for your circulation_" but never explain why. I knew that my mum had problems with varicose veins, but what I didn't know was that she had developed DVTs and been on warfarin herself. I had been on warfarin for 6 months before my older sister thought it relevant to mention that fact to me! It looks as though my family could be at the other end of the bleeding-clotting spectrum.



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I also don't sit or lie still particularly well, even when asleep. But I have been thinking about it and you from day 1 and made a constant effort to keep my lower limbs moving with frequent movement, 'stretches' and carrying on with the physio on my left leg from the dog bite - in really can't afford to let that deteriorate because that is not covered under the private health care being ruled out as a pe existing medical condition.


That's good.

I didn't really understand how quickly muscles shrink when you stop using them and don't eat much! After it happened to my legs, I remembered a classmate of mine when I was about 10 years old coming back to school after a long time in hospital. He was on crutches because his legs could no longer support him unaided! It took him months to get back to normal.

My legs are finally back to being strong and chunky, about 28 months after falling ill. It took about 4,000 miles of hilly cycling and about 1,000 miles of hilly walking to achieve that.

I hope the physio gets sorted out and helps!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

It is peculiar with the bone thing. It is literally only my left femur that has osteoporosis and it is full blown osteoporosis, not the early stages which has another name. I had dextor bone scan done 18 months ago and am due another in 6 months because of my steroid use. For around 7 years I was steroid dependant when I'll or injured and ended up on average spending 1 week in 4 on prednisolone during that time. 12 months ago another test of my adrenal g glands showed that they were no longer producing anywhere near enough cortisol to sustain me, so I was put on to Hydrocortisone permanently.

The only good news with the bone scan 18 months ago was that it showed that the rest of the body has a very significantly higher than average bone density. The left femur is in this state because of the mild paralysis down the left side of my body which no-one believed me about 20 odd years ago when my wrist became a problem after a fall that jarred my spine/neck. Such is life. I manage the osteoporosis myself with a high calcium (plus other relevantvitamins and minerals) diet plus lots of homemade nettle ams peppermint infusions which have a significant level of easily absorbed calcium in them as well as other vitamins and minerals. B the infusion also includes comfrey, red cover, oat straw, horsetail and a couple of others which my endocrinologist is happy with. It's not at the nettle tea bag strength you get from supermarkets... And it has made a considerable difference and noticeable difference to my finger nails in both strength and thickness. I guess the next bone scan will tell if it is working but my endocrinologist can't be too worried if he has allowed me to pursue this option over medication that is not tested on our designed for premenopasal women. Mind you my asthma consultant wasn't too impressed with the medical option either which is a tablet you have to take one a week and sit bolt upright for for 30 minutes without moving, eating etc and causes acid reflux. Not something he wants me to take with my tracheomalacia....


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is peculiar with the bone thing. It is literally only my left femur that has osteoporosis and it is full blown osteoporosis, not the early stages which has another name. I had dextor bone scan done 18 months ago and am due another in 6 months because of my steroid use. For around 7 years I was steroid dependant when I'll or injured and ended up on average spending 1 week in 4 on prednisolone during that time. 12 months ago another test of my adrenal g glands showed that they were no longer producing anywhere near enough cortisol to sustain me, so I was put on to Hydrocortisone permanently.
> 
> The only good news with the bone scan 18 months ago was that it showed that the rest of the body has a very significantly higher than average bone density. The left femur is in this state because of the mild paralysis down the left side of my body which no-one believed me about 20 odd years ago when my wrist became a problem after a fall that jarred my spine/neck. Such is life. I manage the osteoporosis myself with a high calcium (plus other relevantvitamins and minerals) diet plus lots of homemade nettle ams peppermint infusions which have a significant level of easily absorbed calcium in them as well as other vitamins and minerals. B the infusion also includes comfrey, red cover, oat straw, horsetail and a couple of others which my endocrinologist is happy with. It's not at the nettle tea bag strength you get from supermarkets... And it has made a considerable difference and noticeable difference to my finger nails in both strength and thickness. I guess the next bone scan will tell if it is working but my endocrinologist can't be too worried if he has allowed me to pursue this option over medication that is not tested on our designed for premenopasal women. Mind you my asthma consultant wasn't too impressed with the medical option either which is a tablet you have to take one a week and sit bolt upright for for 30 minutes without moving, eating etc and causes acid reflux. Not something he wants me to take with my tracheomalacia....


It really boggles my mind that a doctor would dream of telling patients that they were imagining their problems. Well, unless he/she had actually done enough tests to PROVE that the problems did not exist!

It is interesting what you say about your nails ... Warfarin messes with Vitamin K metabolism in order to control coagulation (the desired effect), but there is some evidence that this can lead to problems with calcium not going to bones and teeth, ending up hardening arteries instead (a very undesirable side-effect)! Since I am going to be on anticoagulants for life, I am naturally concerned about potentially getting brittle bones and/or having a heart attack or stroke. This is a long-winded way of getting round to saying that since I have been on warfarin, my nails have become _very_ brittle. I try to grow them on my right hand for fingerpicking on my guitar, but they break at the slightest provocation now, which they never did before I went on the drug. This worries me ...

How is a bone scan done? I was thinking that I might request one when I see my consultant in the NY, by which time I will have been on warfarin (this time round) for about 18 months. If a scan showed that my bones were ok, then I would probably stay on warfarin for another few years before considering the question again. If my bone density did not look good, then I would probably switch to one of the newer drugs, as long as they do not cause bone density problems.


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2014)

You sound extremely knowledgeable! (Though you need to be with your allergies and medical conditions).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> How is a bone scan done? I was thinking that I might request one when I see my consultant in the NY, by which time I will have been on warfarin (this time round) for about 18 months. If a scan showed that my bones were ok, then I would probably stay on warfarin for another few years before considering the question again. If my bone density did not look good, then I would probably switch to one of the newer drugs, as long as they do not cause bone density problems.


It is not that much different from an x-ray, in that you lie down in a certain position with no metal on you and instead of nothing happening you can see a red line go up or down you limb / body... Nothing to it really from a patients point of view!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> You sound extremely knowledgeable! (Though you need to be with your allergies and medical conditions).


When tablets mostly use a filter based on something you are severely allergic to, you don't get much choice and then I have several conditions which are classed as chronic conditions that are not common. 

Bronchiectasis affects something like 30,000 people in the UK.that is not many and to top it off in have available rate form of tracheomalacia and I am my consultants only patient with this form of it. He is a very well known and respected consultant in a manchester university hospital. 

Plus there are the complications of having a cortisol deficiency (sonic can present as being in a diabetic shock despite not being diabetic) and the fact that most people who say they are allergic to dairy are in fact only intolerant to lactose, whereas my body has decided that anaphylaxis is the way to go and it has also decided to be allergic to a rather common painkiller and anti-inflamatory drugs -v seriously not helpful! . I would add a dizzy head emicon at this point but I can't get the Web browser to keep them! Just got to try to keep smiling...


----------



## hondated (12 Nov 2014)

Col5632 said:


> GWS
> 
> My mum is currently suffering from the same thing, well a slipped disc is pushing on her nerve, that's been since May but in September it really hit her but thankfully she is on the mend


Col that's interesting and I am sorry to read your mum is still in pain. Its interesting because my son aged 41 two weeks ago went into Kings College Hospital and under a local anaesthetic had a part of his disc removed which was pressing on his spine.
Perhaps that's something your mum should talk about with her doctor.


----------



## hondated (12 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> When tablets mostly use a filter based on something you are severely allergic to, you don't get much choice and then I have several conditions which are classed as chronic conditions that are not common.
> 
> Bronchiectasis affects something like 30,000 people in the UK.that is not many and to top it off in have available rate form of tracheomalacia and I am my consultants only patient with this form of it. He is a very well known and respected consultant in a manchester university hospital.
> 
> Plus there are the complications of having a cortisol deficiency (sonic can present as being in a diabetic shock despite not being diabetic) and the fact that most people who say they are allergic to dairy are in fact only intolerant to lactose, whereas my body has decided that anaphylaxis is the way to go and it has also decided to be allergic to a rather common painkiller and anti-inflamatory drugs -v seriously not helpful! . I would add a dizzy head emicon at this point but I can't get the Web browser to keep them! Just got to try to keep smiling...


Sorry to catch up with your thread a find you are still poorly. I have only recently started going through the process to determine what is wrong with me and its a mine field trying to get various tests carried out.
ColinJ is clearly very knowledgeable about your issues GWS Ted


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2014)

hondated said:


> ColinJ is clearly very knowledgeable about your issues GWS Ted


Actually, I don't know anything about most of the things wrong with SNSSO, apart from what she has told us, but I do know what is wrong with me and I didn't want her (or anybody else stuck in bed for long periods of time) to risk the same problems due to immobility.

The number of people who used to end up dying in hospital from blood clots after long periods in bed is why they try and get you up and walking around as soon as possible after surgery these days, and is also why they often give precautionary anti-clotting drugs.



NHS post-surgery article said:


> *Avoiding blood clots*
> 
> The sooner you start to move around, the better. Lying in bed for too long can cause some of your blood to pool in your legs. This puts you at risk of a blood clot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Col5632 (13 Nov 2014)

hondated said:


> Col that's interesting and I am sorry to read your mum is still in pain. Its interesting because my son aged 41 two weeks ago went into Kings College Hospital and under a local anaesthetic had a part of his disc removed which was pressing on his spine.
> Perhaps that's something your mum should talk about with her doctor.



She had an appointment at the hospital to discuss having the disc removed but it was deemed that it wasnt needed yet and shes on strong drugs until May 2015 and if its no better then she will get the operation but she wants off the drugs after xmas


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Nov 2014)

Best wishes Satters, and get well soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Nov 2014)

Well after many attempts at bullying me into going down to the doctors, I managed to convince them that I did really need them to come out to me again, this reduced me to tears because I am just not up to it at the moment.

Thankfully when my GP arrived she remembered the staircase I have to negotiate, something I have not tried to do yet, and when I reminded her of the left side paralysis I have (I am not officially disabled in any way and can usually get by, it is just when my right leg has issues that there are major problems) she was much more sympathetic and helpful.

It does not look like it is sciatica. She thinks it is probably a slipped disc, and tbh I have no idea on what the implications of this are but my pain meds have been increased, the gabapentin is being increased from 300mg to 600mg three times a day (I think - I will have to check on the packet). the codeine stays for daytime use and I am being prescribed oramorph (not sure on the spelling) for night time use every 4 hours as needed. Paracetamol to continue, but to come off the diazepam. An urgent MRI (something about a red flag MRI) and physio (also red flag) and to be done at home is also being arranged. I still can't cope with any vertical pressure on my spine, or lie on my side (either of them, but one side is much worse than the other). Sitting is impossible - well I have managed to get from 30 seconds to around 2-3 minutes before I am in agony - standing with support is slightly easier on the pain side, it is just balance that is the major issue until the pain kicks in...

So I lie here and wait. I have an alarm that goes off every hour to remind me to get up and do some stretches and generally move around. I actually seem more mobile lying on my back that when I am standing, moving is easier and less painful, so some of the exercises are done lying down. I know they want me up and about, but the stairs are lethal at the best of times and now is not the best of times. plus other than the floor, there is nowhere downstairs for me to lie!

My Spanish seems to be coming along in between the sleepy periods caused by the meds - my typing and grammar I will apologise for now  I have simply given up fighting that battle with my dyslexia and we wait and see. (Hopefully I have selected the correct versions of suggestions from the spell checker! ). Oh and if I randomly disappear, we have high winds at the moment, electricity is coming and going and my landline internet is down yet again! such is life.

I'm trying hard to remain positive, but it is difficult.


----------



## vickster (13 Nov 2014)

Most of the time sciatica is caused by a slipped disc, symptom not a diagnosis per se. Mine certainly was

I ended up under the knife aged 20 after 3 months of lots of pain, but quite an extreme case and times have changed (they can now operate keyhole, I have a 6 inch scar on my lower back! Looks like the stitching on a rugby ball, alternative tramp stamp  )

Is the MRI and physio being done via Bupa - even emergency on the NHS can take a few weeks at least around here

Once you've had the MRI, get referred to an orthopaedic back specialist (using the Bupa to speed things up if needed  )

GWS


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Nov 2014)

My GP seemed keen to keep it NHS for some reason and I know that for any surgery it is quite important to have me at a hospital that had icu beds available. The NHS won't operate on my unless there is an icu bed free because of my severe asthma, tracheomalacia and bronchiectasis plus the adrenal insufficiency and the allergy side of life. It makes things interesting. My operation back in July needed such requirements despite it being done under sedative and epidural! 

We will see what happens over the next few days, though approaching a weekend in don't hold out much hope!


----------



## vickster (13 Nov 2014)

My local private hospital has a fully equipped ICU but it is quite unusual

They probably won't operate so quickly unless there is a risk of permanent damage (i.e. paralysis) which apparently was the case for me (although I wasn't told at the time) - I had a CT scan after 10 days of spinal traction (horrible) and operated on a couple of days later


----------



## hopless500 (13 Nov 2014)

CarlP said:


> Man up FFS and get Ya man a cup of tea Ya big wuss!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> My local private hospital has a fully equipped ICU but it is quite unusual
> 
> They probably won't operate so quickly unless there is a risk of permanent damage (i.e. paralysis) which apparently was the case for me (although I wasn't told at the time) - I had a CT scan after 10 days of spinal traction (horrible) and operated on a couple of days later



not sure what the options are here, but permanent damage would be a serious problem with me already having issues with my left leg being partially paralysed. fingers crossed for the next few days/weeks... there is already significant loss of use in my right leg, and loss of strength and some function as well. I can't balance on it at all and can't support myself or walk unaided. basically I'm a mess. I would say something else but I would have to moderate my own post! sorry my sense of humour is beginning to fail me.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My Spanish seems to be coming along in between the sleepy periods caused by the meds - my typing and grammar I will apologise for now  I have simply given up fighting that battle with my dyslexia and we wait and see. (Hopefully I have selected the correct versions of suggestions from the spell checker! ).


I had not considered the extra difficulties that someone with dyslexia might have learning another language - I can see that it would not help so well done for trying!

I would quite like to learn Spanish but I have significant hearing loss at lots of spot frequencies so making out unfamiliar words in an unfamiliar accent would be hard for me, especially if the person is speaking quickly which many Spanish speakers seem to ...

PS Clearly, learning Spanish is not your biggest issue at the moment, but I am trying to distract you from _that_!


----------



## hopless500 (13 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> not sure what the options are here, but permanent damage would be a serious problem with me already having issues with my left leg being partially paralysed. fingers crossed for the next few days/weeks... there is already significant loss of use in my right leg, and loss of strength and some function as well. I can't balance on it at all and can't support myself or walk unaided. basically I'm a mess. I would say something else but I would have to moderate my own post! sorry my sense of humour is beginning to fail me.


all I can offer is a


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I had not considered the extra difficulties that someone with dyslexia might have learning another language - I can see that it would not help so well done for trying!
> 
> I would quite like to learn Spanish but I have significant hearing loss at lots of spot frequencies so making out unfamiliar words in an unfamiliar accent would be hard for me, especially if the person is speaking quickly which many Spanish speakers seem to ...
> 
> PS Clearly, learning Spanish is not your biggest issue at the moment, but I am trying to distract you from _that_!


distraction is what I am working hard on at the moment. Spanish seems to be helping in that, as is reading... I have found some Spanish apps that allow you to select word groups you want to learn and then vary between seeing them in English and you selecting the correct answer in Spanish, which it then reads to you, or it reads it to you with no clues and you have to select the correct English... one of the apps allows you to switch between English speak, select Spanish and Spanish speak and select English. another is actually expecting me to spell them out on the keyboard which is really making the words stick even if I am not doing that well with the spelling - Spanish spelling is coming to me slowly, is the best phrase.

Ironically my dyslexia made learning German really easy for some reason. I think it is just the way my mind is wired! That and 7 years of compulsory French at school, and 3 of compulsory Latin have helped with listening to languages enough to be able to pick up the gist (spoken and reading) but leave me unable to write or speak it....  still my Spanish should improve given I am spending 3 or 4 hours a day on it at the moment, when the side effects of the meds allow! And my tutor is being really helpful and sending me what they do in class, plus I have tracked down the videos we watch (some Spanish sitcom designed for learning Spanish and totally daft) on youtube and even managed to track down the transcript of it as well... so I should be able to keep up with the class even if the speaking side of life isn't practiced too much... It is just keeping up the motivation that is the hard side.


----------



## Katherine (13 Nov 2014)

I am in awe of your positivity! I'm sure you must be allowed sense of humour lapses. I hope you get some physio very soon to help prevent any more loss of power and function as well as whatever else you need. It sounds like you're making the best use of the time too, however frustrating it must surely be, although I can't begin to imagine. Best wishes to you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Maybe that was why my Dr prescribed oral morphine yesterday. Mind you in haven't yet got it but... 

Guess it's day 9 or 10. I am getting the hang of walking to the bathroom with 1 left leg I can't rely on to hold me and 1 right leg that won't hold me! Thankfully I have now gone 3 days without a fall, it think. 

My husband is hoping to help me down the stairs tomorrow (they are not a regular staircase and were not built by someone who knew what the conventions were like the middle of the step always being wide enough for a foot to go on it completely). If you stand at the bottom of them, there is a complete 180 degree left turn (with no spare space involved) followed by a 90 degree right hand turn. Sadly the height of the steps is also not even and one or two of them are not big enough to plant your backside on them. This is pretty much the main reason I am stuck upstairs, that and the fact it still can't bear any vertical weight on my spine and the nerve running through my right leg is murder! 

If i make it downstairs my parents have brought over my step fathers crutches to help with the balance issues so that I can potter around. 

Shall keep smiling, tis better than tears.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Shall keep smiling, tis better than tears.


   


 

Back on the bike soon, then ? 

  Keep at it - you're inspiring all (and perhaps embarrassing some ) of us !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Back on the bike soon, then ?
> 
> Keep at it - you're inspiring all (and perhaps embarrassing some ) of us !


I think i might have to take smaller steps first, like walking or learning to balance on 2 legs again before cycling unless you know anyone with a recumbent trike spare for a while? 

Can't see how I can possibly be inspiring anyone at the moment though


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

<rant mode on> I hate family sometimes. What is it with them? You do everything you can for them, including letting them live with for for several months after he separated from his wife, never asked for anything in the way in a contribution even for food (Though he did have to pay for his own alcohol) and I don't mean financial contribution, housekeeping, gardening, cleaning anything like or even cooking, fuel for the car we insured him to drive.... Put up with years of his pointless and endless phone calls when he is bored at work (he's a courier in London), put up with his wanting to find our real father and everything else that goes with me being the eldest... And when i ask if he is coming round to see me after the match tomorrow (he regularly drives from London to Stoke to watch their matches) I get the ' I'm seeing grandad before the match ' (fair enough, he's 92 and probably not going to live much longer) and then continues with ' and I want to be home before my wife goes to bed '. He knows what wrong, he knows the issues, his wife had been there as well... And proceeds to tell me he probably won't see me before Christmas or the New Year... Can I post him his present? 

I don't live that far away from there... It would add perhaps 2 hours to his journey max to drive over, see me and set of home again. 

Can't he see his wife in the morning? Yet again as he does every morning and evening? Is it too much to ask? 

Sorry, seemed better out than in. Even my parents have managed to get over to see me once,b which given they were on holiday until Saturday and I've usually support them is quite an achievement. 

</rant mode off>


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2014)

Blimey ... yes, post him his present - an empty envelope, without a stamp on it! 

I was just told of a man who found out that his elderly mum had been rushed into hospital. He and his wife did not go to visit her 'because when we phoned the hospital, they said no visitors'. When told that, the old woman's friends didn't go either. A call to the hospital later in the day revealed that the son and daughter-in-law had never contacted the hospital - hospital staff had been desperately trying to contact next-of-kin. Of course visitors would have been allowed, but it was too late now ... sorry, the woman had just died - alone!


----------



## Scoosh (14 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Can I post him his present?


Nope - you are clearly too infirm to take it to the post office - if he wants it, he can come and collect it ... or do without.  

... and if he doesn't come, there are plenty of people who would be very glad of it (whatever it is).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Nov 2014)

Good morning, @SatNavSaysStraightOn . Hang in there, and I hope this day's not too boring for you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Nov 2014)

Well I am now back in bed with the wheat pack on my right thigh, but I managed it. Getting downstairs was definitely on the interesting side and I think is going to need supervisor for quite some time to come. Getting my husband to hold me around the waist rather than under my armpits took some convincing, not helped by the fact I am ticklish . I managed to walk very slowly with the aid of the crutches to the gate and back thought it was beginning to hurt badly by the we reached the house. Don't know why but going back up the stairs was more difficult than down! And the nerve running down my leg is cold with pain, not hot. Just another 40 mins and I can have some more painkillers. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/219438420


----------



## Stonechat (15 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well I am now back in bed with the wheat pack on my right thigh, but I managed it. Getting downstairs was definitely on the interesting side and I think is going to need supervisor for quite some time to come. Getting my husband to hold me around the waist rather than under my armpits took some convincing, not helped by the fact I am ticklish . I managed to walk very slowly with the aid of the crutches to the gate and back thought it was beginning to hurt badly by the we reached the house. Don't know why but going back up the stairs was more difficult than down! And the nerve running down my leg is cold with pain, not hot. Just another 40 mins and I can have some more painkillers.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/219438420


It's character building - I think!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> It's character building - I think!


I think she did the character-building years ago! 

Character-_maintenance_ maybe?


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2014)

Get in you, putting it on Strava !!!

How you feeling now ? Family can be a royal pain, but you can't pick them unfortunately.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Get in you, putting it on Strava !!!
> 
> How you feeling now ? Family can be a royal pain, but you can't pick them unfortunately.


I thought if it recorded it, it would give the incentive to keep at it each day and slowly see some progress, like being fast enough for Strava to actually think I am moving! 




Stonechat said:


> It's character building - I think!





ColinJ said:


> I think she did the character-building years ago!
> 
> Character-_maintenance_ maybe?



Oh yep, I definitely have enough character... Really don't need any more. Social skills possibility, ok definitely, but not any more character


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Nov 2014)

Well done @SatNavSaysStraightOn (or 'Emma') .


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2014)

Stick it on strava - its a goal setter.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Stick it on strava - its a goal setter.


+1 for that. Works for me and I've had to re-learn walking 4 times in the past 18 months.
Stick at it @SatNavSaysStraightOn , just go at a pace which is comfortable


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2014)

I'm Impressed that you actually made it out of the door!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> I'm Impressed that you actually made it out of the door!


The stairs were harder... The door only has a 2 inch lip to negotiate! 
Hopefully 2nd round this afternoon, but I have had to discuss the timing with my husband. He though it better i waited until I was almost due some pain meds so I could take them when I got back in. I on the other hand distinctly remember from both my chronic pain classes and the advanced medicine expedition training course that you take the pain meds, wait about an hour for them to get to their maximum benefit and then do the exercise. Sometimes I wonder how we managed to be on the same training courses at the same time :dizzy:


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2014)

Possibly depends on whether you need to know where the pain in and to not push yourself because you have meds hiding the pain. Don't try to do too much, too quickly, we don't want you getting worse rather than better!


----------



## 13 rider (16 Nov 2014)

How are you today .thanks for liking my ride today .it used to me reading your ride of the day .hope it won't to too long before that's the case again .Hope your not getting to bored and everyone's posts are keeping you entertained.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Nov 2014)

Thank you. Today's walk was a little easier until the very end. It exhausted me, and left me in pain again. I am still working out which was is best for getting up and down the stairs with the crutches, but at least the walking was a little easier. I think I have the pain meds worked out better now which helps but my head is that muddled that I have had to do a spreadsheet up with the times and doses of what I am taking. It then gets ticked off when I take them. 

I am working hard on my Spanish which I am trying to learn and trying to keep up with the classes I am missing. And also watching some TV online when I am awake enough!

The rest of the time I just sleep.


----------



## Glow worm (16 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thank you. Today's walk was a little easier until the very end. It exhausted me, and left me in pain again. I am still working out which was is best for getting up and down the stairs with the crutches, but at least the walking was a little easier. I think I have the pain meds worked out better now which helps but my head is that muddled that I have had to do a spreadsheet up with the times and doses of what I am taking. It then gets ticked off when I take them.
> 
> I am working hard on my Spanish which I am trying to learn and trying to keep up with the classes I am missing. And also watching some TV online when I am awake enough!
> 
> The rest of the time I just sleep.



Hopefully the sleeping will be helping, and the walking sounds like good progress. Fingers crossed that you have a much better week. 
You'll be fluent in Spanish soon at this rate!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The door only has a 2 inch lip to negotiate!


That brought back memories. I've had to get around with one leg (and one shoulder ... but a fully functioning back) Small things can take on monstrous proportions. It can be hard to keep your head up. Best wishes.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Nov 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Hopefully the sleeping will be helping, and the walking sounds like good progress. Fingers crossed that you have a much better week.
> You'll be fluent in Spanish soon at this rate!


Just hoping the MRI happens sooner rather than later... We will have to see what this week brings. Still got a long way to go with the Spanish but have found some great apps for learning words, just need to work on grammar now. Most apps seem to just be ' here's the grammar ' rather than how to use it, construct it, sentence order etc....


----------



## coffeejo (16 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thank you. Today's walk was a little easier until the very end. It exhausted me, and left me in pain again. I am still working out which was is best for getting up and down the stairs with the crutches, but at least the walking was a little easier. I think I have the pain meds worked out better now which helps but my head is that muddled that I have had to do a spreadsheet up with the times and doses of what I am taking. It then gets ticked off when I take them.
> 
> I am working hard on my Spanish which I am trying to learn and trying to keep up with the classes I am missing. And also watching some TV online when I am awake enough!
> 
> The rest of the time I just sleep.


The spreadsheet sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Nov 2014)

Buena suerte con el caminar continuo, @SatNavSaysStraightOn .


----------



## david k (17 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm currently confined to bed unable to even sit up for the last 2 days let alone walk...
> Dr suspects Sciatica but is not 100% sure.
> Not being able to weight bear or balance on what is normally my bad side (left) and given that it is my good side that is affected I am pretty much grounded (or more accurately trapped on the 1st floor). My right leg is partially numb and I have a new supply of drugs to sleep through the weekend! I can't even sit up - it is too painful even for a minute or two...
> Feeling sorry for myself



  hope you get better soon


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

thank you http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-big-thank-you.169293/


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Nov 2014)

just back from my daily 100m sprint on crutches. it takes about 15 mins or so but I get there. today was a touch harder and sorer than the previous days, don't know if that had more to do with the time of day or anything else, but my left sciatic nerve is now twinging as well 

on the good news front I 'start' physio (NHS) tomorrow and they are coming to me...


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2014)

How nice - they are bringing the pain to you !


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Nov 2014)

I'm new here, but I don't feel out of place in saying I hope it gets better very soon. I had sciatica just enough to know how painful it can be. Best wishes.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn have a look at this free online Spanish course that came through my inbox today.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

Physio had just been... Basically doesn't want me out of bed for the time being and has given me a few stretching exercises to do as often as I can manage through the pain. But basically other than getting me a Tens machine for the pain, there is not much _he wants to do or me do _ until the mri scan had been done and he reckons that is going to need to be ambulance transport to and from the hospital to get it done. He wasn't too keen on me walking around either because of the risk of me falling and with the issues of negotiating our stairs, but he didn't rule it out.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Nov 2014)

Not too brilliant  but worth it if when it works !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Not too brilliant  but worth it if when it works !


Nope not brilliant and he didnt want to give me any false promises of being put of bed anytime soon. Don't think I will be back on the bike anytime some sadly.

Drs have just rung and agreed to increase the gabapentin to try to get me out of some of the remaining nerve pain which is good news and prescribed some more morphine because i don't have enough to get me through the weekend. To review at the beginning of the next week.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Physio had just been... Basically doesn't want me out of bed for the time being


Aye, but you're a stubborn one 
Mind, I'm the same, tell me not do do something and ... 
Be extra careful though!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Aye, but you're a stubborn one
> Mind, I'm the same, tell me not do do something and ...
> Be extra careful though!


Oh I'm happy to stay put until I know what the damage is and we don't know that yet. Plus I have fallen 6 times now in the 2 weeks since this had happened and that does not count the number of times I have managed to catch myself as I have gone over which is easily ten times that number. I'm am happy to be careful at the moment. Stubborn can come back out to play when I'm in the recovery phase. I don't think we have completed the diagnostics stage yet!


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2014)

Get the hubby to clean your bikes ready for when you get better.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

I have asked him to remove the chain from my road bike to prevent the cassette and chainrings from rusting. The chain was almost seems of life anyhow with 5,000km on it... The mtb is on average brand new and unused one so should be fine for lubricant.. Both of those bikes are stored outside under cover. He will just need to make sure the cassette and chainrings are lubricated, but they should be OK, I never put my bike away dirty or without falling with the chain thankfully... He will look at the weekend for me...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

As you have all probably guessed from the no updates there had been little movement on the NHS front so after our Dr's surgery giving us hassle over taking 5 days for a letter to refer us to bupa (seriously) we went down the private route. I have limited cover with bupa so up until now we had tried avoiding it but I haven't even heard from the hospital regarding the mri, so we took the plunge. Luckily I have never had back problems before so bupa are covering me. The consultant we saw was rather surprised I even got private cover.

Anyhow we set things in motion on Monday, saw the consultant today, luckily bupa had already authorised an mri which was done whilst I was there today and we saw the consultant again afterwards. She's concerned to say the least. I have ruptures a disc (could've been 2 but I was in too much pain by then too take in everything she said). L5 and S1 were both mentioned as was a vertebra with degeneration, however her biggest concern was over the loss of strength and feeling in my right leg, particularly with the floppy foot syndrome. She is not sure that this will return (something I kind of already guessed/knew) or recover after this length of time and I may well not fully recover from this.

I see pre-op on Monday and this will decide on where the operation will happen. The choice being Bupa or NHS. It is possible that my asthma is too severe for the op to happen at the bupa hospital (that and my Bronchiectasis, tracheomalacia and adrenal insufficiency), so I have 2 dates for the op... Under the NHS (same consultant) on the 9th or privately on the 10th, it all depends on the anaesthetist on Monday.

I guess only time will tell now in that too much has passed since the original injury and then time after the op for recovery. Good news and bad news and no she isn't trying to prepare me for the worst, there is sadly a very serious chance that I won't get the full use of my good leg back.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> As you have all probably guessed from the no updates there had been little movement on the NHS front so after our Dr's surgery giving us hassle over taking 5 days for a letter to refer us to bupa (seriously) we went down the private route. I have limited cover with bupa so up until now we had tried avoiding it but I haven't even heard from the hospital regarding the mri, so we took the plunge. Luckily I have never had back problems before so bupa are covering me. The consultant we saw was rather surprised I even got private cover.
> 
> Anyhow we set things in motion on Monday, saw the consultant today, luckily bupa had already authorised an mri which was done whilst I was there today and we saw the consultant again afterwards. She's concerned to say the least. I have ruptures a disc (could've been 2 but I was in too much pain by then too take in everything she said). L5 and S1 were both mentioned as was a vertebra with degeneration, however her biggest concern was over the loss of strength and feeling in my right leg, particularly with the floppy for syndrome. She is not sure that this will return (something I kind of already guessed/knew) or recover after this length of time and I may well not fully recover from this.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, that's not a very good prognosis is it? I really hope you can keep your chin up with a stiff upper lip as well. I hope that the consultant is just being conservatively pessimistic and everything works out ok.

Good luck to you dear lady, good luck!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Oh dear, that's not a very good prognosis is it? I really hope you can keep your chin up with a stiff upper lip as well. I hope that the consultant is just being conservatively pessimistic and everything works out ok.
> 
> Good luck to you dear lady, good luck!


Nope is not great but I just have to remind myself there are people worse off than myself and I can always go over to a recumbent trike and/or road trike if needed to get mobile again afterwards. Driving would need the car modifying but I guess at that point I become officially disabled and would qualify for assistance. We will take it a day at a time.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Nov 2014)

Fingers crossed that the op is a success & you return to 'normality' soon


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2014)

That does sound a bit grim, but it was never going to be good news, given how much pain you have been in and how it has immobilised you. Let's hope that the surgeon manages to sort you out.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2014)

Surprised you got offered surgery so quickly. I have L4 and L5 herniated discs and continued numbness but, apart from some basic physio, that was my lot. Mind you, I don't help myself as much as I should as I gave up on the physio quite quickly as I wasn't seeing any improvement. Should really do some of the exercises occasionally, especially on the sore days.

Hope the surgery is a success if you go ahead with it.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2014)

Big hugs is all i can offer


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised you got offered surgery so quickly. I have L4 and L5 herniated discs and continued numbness but, apart from some basic physio, that was my lot. Mind you, I don't help myself as much as I should as I gave up on the physio quite quickly as I wasn't seeing any improvement. Should really do some of the exercises occasionally, especially on the sore days.
> 
> Hope the surgery is a success if you go ahead with it.


In think there is a serious concern over me ending up permanent disabled from this. Despite all the other issues until now I have managed to avoid that 'label'.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2014)

Best hopes for a full recovery, and best possible outcome.


----------



## Katherine (27 Nov 2014)

Sorry to hear that it's taken so long to get seen. I wish you the best of luck for the operation and recovery.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2014)

Hugs from me  and best wishes for a straight forward operation and a good recovery.


----------



## Glow worm (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> In think there is a serious concern over me ending up permanent disabled from this. Despite all the other issues until now I have managed to avoid that 'label'.



Really sorry you've had more bad news on your condition. It does sound like you're in good hands with the doctors and I hope very much the op is a success. I have a feeling that with your determination and positive nature, nothing's going to keep you from getting back in the saddle. All the best


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Really sorry you've had more bad news on your condition. It does sound like you're in good hands with the doctors and I hope very much the op is a success. I have a feeling that with your determination and positive nature, nothing's going to keep you from getting back in the saddle. All the best


There always a trike... And if it really comes to it a hand cranked one. One way or another, and it could be easier than learning to walk again!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2014)

Here's hoping it doesn't come to that, but the Sun HT-3 can be both hand and foot operated.
http://www.utahtrikes.com/PROD-11617622.html


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2014)

Hope the Op goes OK and you make a full recovery from this. I was off my bikes for 9 months til I got the trike and was climbing the walls with boredom.
GWS and a gentle  from me.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here's hoping it doesn't come to that, but the Sun HT-3 can be both hand and foot operated.
> http://www.utahtrikes.com/PROD-11617622.html


I managed to put my e-Trike together for under a grand, just ( as long as I don't cost in the Brooks that I nicked off my MTB/tourer) so if it comes to that PM me and I'll give you the gen. I did take it to an e-bike shop and the guy there was blown away by how little it had cost as theirs was £1600  and mine was better. (for me anyway)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2014)

Best of luck with the op and I hope you'll recover better than expected.


----------



## gavgav (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> As you have all probably guessed from the no updates there had been little movement on the NHS front so after our Dr's surgery giving us hassle over taking 5 days for a letter to refer us to bupa (seriously) we went down the private route. I have limited cover with bupa so up until now we had tried avoiding it but I haven't even heard from the hospital regarding the mri, so we took the plunge. Luckily I have never had back problems before so bupa are covering me. The consultant we saw was rather surprised I even got private cover.
> 
> Anyhow we set things in motion on Monday, saw the consultant today, luckily bupa had already authorised an mri which was done whilst I was there today and we saw the consultant again afterwards. She's concerned to say the least. I have ruptures a disc (could've been 2 but I was in too much pain by then too take in everything she said). L5 and S1 were both mentioned as was a vertebra with degeneration, however her biggest concern was over the loss of strength and feeling in my right leg, particularly with the floppy foot syndrome. She is not sure that this will return (something I kind of already guessed/knew) or recover after this length of time and I may well not fully recover from this.
> 
> ...


All the very best with the op and a swift recovery. Keep the positive thoughts going x


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Nov 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Best of luck with the op and I hope you'll recover better than expected.


I second that. I hope it all proceeds really well for you.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Nov 2014)

Adding my best wishes to the ones above, Emma, keep positive and keep us posted


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2014)

Fingers crossed though. Xxxx


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

Good luck for the OP, is the idea to repair the disk? I don't know very much about it? How long should you need to be in hospital for? Hopefully it will put you on track to getting moving again.


----------



## vickster (27 Nov 2014)

Good luck, hope it all gets sorted


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Good luck for the OP, is the idea to repair the disk? I don't know very much about it? How long should you need to be in hospital for? Hopefully it will put you on track to getting moving again.


I think the disk had healed from what I could see of the mri, so it is a case of removing the contents that are pressing against the nerve root. In my case the mri shows that in the picture below the number 3 disc has spread almost all the way to 1 & 4 and has lead to paralysis hence the need to operate especially as in the last few days i have stayed with problems in my left leg as well. 







I don't know how long I would be in for because there are a number of complicating factors surrounding my health and existing historical weakness down the left side of my body which leave me with more mobility issues than I should have. Also I guess my stay in hospital may also depend on if I don't recover any of the strength and feeling in my right leg. Things get very complicated if that happens. our home is not suitable for someone with mobility issues.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2014)

Ouch !


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think the disk had healed from what I could see of the mri, so it is a case of removing the contents that are pressing against the nerve root. In my case the mri shows that in the picture below the number 3 disc has spread almost all the way to 1 & 4 and has lead to paralysis hence the need to operate especially as in the last few days i have stayed with problems in my left leg as well.
> 
> View attachment 62735
> 
> ...


Thank you, the picture helped to understand a bit more. I realised that you have a less straight forward case due to the other health issues but I assume it's not normally day surgery, but is it planned to be a week or could it be longer? If you don't have too many complications! (Hopefully)


----------



## Scoosh (27 Nov 2014)

Can you not just re-format the disk ... IT Engineer and all that ? 


[trying to make light of what is very disturbing to read. Failing miserably. ]


----------



## cyberknight (28 Nov 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Can you not just re-format the disk ... IT Engineer and all that ?
> 
> 
> [trying to make light of what is very disturbing to read. Failing miserably. ]


As long as its not a BSOD she will be fine


----------



## coffeejo (28 Nov 2014)

Sending you lots of positive vibes and best wishes xx


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2014)

Must be really difficult keeping your spirits up
Hope sime sort of resolution.improvement efventually manifests itself

Mrs S had disc problems years ago, while never great it did sort of stabilise for many years
She has other problems too and but this is many years later

Keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Scoosh (28 Nov 2014)

cyberknight said:


> As long as its not a BSOD she will be fine


Maybe she needs a micro-soft window in her back, so the medics can see what is going on … , though I hope they have a better operating system in their theatres !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Nov 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn -- Well hopefully our collective well-wishes will count for something... .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Maybe she needs a micro-soft window in her back, so the medics can see what is going on … , though I hope they have a better operating system in their theatres !


now that is just seriously bad! (for puns)
she did say that from her point of view me being skinny and all that was a blessing and made her life much easier! She almost does not need to cut into me! on the good side of things, the disc has repaired itself/healed and of what I remember from the MRI, the disc and the stuff being removed were not attached to each other anymore, which is why the disc does not need replacement. The stuff pressing on the nerve roots is what is causing the issues, so it is a relatively straight forward procedure for her, just not for the anaesthetist! fingers crossed on getting back the strength and sensations, and 



Stonechat said:


> Must be really difficult keeping your spirits up



yes it is hard. there has been some crying. I would be lying if I said I wasn't scared. the op doesn't really concern me too much, I know that my asthma is under control really well at the moment, and the tracheomalacia is OK... the other conditions are all under control and stable. What scares me is not getting more use of the leg back. It can't support me at all, and I need crutches all the time - I have a bad left wrist which had 11 ops on it to repair, so crutches are not ideal. I am also slightly paralysed down my left side, and my left leg has a habit of not holding me, so this scares me big time. If it doesn't recover and the damage is permanent, then even driving is going to need the car modifying etc. I don't know how we would be able to continue to live where we are, which we both love. It is hard. I have been keeping myself occupied as best as I can. It is the only way of dealing with it tbh. The implications for future are just too profound for me to really absorb, but given that I have been like this now for +3 weeks I sort of have the hang of them and know what to expect if there is no improvement. I guess that is the only upside. it won't get worse than it is now, (Unless something goes massively wrong with the op that is.)

However, after last night (plus an episode at the weekend where I pretty much caved in), my husband has handed me a BUPA card which has a helpline advice number on it where I can speak to a qualified nurse about any concerns I have - they are there just to talk to, unrelated to the current issues if you follow.


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2014)

So just getting my qualifications to become your doc doing the OP up to date ..... Your disc collapsed squishing stuff out, which pressed on the nerve, hence leg problems, disc fixed itself, but squishy stuff still there. Doc now needed to dig a hole and suck it out releasing pressure on your nerve.

Have I got it sussed? If so where do I turn up to to carry out the op, and do I need to bring my own vacuum or have they got something I can borrow (I think the anaesthetist's job sounds worse so I'll let someone else do that one)


----------



## Scoosh (28 Nov 2014)

There's always CC to chat to too !  We're a 24-hr community !


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2014)

Scoosh said:


> There's always CC to chat to too !  We're a 24-hr community !


Community of what though?


----------



## Scoosh (28 Nov 2014)

Chat, of course


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Community of what though?


going by a certain photography thread... madness I think is the answer to that question.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> So just getting my qualifications to become your doc doing the OP up to date ..... Your disc collapsed squishing stuff out, which pressed on the nerve, hence leg problems, disc fixed itself, but squishy stuff still there. Doc now needed to dig a hole and suck it out releasing pressure on your nerve.
> 
> Have I got it sussed? If so where do I turn up to to carry out the op, and do I need to bring my own vacuum or have they got something I can borrow (I think the anaesthetist's job sounds worse so I'll let someone else do that one)


yep - ... only issue is that they can't guarantee that the nerve damage done already is not permanent. relieving the pressure will tell, op is to reduce the pain and pray that I get the use of the leg back

Spires at Stretton... M56/A49 junction...  but if it is NHS (because of asthma) then Warrington, the previous day.

just got the pre-op sorted for this Monday.


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2014)

You should be able to get a private room at an NHS hospital on the private ward via BUPA if you want (indeed on some policies they even give you cashback). However, when I had my discectomy back in 1993 (!), I was in hospital for over 3 weeks (traction, then surgery) and I think I was quite glad to be on a ward being mothered by all the old ladies having their hips and knees done (I was 20  )


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - ... only issue is that they can't guarantee that the nerve damage done already is not permanent. relieving the pressure will tell, op is to reduce the pain and pray that I get the use of the leg back
> 
> Spires at Stretton... M56/A49 junction...  but if it is NHS (because of asthma) then Warrington, the previous day.
> 
> just got the pre-op sorted for this Monday.


So I've got the job  I'm sure I will be brilliant, you will draw a big X on your back where I'm supposed to start digging won't you!

As for the nerves, won't it take a while to see if they can repair themselves, don't they grow at a snails pace? (Or something similar to me cycling up hill).


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2014)

Nerves do indeed take forever to regenerate. My skin was damaged by the haematoma and surgery from the accident. I had a numb sensation over the scar and remaining lump, my surgeon said it could take 3 years to get better!

I have also had a numb calf following the back surgery over 20 years ago. It doesn't bother me, just feels a bit odd when shaving!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> You should be able to get a private room at an NHS hospital on the private ward via BUPA if you want (indeed on some policies they even give you cashback). However, when I had my discectomy back in 1993 (!), I was in hospital for over 3 weeks (traction, then surgery) and I think I was quite glad to be on a ward being mothered by all the old ladies having their hips and knees done (I was 20  )


actually it had not occurred to me that she could be doing it privately at the NHS hospital if you get my meaning... I hate wards which I would end up on being high dependency.... I don't get any sleep with the lights on and they are always too warm for me. I sleep with the windows open all the time, even in winter and a hot ward and no darkness plus missing my settling down period means one thing and one thing only... no sleep. It is possible that is what she meant. I don't know now! Oh well, will find out on Monday when I go for the pre-op. I understand it is his decision and he would be the anaesthetist irrespective of where I was!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> Nerves do indeed take forever to regenerate. My skin was damaged by the haematoma and surgery from the accident. I had a numb sensation over the scar and remaining lump, my surgeon said it could take 3 years to get better!
> 
> I have also had a numb calf following the back surgery over 20 years ago. It doesn't bother me, just feels a bit odd when shaving!


you shave your back! how?

my left calf is still numb and probably won't repair from the dog bite, but I am still hoping that the blood supply will re-route after the severed major artery.... a major nerve was also severed and the leg has issues with controlling its temperature... sometimes it is bright red and the rest of the leg will be 'normal' other times it is grey to a bluish colour and very cold to touch...I have become very careful of making sure it is warm enough and now don't wear cycling shorts at all...


----------



## Fubar (28 Nov 2014)

Hey @SatNavSaysStraightOn just catching up... sending you all the best wishes and support I can from Scotch-land - you'll just have to start writing your memoirs while you're laid up, it'll be a fascinating read! Keep strong my friend, I'll need to attempt another soup run, if you are up for it!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

User13710 said:


>


OK that was badly phrased I will admit


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

Fubar said:


> Hey @SatNavSaysStraightOn just catching up... sending you all the best wishes and support I can from Scotch-land - you'll just have to start writing your memoirs while you're laid up, it'll be a fascinating read! Keep strong my friend, I'll need to attempt another soup run, if you are up for it!!


Cant do Monday.... pre-op day... and I think the gas man is coming on Tuesday afternoon to service the boiler... otherwise I'm available most of next week and the front door is not locked


----------



## Fubar (28 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Cant do Monday.... pre-op day... and I think the gas man is coming on Tuesday afternoon to service the boiler... otherwise I'm available most of next week and the front door is not locked



It'll take me until Wednesday anyway to make it to the border - probably see you a week today!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

Fubar said:


> It'll take me until Wednesday anyway to make it to the border - probably see you a week today!


only just worked out that today is a Friday... :whistles: I'll mark it in the calendar should I? will you need directions again? instructions for delivery and remember, it must be vegan... hot or cold is fine


----------



## Fubar (28 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> only just worked out that today is a Friday... :whistles: I'll mark it in the calendar should I? will you need directions again? instructions for delivery and remember, it must be vegan... hot or cold is fine



Directions... Yes... Vegan... Possible, will need to wait for my friendly neighbourhood Veggie to come home from Uni tonight... cold, no problem - it'll be frozen by the time I get there at this time of year!


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you shave your back! how?
> 
> .



No my calf is numb!!


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> actually it had not occurred to me that she could be doing it privately at the NHS hospital if you get my meaning... I hate wards which I would end up on being high dependency.... I don't get any sleep with the lights on and they are always too warm for me. I sleep with the windows open all the time, even in winter and a hot ward and no darkness plus missing my settling down period means one thing and one thing only... no sleep. It is possible that is what she meant. I don't know now! Oh well, will find out on Monday when I go for the pre-op. I understand it is his decision and he would be the anaesthetist irrespective of where I was!


Talk to Bupa once you know which hospital - Warrington is on their list

http://finder.bupa.co.uk/Hospital/view/52771/warrington_hospital?ql=WARRINGTON

Means you get to be on a private 'ward' but with all the facilities of big NHS hospital


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> No my calf is numb!!



Goes back to re-read... 


...oops there goes the dyslexia again. I had switched the order of 2 words. Males much more sense 2nd time around 



vickster said:


> Talk to Bupa once you know which hospital - Warrington is on their list
> 
> http://finder.bupa.co.uk/Hospital/view/52771/warrington_hospital?ql=WARRINGTON
> 
> Means you get to be on a private 'ward' but with all the facilities of big NHS hospital



That would make more sense, though she said it was her NHS list that day but... I'll ask on Monday, her anaesthetist will know. Yesterday was getting too much for me what with the pain and everything plus the amount of walking she wanted me to do and the can you do this questions. I got to the point where I couldn't take it all in. 
Not sure how I will be on Monday what with 2 appointments 2hrs apart but they know I am stretcher bound and I will take my morphine with me this time instead of relying on the codeine to get me through the day. Also hopefully the increased gabapentin will help as well, I spoke with my gp yesterday to get the midday dose taken up to the same as the morning and evening dose.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> Talk to Bupa once you know which hospital - Warrington is on their list
> 
> http://finder.bupa.co.uk/Hospital/view/52771/warrington_hospital?ql=WARRINGTON
> 
> Means you get to be on a private 'ward' but with all the facilities of big NHS hospital


Both she and the anaesthetist are on the bupa Warrington list, so I think you might be on the right track here...


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2014)

I don't think it would matter on the list, as Bupa would be paying for the accommodation not the surgery (their bills are very clearly split out as to whether they are paying the hospital for accommodation/theatre staff, the surgeon, the anaesthetist etc)

I don't think surgeons operate privately in NHS hospitals but NHS hospitals have private wards

Ref the appointments can your husband or a friend go with you to help and as another pair of ears. You could ask to record the appointments too


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

Got you on the NHS bupa divide in NHS hospitals. Never been private before so don't really have any idea! But I guess you have sussed that one 

My husband did go with me! He is just not very medical when it comes to these things and admitted to me that most of the conversation between myself and the consultant had gone straight over his head and he hadn't really understood it. I know he is having a hard time at the moment and really struggling with what had happened and also with everything currently taking to him, like all the stuff I did on a day to day basis that he simply never noticed or had any idea about. He is working his usual hours, coming home and then having to cook, wash up, help me, shower me, walk me, sort me out and do the bits I can't do like sorting the bed out so I can go to sleep (everything I need for the day has to be on the bed otherwise I can reach it and the room isn't big enough for anything else to be in here). In the mornings he is having to get up half an hour earlier to sort out what I need for the day etc. Plus he is dealing with all the bupa contact and Dr's, getting prescriptions collected for me and on top of it is having to sleep in the sitting room to actually get any sleep because I'm not really sleeping. On the bright side he now has a rough idea on what I do all day at home without a job but I know he is very worried. He is also having to work this weekend to get his hours in.


----------



## vickster (28 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Got you on the NHS bupa divide in NHS hospitals. Never been private before so don't really have any idea! But I guess you have sussed that one
> 
> .


I've only ever had private treatment in private hospitals but your situation is rather different (never even had a pre-op check before the day of the op, just filled in a form)...5 operations in 5 years (3 hospitals, 3 surgeons!). I expect the private health companies don't much like me


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> I've only ever had private treatment in private hospitals but your situation is rather different (never even had a pre-op check before the day of the op, just filled in a form)...5 operations in 5 years (3 hospitals, 3 surgeons!). I expect the private health companies don't much like me


I have that many exclusions that my consultant was surprised I even got cover but luckily for me the Bronchiectasis, tracheomalacia and full adrenal insufficiency have all been diagnosed since getting the cover through my husband's work. Not that any of those would actually get covered because they are all chronic conditions that need life long monitoring but... Thankfully I've not had spinal issues before, the slight paralysis down my left side had never formally been medically diagnosed if that makes sense!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Males much more sense 2nd time around


No - most of us are pretty useless - stick with your husband, he sounds like a 'keeper'!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> No - most of us are pretty useless - stick with your husband, he sounds like a 'keeper'!


Great typo there, but yes he is a keeper. 18 years at Christmas... Wonder what that one is?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Great typo there, but yes he is a keeper. 18 years at Christmas... Wonder what that one is?


I always thought it was a strange idea to represent each one with a different name, but anyway - it is '_Porcelain'_!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I always thought it was a strange idea to represent each one with a different name, but anyway - it is '_Porcelain'_!


Darn it that could be problematic... Last night he broke one of our free remaining dinner plates from a service that you can no longer get. Out of the 3 remaining plates, 1 is good together and another is badly chipped. It was a 'best' that got broken and into way too many pieces for me to glue back together. They don't even turn up on eBay sadly. The Swedish equivalent of eBay has loads of them but I can imagine the shipping issues... It was something we treated ourselves to some 10 years ago when we had money... Luckily we had the sense to get 12 mugs not 6, because we are down to 8 of them now and 2 are chipped and a 3rd had the handle glued back on. I shall have to keep looking online, but it is rather unsuccessful to same the least.


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

Good luck for your appointments today


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Good luck for your appointments today


Thank you. Luckily we have managed to get the definition out of bupa for a single journey regarding the private ambulance (now considered to be each way) so even if the ambulance waits with us add they did last week, the entire cost is covered rather than only half which we had feared. We have had to pay for the ambulance to claim back.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Dec 2014)

Best of luck from me too. I hope it goes as well as it possibly can!


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

Good Luck ... hope that it's all positive news today!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Good Luck ... hope that it's all positive news today!


Can't get any worse than this morning had been... Just accidentally spilt a glass ofnettle tea infusion over the clean bedding than was fresh on last night! There is now a large green stain  at least it isn't yellow


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2014)

Yes - I hope it goes well!


----------



## Glow worm (1 Dec 2014)

All the very best from me too today for you - fingers crossed!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Still at the Bupa hospital but I have seen the anaesthest and he is happy with my various conditions as well as the fact I know my asthma and it is fine right now, so the op had the go ahead and will go ahead at the Bupa hospital not the NHS one. Now just waiting for an ECG and bloods to be taken and all set for the 10th.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Dec 2014)

If you say it's all good - that's good enuf for me ! 

 and all the best !


----------



## coffeejo (1 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Still at the Bupa hospital but I have seen the anaesthest and he is happy with my various conditions as well as the fact I know my asthma and it is fine right now, so the op had the go ahead and will go ahead at the Bupa hospital not the NHS one. Now just waiting for an ECG and bloods to be taken and all set for the 10th.


Fingers crossed all goes smoothly.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

Thanks you. Just home literally. have seen the physio and head of house keeping as well as pre-op and anaesthetist. so my food issues are sorted (they know to check every ingredient in bread for example and will get in the bread, milk and marg I usually have which we know I am fine with) and I know what to expect from the physio side of things., like they won't be being me out of bed immediately after the op, and I will only be allowed to sit up in a chair for max 30mins a time for quite a while assuming things go ok. Looking good and as said positive. physio were very positive and thankful it had been such a short period of time since it happened and that we had not left it for ages before getting something done. However i won't be allowed home until I can manage stairs by myself, which could delay things a touch! It had also been confirmed that i am having a discectomy and decompression done, so at least I know exactly what is happening now. 

The ward have also pretty much agreed to me self medicating with the exception of the pain meds because of the issues with dairy being in tablets and my allergy to dairy products. I need to take it all my own meds to ensure no issues with anaphylactic shock from a change in tablet manufacturer which had happened in the past, ironically from an antihistamine tablet! Self medicating will make life much easier for everyone. Certain tablets have to be taken at certain times and under the NHS in the summer I had issues with them not happening at the right time which last to me having a hypoglycemic attack in hospital on the day I was due to have an op!

Quietly confident and very reassured after today's visit.


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

Sounds like it was a productive day, was it nice having an outing a little further than you have been recently?

From what you say are they thinking you might be able to leave before Christmas?

And did you check out their Wifi, and see if they had any tracks you could photo?


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

That's pretty much the op I had done all those years ago. However I think they do it keyhole nowadays - hopefully which will be far far better from a post op pain and recovery perspective  there are a few details i encountered which might be best by pm if interested


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> That's pretty much the op I had done all those years ago. However I think they do it keyhole nowadays - hopefully which will be far far better from a post op pain and recovery perspective  there are a few details i encountered which might be best by pm if interested


Please, might be useful to know. It is sort of keyhole in that it is not a huge incision but not tiny either. but I'm not worried about scarring tbh, what with my left leg being add it is and 27 separate scars on my left arm, 2 long ones on my right...

Wifi is they and works  @summerdays. It is expected that i will be out around the weekend of all goes well. Depends on the physio and my ability to manage stairs.


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

I'll pm you later when I'm home. I have a 6 inch scar, my op was low down, l3/l4 I think


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> I'll pm you later when I'm home. I have a 6 inch scar, my op was low down, l3/l4 I think


This is L5 and S1 so even lower... I think


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2014)

I had the op today. 

Everything went smoothly from the anaesthetist's point of view and he was really happy with that - my asthma giving no issues. 

The consultant popped in not long ago to check on me and mentioned that she had had to remove a considerably number of fragments (assuming disk fragments not gone but not very certain tbh because of what she wood next). She also mentioned that a major blood vessel had been damaged and was still bleeding into the same area (now repaired). I don't know why or how or the implications etc, but overall she was very happy with the way the surgery went and I will know more tomorrow. 

It goes without saying that I'm in pain. Hoping for a quiet night tonight which I should get given it is not a ward, but a private room . 

The pins and needles do seem slightly less, but I won't really know until tomorrow what the outcome is and if the nerve damage is permanent. 

Fingers crossed for the morning.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Dec 2014)

sweet !
I hope your back on the road one way or another asap . untill then GWS and not too many mince pies


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2014)

GWS 

Take all the drugs offered!


----------



## Glow worm (10 Dec 2014)

That sounds very promising and I hope you manage to get some good rest tonight. Hopefully you'll be feeling much better very soon now.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> GWS
> 
> Take all the drugs offered!


Sadly it was codeine that was written up not morphine. I think I have managed to get the message through that i have been on both asking with 2 others and they are now increasing what I am having.


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2014)

Well that's good to hear. Hopefully you won't have too restless a night and that the pain will ease a little.

(Have you spotted any tracks?)


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Dec 2014)

I hope it is all good tomorrow!


----------



## The Jogger (10 Dec 2014)

GWS I bet you're glad that is over........


----------



## Saluki (10 Dec 2014)

Sending wishes for a speedy recovery. We are hoping that you will get a good night's sleep too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Dec 2014)

Sounds promising news, hope tomorrow will bring you even better prospects of being up and walking soon!
Have a good night's rest


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2014)

Good to hear. Get well soon. Fingers crossed. Sleep tight.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Dec 2014)

Hope you sleep well and the morning brings good news.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Dec 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn , I hope all goes well with the recovery, and that you're out of there as soon as possible. Hospitals are such boring places, aren't they?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2014)

victor said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn , I hope all goes well with the recovery, and that you're out of there as soon as possible. Hospitals are such boring places, aren't they?


This is the first time I have been in a private hospital.... But yes they can be very boring...


----------



## Mrs M (10 Dec 2014)

Take things easy, don't try to do too much too soon, glad to hear all went well


----------



## Scoosh (10 Dec 2014)

,  (in a beaker, if needed)  and  (when OH isn't looking ...) 

GWS.


Got any good pics ?


----------



## Donger (10 Dec 2014)

Chin up ..... Feet up...... relax and get better. I've a good feeling you'll be posting your brilliant photos from days out and about on the bike again soon. Good luck.
Andy (a.k.a. Donger)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2014)

I'm glad the op went well and hope the recovery is good too.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Dec 2014)

Not been posting overnight - hope SNSSO had a peaceful , restful  one ...


----------



## Fubar (11 Dec 2014)

Glad to hear the op went well, GWS @SatNavSaysStraightOn and do let us know how you are getting along. Best wishes, Mark


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Dec 2014)

Sadly overnight was long hard very sore and with little sleep. So it am tired and rather grumpy at the moment. 

My chat with my consultant earlier wasn't great. My back was a mess, the nerve root is very inflamed and going to take a while to settle (as in weeks to months) she removed 4 disk fragments from my back and had to do some work on the disc itself which she expects to have to operate on again in a few months time in all likelihood, but didn't replace it there and then because everything is too inflamed and irritated to be able to do anything with (I can't have anti-inflamatory drugs). She had also changed some of my drugs and put me back on diazapam overnight. She had also indicated that i will probably be in over the weekend... 

Not feeling great at the moment, but I guess that was expected. I'd just forgotten what that felt like!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2014)

more ianrauk hugs coming your way


----------



## Fubar (11 Dec 2014)




----------



## roadrash (11 Dec 2014)

hope you are feeling better and home soon, im watching this thread closely , i met with surgeon on tuesday and will be having a very similar op at end of march, good luck with your recovery


----------



## Scoosh (11 Dec 2014)

Not as good as we all wished/ hoped for - but you're so tough, you'll soon have the consultant sorted ... 

Take great care and know that we're all rooting for you ! 

 and


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Dec 2014)

Best wishes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## summerdays (11 Dec 2014)

Oh dear .... I can fully understand grumpy when you have had no sleep and in pain! 

What are you having for lunch today, hopefully nicer than my cheese roll and a chewy bar! And have you sneaked in nice treats?


----------



## Crackle (11 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sadly overnight was long hard very sore and with little sleep. So it am tired and rather grumpy at the moment.
> 
> My chat with my consultant earlier wasn't great. My back was a mess, the nerve root is very inflamed and going to take a while to settle (as in weeks to months) she removed 4 disk fragments from my back and had to do some work on the disc itself which she expects to have to operate on again in a few months time in all likelihood, but didn't replace it there and then because everything is too inflamed and irritated to be able to do anything with (I can't have anti-inflamatory drugs). She had also changed some of my drugs and put me back on diazapam overnight. She had also indicated that i will probably be in over the weekend...
> 
> Not feeling great at the moment, but I guess that was expected. I'd just forgotten what that felt like!



She removed the fragments that's good: She believes the inflammation will settle, that's good: She thinks she can do more for the disc, that's good. Sometimes it's hard to see the positives but they all seem positives to me.


----------



## Saluki (11 Dec 2014)

Sorry to hear that you have had a rubbish night. There is nothing worse. I must have got your good night as I slept properly for the first time in about 3 months.

I too cannot take NSAIDs so know all about the fun that can be. I hope that the inflammation settles down and behaves sooner rather than later for you. Sending gentle  via the internet.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Dec 2014)

A virtual hug from me too Emma!
Remember, not all is lost, there are better times ahead.


----------



## Glow worm (11 Dec 2014)

At least they got the fragments out which is good. Here's to hoping its weeks not months til you recover fully. 
I'm sure things will improve from now on for you and sending you virtual hugs from me too


----------



## Gains84 (11 Dec 2014)

Just read through all the thread, ouch doesnt even cut it but well done to you on your positivity and soldiering on through everything that has come your way - will be sending you good thoughts to get well soon!


----------



## Roscoe (11 Dec 2014)

Chin up, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Dec 2014)

Still thinking of you
Hope it goes as well as possible


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2014)

Best Wishes - lets hope this is the road to recovery !!!


----------



## Mrs M (11 Dec 2014)

Back ops = poop.  Big time.
Even after a wee set back, sounds like your surgeon is "on the ball" and planning ahead for your recovery. Even if it takes another op.
1st hurdle over, more to come, BUT you are a strong, determined young lady and you will get better.
 Xx


----------



## The Jogger (11 Dec 2014)

That's so shite, I hope things improve soon, take care..........


----------



## cyberknight (11 Dec 2014)

Bugger.


----------



## gavgav (11 Dec 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## Fubar (12 Dec 2014)

Hey @SatNavSaysStraightOn just checking in with you - hoping you have had a better night and you're having a long lie!

It is VERY cold up here in Scotch-land so probably no cycling for me tomorrow, though wind and rain is on the way for Sunday so hopefully I'll get out then!

Keep in touch


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2014)

Sadly had a shitty night last night as well (the nurse on duty is of the opinion you need less pain meds at night not more and if it days 4-6hrs as needed, then you are on 6 hours and she will say 5 mins but take an hour to get the mrs to you  one reason I want out, why are they always on the night shift?) , but double steroids helps during the day, so now plotting my escape and assuming I can convince physio tomorrow that i am ok, then I hoping to be out tomorrow afternoon. I need to escape... I will have to return to our routine at home that we had before for quite some time to come, so will need plenty of Spanish DVD recommendations (see the what did you watch last night film thread) for some time to come 

More good news is that we have managed to get upgraded to fibre broadband and although the speed is not great it is 3 times what we were getting (so only slow not terminal) now uncapped and cheaper I will be able to watch more online than before! 

Thanks everyone... Your support is much appreciated and needed.


----------



## Glow worm (12 Dec 2014)

Good luck with the escape SNSSO! Reminds me of when I escaped briefly from hospital once, I was due to have a collar bone pinned next day (yes caused by an unscheduled dismount!), and while the guards nurses weren't looking, I escaped to the pub across the road. I still had that little plastic ID wristband on they give you, and as I queued for my pint, I noticed that the 4 or 5 other blokes at the bar all had the same wristbands- fellow thirsty escapees!
Anyway hope you get home tomorrow and get some decent rest.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm happy to convene a raiding party and spring out out. I'll distract the night nurse with pictures of my feet and the rest can get you out


The layout is interesting for a window escape... I'm over the front entrance on the 1st floor, easy to find  and apparently the only person at the front of the building with the window open!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sadly had a shitty night last night as well (the nurse on duty is of the opinion you need less pain meds at night not more and if it days 4-6hrs as needed, then you are on 6 hours and she will say 5 mins but take an hour to get the mrs to you  one reason I want out, why are they always on the night shift?) , but double steroids helps during the day, so now plotting my escape and assuming I can convince physio tomorrow that i am ok, then I hoping to be out tomorrow afternoon. I need to escape... I will have to return to our routine at home that we had before for quite some time to come, so will need plenty of Spanish DVD recommendations (see the what did you watch last night film thread) for some time to come
> 
> More good news is that we have managed to get upgraded to fibre broadband and although the speed is not great it is 3 times what we were getting (so only slow not terminal) now uncapped and cheaper I will be able to watch more online than before!
> 
> Thanks everyone... Your support is much appreciated and needed.


They are great places when you really need them, but the minute you feel even the slightest bit better it is great to get home. I know I was champing at the bit to get home after my op.

Hopefully if you get home and back into your own little routine it will seem much more bearable.


----------



## summerdays (12 Dec 2014)

I've escaped a couple of times, once during a diabetics test, another time after being admitted in labour I left for a few hours and other time they wanted to keep me in overnight with pains to be reviewed in the morning. Each time I argued I lived near enough that I could get in fairly quickly. And for children 2 and 3 I went for a home birth! I hate the places as a patient though don't mind visiting them in other roles.


----------



## summerdays (12 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The layout is interesting for a window escape... I'm over the front entrance on the 1st floor, easy to find  and apparently the only person at the front of the building with the window open!


That means if someone else opens their window, Rocky might try using his feet on the wrong person! Haven't you got long (very very long) hair that you could let down through your open window, then there is less chance of him making a mistake, and remember he isn't very good at reading instructions!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3422456, member: 9609"]so have you had any improvements since the op, less numbness, less pins and needles etc ?[/QUOTE]
Pins and needles are less but staff think that is a change from gabapentin to pregabalin which I have been changed over to by my consultant. Right now no-one is expecting me to be able to drive an unmodified car any time soon. Physio have said it is going to take time, and until the nerve root swelling decreases of its own accord the leg issues will not go away if there is no permanent damage. No-one really thinks there is no permanent damage sadly, it is a time will tell scenario and it is a months to years time scale not days to weeks. Sadly they also think it will be back for more surgery around easter. 

I still don't have to toe lift back, but i will continue to try those exercises with both get if only to keep that concept going. Physio have me walking 5-10m with crutches. It is the sitting down that is much more problematic and is going to take time and practice sadly. Until I can do that i guess I can't even think about bikes and implications/solutions.

We will just take each day as it comes.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> That means if someone else opens their window, Rocky might try using his feet on the wrong person! Haven't you got long (very very long) hair that you could let down through your open window, then there is less chance of him making a mistake, and remember he isn't very good at reading instructions!


If he asks for the only window on the first floor at the apex of the entrance roof...


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2014)

Hope you have a more comfortable night. Have they got you out of bed yet?


----------



## Scoosh (12 Dec 2014)

for @SNSSO !

... and, of course -


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Hope you have a more comfortable night. Have they got you out of bed yet?


No and yes. Not had any sleep yet, certainly not at night. And yes i am up and out of bed, shower and walk with crutches (10m distance)


----------



## cyberknight (12 Dec 2014)

I will get 


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> No and yes. Not had any sleep yet, certainly not at night. And yes i am up and out of bed, shower and walk with crutches (10m distance)


Get this bloke to come round , you will either get put to sleep or run a mile .Either way you will not be looking at the hospital walls


----------



## Scoosh (12 Dec 2014)

Would that I were as brave, resilient, strong, positive and resilient as our @SNSSO.

You are a serious inspiration to all of us.

Serious RESPECT !


----------



## Saluki (12 Dec 2014)

We are hoping that you get a good night's sleep tonight. Nothing worse than not getting enough in the way pain meds. See you in the morning.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Dec 2014)

I suffer from lack of sleep most nights , but mines caused by sprogs who are not capable of sleeping in their own beds, apparently


----------



## Scoosh (12 Dec 2014)

Embarrasing when they are aged 19 and 17 !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

Saluki said:


> We are hoping that you get a good night's sleep tonight. Nothing worse than not getting enough in the way pain meds. See you in the morning.


Luckily I managed to get a good dose of pain meds last night prior to 11 pm when I decided to simply request my oral morphine directly. She hesitated so I added that the 3rd walk of escorting my husband to the stairs so he knew immediately was walking and how well had probably been too much. The morphine followed very quickly thankfully. I slept through until 4 am, decided to try to get some more and it is now 6 am ( the last 2 hours were probably the mistake). I have asked directly for the morphine and the pregabalin and just had then, the rest of the meds can wait for the day staff. 5 hours is the longest stretch since it happened  probably exhaustion but still  I shall now wait for the white hot daggers in my spine to melt...  still it is a really good start to convincing people to letting me to home today. Fingers crossed


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2014)

Fingers and toes crossed, Emma.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Dec 2014)

Good news, @SatNavSaysStraightOn , and keep the updates coming.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed as well - although it's seriously affecting the quality of my photography. I hope you escape today


Are you not coming to photograph this event? Damn, I will have to postpone it now. The great escape was filmed, so why isn't my escape being? You are letting the side down you know...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I do have an assistant in that locality. But he specialises in flamingo photography. His name is Potsy - perhaps you've heard of him.


Do you think he could branch out into penguins? There could be one or two around the Christmas tree in reception...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> He could but I'm not sure he knows what they look like.


@Scoosh can you post up your penguins for @potsy so I can launch a successful escape please?


----------



## vickster (13 Dec 2014)

Glad to hear you managed to get some sleep and the meds as needed


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

The escape plan is in progress. My consultant has seen the photos i took of my staircase and has spoken with physio. I can go home without being able to manage stairs!
The bad news is that there is very little of that disk left and she does not like doing disk replacements for that particular disk. If the pain does not settle she will be looking at fusing the vertebrae instead. But I will see her again in the new year and we will take it from there!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The escape plan is in progress. My consultant had seen the photos i took of my staircase and has spoken with physio. I can go home without being able to manage stairs!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

Oh and the other good news is that the next disk up which is the other one that is prone to going is pristine! Looks like I just have the one bad disk which went catastrophically!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

Our staircase photos for anyone wondering... 
What I can't show you is the fact that they are not all equal height, there is no banister on the right at the top, and the fact that there is not enough space on some of them to put your entire foot...


----------



## Saluki (13 Dec 2014)

They are rather mad stairs!

Enjoy your escape. Good news on the pristine disc and that it was just the one that has bitten the dust. So often, it's a bunch of them. So glad that you got a good sleep last night.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2014)

Must be a great feeling to finally get some positive news, fingers crossed you continue to improve and recover 

And no I won't be popping round to photograph the penguins or any other strange creatures you have there, although it is definitely penguin weather today


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

Just had a text message from my step father reminding me not to reply in English if one of the guards nurses wishes me good luck as I am leaving


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> Must be a great feeling to finally get some positive news, fingers crossed you continue to improve and recover
> 
> And no I won't be popping round to photograph the penguins or any other strange creatures you have there, although it is definitely penguin weather today


It would have been your one and only chance of winning a photo competition this year ....


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2014)

Those stairs ....! 

When you do finally escape, be triple careful about ice back home. I'm sure that where you live will be really icy at the moment. Get your OH to invest in a big bag of salty grit!

I hope you can get away without needing too much more doing to your back.

It would be asking too much for you to come on the Glasson Dock ride again in 2015, but I hope you can make it for my delayed 60th birthday edition in 2016! (My birthday is actually in January, but that is too early in the year for the ride.)


----------



## Scoosh (13 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Scoosh can you post up your penguins for @potsy so I can launch a successful escape please?


@potsy -


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Get your OH to invest in a big bag of salty grit!


There are some advantages of living in the salt mining area of Cheshire and one of them is that you can easily get 25kg bags of salt for fiver! I shall put him on the case


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2014)

Wow, there's a kind of Georges Braque feel to that staircase! 

Take care, especially in the tunnel. Remember if Charles Bronson can do it, so can you.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There are some advantages of living in the salt mining area of Cheshire and one of them is that you can easily get 25kg bags of salt for fiver! I shall put him on the case


The main roads had been gritted here, but not the cobbled backstreet that I live on. I walked to the shops to buy chocolate last night and was ok on the way out, but by the time I returned 13 minutes later, ice had begun to form and I nearly came a cropper.

I will have to be careful when I go out on the bike later. I think I will walk the bike over the cobbles unless I am sure that there is no ice left.


----------



## Fubar (13 Dec 2014)

Someone sounds brighter! Good news @SatNavSaysStraightOn - and don't try leaping any barbed wire fences on your bike please...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

There is currently a 2 hour delay at present


----------



## vickster (13 Dec 2014)

Delay on what?


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Delay on what?


Cutting up the bed sheets to drop out of the window a la Douglas Bader.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Delay on what?


.Private ambulance, I still can't sit up for more than a few minutes yet. The delay is now till 5pm, something to do with an emergency. Don't know the details but sent my Oh home. 2 1/2 has of him has exhausted me and I'm not feeling great... Need to close my eyes for a while. Speak later hopefully from home. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ganymede (13 Dec 2014)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Dec 2014)

The escape plan took somewhat longer than originally planned. I finally left the hospital close to 7pm... Now at home and free


freedom....


Now to start the long slow process of rehab...


----------



## coffeejo (14 Dec 2014)




----------



## summerdays (14 Dec 2014)

Hopefully you are sleeping much better in your own bed right now and I'm assuming your new nurse is less scary, and able to give you your meds as you need them.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The escape plan to somewhat let than originally planned. I finally left the hospital close to 7pm... Now at home and free
> 
> View attachment 74332
> freedom....
> ...


They tried to make me goto rehab I said yes yes yes !
Welcome home.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2014)

Thank you everyone.

I had a much better night last night actually getting nearly 4 hours of sleep! This is probably down to a combination of exhaustion and restarting the diazepam, plus the wonderful quiet that is home and my own bed! I managed to go between 10pm and 2am without really knowing about time. 2-4am was the next gap, so guess I may have had a hour there as well. That is close on the best I have had since the disk ruptured at the beginning of November.

Now I just have to make sure i rest, do my physio (which is a very short walk twice a day and sitting on the edge of the bed for a few minutes each hour) and giving my back chance to heal as much as possible. the swelling has to be allowed to go down naturally, something I am keen for it to do because until it has we won't know the full extent of the nerve damage (there is no point in beating about the bush, there is going to be nerve damage, the only question that remains is how much and what I can do to minimise it). Sadly I can't use any heat therapy on it for the next few weeks, something I had asked my consultant about. I knew the answer, I just needed a time scale. I have to wait for the wound to heal completely first, hence one of the reasons I am back on the diazepam. And sadly, as pointed out by my consultant, my body is slow to heal because of the adrenal insufficiency and steroid issues.

So, I am in your hands literally for entertainment. Can you all please get on your bikes and start cycling and writing up those rides (with photos) to keep me entertained? Thank you  
Or naming films, TV series etc that i can watch now that we have fibre broadband at a staggering speed of 12mbs! At least it is now unlimited so I don't have to worry about going over our limit!


----------



## coffeejo (14 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So, I am in your hands literally for entertainment. Can you all please get on your bikes and start cycling and writing up those rides (with photos) to keep me entertained? Thank you
> Or naming films, TV series etc that i can watch now that we have fibre broadband at a staggering speed of 12mbs! At least it is now unlimited so I don't have to worry about going over our limit!


Probably worth starting a separate thread about the films/TV


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Probably worth starting a separate thread about the films/TV


Yep, that's probably a good idea. 
I'm following the what film did you watch last night thread... It's choosing me a fortune but should keep me entertained! May start a new thread given that the other one only covers films...


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Dec 2014)

Glad things seem to have taken an upward turn. My one bit of advice from experience about post op rehab is not to skip the physio exercises no matter how silly or even trivial they may seem. Here's hoping your nights continue to get more restful.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn - how are things? I hope it's all healing, the swelling is going down and you are feeling more comfortable.


Trust you to pick the night i had a bad night to ask how I am doing 


Didn't take enough pain meds yesterday, may have had something to do with my parents 2nd visit since this started... Anyhow bad night sadly. I also took a fall on Monday evening which may not have helped either. And the site of the drain where it came out is still leaking/bleeding, but the operation wound itself is really good and clean and healing really well. It just hurts like, well that won't get through the swearing filter! And getting comfortable is still really difficult. There is also a lot of grating and bone on bone clicks when I move around all coming from the lower back 

The good news is that i can now sit upright for an entire 5 minutes which I progress. I can twist side to side more (don't know if this is a good thing) but still can't reach my feet, so any clothing to the lower half still needs my oh's help. Bending forward or backwards is interesting. I am managing the 50m walk twice a day in about 12-14mins. Yes i am timing it, but only by looking at the microwave clock as I leave and enter our house. Sad I know but. 

The other good news is that the pins and needles that were there permanently do seem to have gone and none have returned in the left leg at all, unless I try sitting up for too long, but the strength to the right leg had not returned. I can't lead with it up the stairs for instance or do those dammed toe lifts, which is sadly beginning to confirm that at least some of it is going to be permanent in the way of nerve damage. I see my consultant again on the 22nd January. In the mean time all I can do is rest, help the swelling go down naturally and make sure i do the physio, plus keep my fingers crossed, but it seems exceptionally likely that there is permanent nerve damage.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Dec 2014)

Focus on the positives of healing / recovering from the op and worry about the other bridges when you get to them.

(I know, rubbish advice. Sorry.)


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2014)

I don't think you are mad timing your trips, it's a good way to see progress when it is slow, but remember there will be bad days when it seems as if nothing is happening or that you are going backwards, but progress isn't a nice linear line.


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 Dec 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I've just caught up with this thread as wasn't on here much for a week or two.
I do hope you continue to progress. 
I wish I could do something to help but I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Fubar (17 Dec 2014)




----------



## roadrash (17 Dec 2014)

agree with reiver, ive had similar problems for a few years , sensory loss in the right leg, it comes and goes, im having two discs removed , and three vertabrae fused in march 15 ,surgeon said it can take a while for nerves to repair , everyone is different , i guess what im saying is give it time , easy for me to say , i know, but dont be thinking the worst , ( i may need to come back and read this myself in 4 months time) good luck with the rest of your recovery.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Focus on the positives of healing / recovering from the op and worry about the other bridges when you get to them.
> 
> (I know, rubbish advice. Sorry.)


I think it is good advice!

My legs quickly got weak when I was bedridden. I could only walk a few yards at a time when I finally got moving again but the strength did start to come back _eventually. _

It's early days yet. Fingers crossed for a better recovery than you are expecting!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3429735, member: 9609"]Far too early to jump to that conclusion - I had motor loss for over two months and it all came back 100%. In fact I had to wait over 2 months before the NHS refereed me to a neuro surgeon, another 2 weeks before seeing the surgeon, then another 3 weeks before the op, at which point they decided I was showing signs of improvement so I no longer needed the operation. (patella reflex had a murmur where it had been dead for about 3 months, I could score a try with it now)
Some of the sensory stuff, numbness etc took virtually 2 years to get back to normal. So far far far far too early to worry about permanent damage - you will probably be out touring on the bike next summer.

And none of that is meant to underplay what you are going through at the moment, I had something quite similar and it is hellish, astonishing amounts of pain and the worry what the future might bring - I used to worry if I would ever walk again.[/QUOTE]



roadrash said:


> agree with reiver, ive had similar problems for a few years , sensory loss in the right leg, it comes and goes, im having two discs removed , and three vertabrae fused in march 15 ,surgeon said it can take a while for nerves to repair , everyone is different , i guess what im saying is give it time , easy for me to say , i know, but dont be thinking the worst , ( i may need to come back and read this myself in 4 months time) good luck with the rest of your recovery.



@roadrash best wishes for the op. 

I guess with previous experience of my body and it's ability to heal, particularly nerves (I have significant nerve damage in my left arm & left leg plus minor damage in the neck, none of which have improved and 2 of them having had more than 20 years to try to) plus with my consultant's concern and her ' warnings ' that i am unlikely to make a full recovery topped off with the continued falls... 

I guess I am just not wanting to get my hopes up like I did last time with my left wrist believing that life could go on add normal once it had healed. It didn't heal, life didn't go on as normal and I had to retrain and all hopes of my chosen career had to be abandoned. I'm pretty much back there, only this time with the added ' bonus ' of not being able to walk unaided.

I've been here before and the one thing that i had feared the most (both of us had feared the most) has now happened. It's that bad at the moment that my parents are talking about getting me a wheelchair.

I'm just finding this too hard at the moment.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @roadrash best wishes for the op.
> 
> I guess with previous experience of my body and it's ability to heal, particularly nerves (I have significant nerve damage in my left arm & left leg plus minor damage in the neck, none of which have improved and 2 of them having had more than 20 years to try to) plus with my consultant's concern and her ' warnings ' that i am unlikely to make a full recovery topped off with the continued falls...
> 
> ...


*hugs*

Focus on each day as it comes.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Dec 2014)

Sorry to hear that, @SatNavSaysStraightOn . We're all hoping you're wrong, and it will turn out better this time. Hang in there, and keep updating us.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've been here before and the one thing that i had feared the most (both of us had feared the most) has now happened. It's that bad at the moment that my parents are talking about getting me a wheelchair.
> 
> I'm just finding this too hard at the moment.


Obviously I hope you are wrong, but if it does come to the worst then I am sure you will face it with your usual fortitude.

For an inspiring example of what might still be possible, see what local Mytholmroyd lass and fellow feisty blonde Karen Darke achieved AFTER being paralysed from the chest down ... world and paralympic medals in hand cycling, polar expeditions, climbs of the Matterhorn and Mont Blanc, doctorate in geology, a hand-cranked ride across Japan ...

She has written two books which would probably be worth reading. (I meant to read them but never got round to it.)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Dec 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Obviously I hope you are wrong, but if it does come to the worst then I am sure you will face it with your usual fortitude.
> 
> For an inspiring example of what might still be possible, see what local Mytholmroyd lass and fellow feisty blonde Karen Darke achieved AFTER being paralysed from the chest down ... world and paralympic medals in hand cycling, polar expeditions, climbs of the Matterhorn and Mont Blanc, doctorate in geology, a hand-cranked ride across Japan ...
> 
> She has written two books which would probably be worth reading. (I meant to read them but never got round to it.)


I think a lot of the problem at the moment is that i am getting very little help. If you are clearly paralysed the nhs is brilliant, but right now I am getting no help. it's the you can stand up policy, what's the problem. We only come out to the elderly and frail (i have been told this over the phone by one of the surgery Dr's). 

I have to fight just to get a doctor to come out and see me at home (managed that twice), if I ring for a telephone appointment it is another fight and you end up feeling like a child being scolded by a teacher for wasting their time. They just don't seem to understand or want to even know that I can't sit up for more than 7 minutes, I can't yet walk more than 50m if that, getting into a car to be driven to the surgery is not an option, I can't sit down long enough, let alone wait around in the surgery because I can only stand for 10-15 mins.

Right now the only help I have is my husband, that's it and he is out of the house from 7am to 6 pm each day, working Saturdays to cover the hours he needs to make up. I don't tell him when I fall because I know how much he is worried about me. He literally only knows about the falls I have when he is home.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Dec 2014)

[wants to jump into car and drive down to help ... ]

Can you get the Dr who _did_ come to see you at home and is - or certainly should be - _au fait_ with you condition/situation to inform the rest of the staff at the practice (including reception and doctor colleagues) about your situation, so they have a 'heads up' for when/if you have to call them ?

Failing that, can the Consultant inform them by letter ?

Any CC folk** within walking/cycling/driving distance who could at the very least drop in for a chat, a  and maybe even some vegan soup or CAKE  ? At least it would be a change from a tablet screen, four walls and a ceiling ! 




**this might not include @potsy and @User14044 ...


----------



## Ganymede (18 Dec 2014)

I do feel for you, @SatNavSaysStraightOn. I feel very angry from a distance that you can't get the help you need. Have you tried asking if there are any voluntary organisations locally that can help? The government does now expect charities to take up the social care which has been dropped by the government but you have to find which ones they are. Your doctor's surgery probably has some information but you need to ask specifically. If you can get your parish mag there might be some useful contacts such as the WI - this isn't their function but the WI is full of ladies in late middle age who know all about local resources. You could also try the local Red Cross: http://www.redcross.org.uk/What-we-do/Health-and-social-care/Independent-living/Support-at-home.

It seems to me that you could be eligible for a temporary blue badge - a friend of mine had a blue badge when she was recovering from a multiply-broken leg, though that was a few years ago.


----------



## Saluki (18 Dec 2014)

I was about to mention the temporary blue badge option. A friend of mine had one after an operation. She had hers for 6 months and it was an absolute boon for her. Talk to your doctor (if you can get to see him or her) about it. You should be able to book a talking on the phone appointment for such matters.

I know that this probably isn't terribly helpful but, when I was 19, I broke my back a bit and was told that there was only a tiny chance of ever walking again. I was a bit narked off to say the least and wallowed in self pity for a while, until my Boyfriend came and bullied me. He told me to pull myself together and not to sit about like a big pink slug and to get with the programme. Not sure what programme but I was so angry I was motivated to stop feeling sorry for myself. I was motivated to work really hard in the pool and with the physios so that I could get up and punch BFs froggy face in (He was ex special forces and a fair bit older than me so punching him probably not a great idea in retrospect). 
I walk now, with a bit of a roll like John Wayne but I did get better. My PMA wasn't great, but Stuart's was (BF) and it was infectious. What I am trying to say is I know how easy it is to feel depressed and negative but please keep your chin up and don't watch that Jeremy Vile person. He'll make you feel worse. We all heal more slowly as we get older and have to make plan B or even plan C or D work for us. You are in our thoughts and prayers anyway.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Dec 2014)

Being isolated is miserable, it really is, especially when your norm is to be independent and self-reliant. Hold onto those strengths. x


----------



## Saluki (18 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Being isolated is miserable, it really is, especially when your norm is to be independent and self-reliant. Hold onto those strengths. x


When BF was out of the room, I had my dog for company. He would bring me biscuits, socks, blankets and all sorts of stuff. I never could teach him to bring a cup of tea but everything else was great. No laptops in those days but I did have a stick with a few rubber bands on that I used as a remote control for the TV. This did not work on the radio, it only shoved it off the table and the volume shot up and there it stayed blaring at me until someone came to help.

I was only ever on my own for a couple of hours. Being on your own for 11 hours must be horrendous. I am sure that the Red Cross offer a visiting service, I am pretty sure that the Salvation Army do too. Worry not, they won't 'God' at you. They are nice people.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Being isolated is miserable, it really is, especially when your norm is to be independent and self-reliant. Hold onto those strengths. x


True - but she canae be totally 'isolated' with all the lu-urv being dished out from CC !  

 and  and even  from some !


----------



## coffeejo (18 Dec 2014)

Just a thought - if you've a spare room, have you considered something like the HelpX scheme? I know you don't live on a smallholding etc but you may find volunteers who'd be happy to help out indoors given the time of year? I know loads of people who get HelpXers in and they all highly recommend it. 

http://www.helpx.net/


----------



## roadrash (19 Dec 2014)

cant say anything that rocky hasnt said , hope today was a better day and i hope tomorrow is even better 
and i hope mrs RM gets the appropriate treatment.


----------



## Katherine (19 Dec 2014)

Hope you're holding up. It seems everyone has a lot of faith in you.  xx


----------



## Scoosh (19 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> Hope you're holding up. It seems everyone has a lot of faith in you.  xx


Faith ? 

Nah - CC _expects_ 

We are united in our Best Wishes for @SatNavSaysStraightOn and just want to see her riding off round the world again.  

 (= Bye- eee !)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Dec 2014)

Not holding up too well at the moment. being staying away because it is all too much. I can't remember if I said, but I took another fall on Monday and the pain on Tuesday through to Thursday has been unbearable. It seems to be settling a touch now but there is a good bruise now showing from underneath the dressing from the operation site. It seems to have started to settle a touch yesterday thankfully but it is still rather too painful. My balance is also all over the place now even with crutches. We will have to see how things go over the weekend and if it has not improved talk with the Dr on Monday.

my younger brother has finally rung me. 10 mins later my other brother rang me and asked if he had rung. I asked what bribery he had resorted to to get him to talk - the answer was a had claimed he was too busy to text him our parents address and he should ring me so I could give it to him - he never asked me for it! so much for family support hey... at least one of the 3 is trying (there are technically 4, but one is a step brother we inherited (is that the right phrase) when our mother remarried) and whilst we send them and their children cards, it does not seem to work the other way round). As for my sister... well who knows who she is.

@User14044 sorry to hear about Mrs R.... at least you know the cause. It was the ulnar nerve that I have/had all the issues with in my left arm as well so she has my sympathies. Please pass on my best wishes to her and a cuddle.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2014)

Feck the doctor monday , phone the non emergency line ( 111 ) and they can advise you , imho i think you need to bee seen asap and should not be at home alone or maybe even unfortunately back in hospital till your good enough .
GWS !


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2014)

Have you been in touch with the surgeon since the op? If not, it might be worth a call or an email to her private secretary. Try to see her before Xmas (you may need bupa sign off if an extra consultation, but there won't be an issue if you say she has requested to see you). I'd forget the gp at this point other than for repeat meds, you need specialist care right now


----------



## Glow worm (20 Dec 2014)

Really sorry to see you're so poorly Emma and sounds like family worries don't help at all. Agree with the above that you should see someone asap and perhaps time to start kicking some proverbial until you get the care you deserve. I hope very much you feel much better very soon.


----------



## Ganymede (20 Dec 2014)

I agree about ringing the doctor's secretary. Though you might not get them today - still worth a try. It's getting a bit much from the sound of it.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2014)

It'll be Monday I assume. She or the surgeon might pick up email over the weekend


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I agree about ringing the doctor's secretary. Though you might not get them today - still worth a try. It's getting a bit much from the sound of it.



This post is so good she posted it twice.

Which is my flippant way of saying I agree with jacking up the consultant sooner rather than later.

I have no medical knowledge, but SatNav's post-operative experience is surely not what was expected.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> This post is so good she posted it twice.
> 
> Which is my flippant way of saying I agree with jacking up the consultant sooner rather than later.
> 
> I have no medical knowledge, but SatNav's post-operative experience is surely not what was expected.


Guy at work has been off for nearly 6 weeks post op , thats all i know .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Dec 2014)

I was told that the pain would be worse after the op for anything up to 6 weeks. The falls are simply an indication of the nerve damage and my inability to control the leg. The longer they go on for, and they have been happening since the disk ruptured back on the 5th November, simply gives a better idea on how much nerve damage there is, verse problems from inflammation. The swelling will take weeks to go down completely because my body can't heal quickly and I can't have non-steroidal anti-inflamatory drugs (NSAIDs). Sadly I took another one this afternoon, immediately after my physio of sitting in a chair for 5-10 minutes. I got up and turned to go to the bathroom which is to the right and my leg simply didn't hold me. The bruise had already started to show, but at least my right shoulder had stopped hurting now. I took a dose of morphine straight away and lay down. I'll take some more codeine soon and dose up for the night so I get some rest. 

Dr's are not open at the weekend and any ambulance will take me to the a&e unit my consultant does not work at, we are in the middle of 2 of them. I would rather end up at the hospital she works at personally. I'll try to speak to someone on Monday and just be careful about right hand turns, they are the ones my physio warned me about, turn on the good side not the bad.. Problem is that for the last 20 years the good side had been the right hand side!


----------



## Scoosh (20 Dec 2014)

^ ^ ^ 'Like' but not really  - sounds too horrific for me  - I'm very glad you are made of much sterner stuff. 

We're all thinking, praying, rooting, doing anything else we can from our respective distances for you ... but you know that, don't you ? 

Now, if we could share out your pain and lack of mobility ...


----------



## coffeejo (20 Dec 2014)

Keep on keeping on x


----------



## coffeejo (20 Dec 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> +1 Everything wot Jo says


Jo says to send all the mince pies to Somerset...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Dec 2014)

KBO as Churchill put it. As always I wish you all the best and hope you'll start to improve soon.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2014)

I think we are all concerned for you and would rather you get checked out and be told your ok rather than be in pain unnecessarily.Is your other half off work now till after x mas?I think none of us think you should be alone at all given your condition , i know work is work and i am not questioning any choices/ needs .
I know you have family issues but seriously they need to mtfu and help , i live 5 mins walk from my mum and i choose this house for that reason among other things as shes getting on a bit and i have always felt as the "senior" child the responsibility is mine.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Dec 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> KBO as Churchill put it. As always I wish you all the best and hope you'll start to improve soon.


I thought it was Roosevelt wot penned that in his missives to Churchill?


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I was told that the pain would be worse after the op for anything up to 6 weeks. The falls are simply an indication of the nerve damage and my inability to control the leg. The longer they go on for, and they have been happening since the disk ruptured back on the 5th November, simply gives a better idea on how much nerve damage there is, verse problems from inflammation. The swelling will take weeks to go down completely because my body can't heal quickly and I can't have non-steroidal anti-inflamatory drugs (NSAIDs). Sadly I took another one this afternoon, immediately after my physio of sitting in a chair for 5-10 minutes. I got up and turned to go to the bathroom which is to the right and my leg simply didn't hold me. The bruise had already started to show, but at least my right shoulder had stopped hurting now. I took a dose of morphine straight away and lay down. I'll take some more codeine soon and dose up for the night so I get some rest.
> 
> Dr's are not open at the weekend and any ambulance will take me to the a&e unit my consultant does not work at, we are in the middle of 2 of them. I would rather end up at the hospital she works at personally. I'll try to speak to someone on Monday and just be careful about right hand turns, they are the ones my physio warned me about, turn on the good side not the bad.. Problem is that for the last 20 years the good side had been the right hand side!


I'd still email the secretary before Monday, marking as urgent, and say you need to see the consultant before Christmas assuming she has a clinic. You have private healthcare, make full use of it 

You say you can't take NSAIDs, how about a cox-2 like Celebrex?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2014)

Emma, could you use a walking frame to help support you as you move about? (It sounds like you don't have one at the moment.)

Be very careful - both my parents ended up injuring themselves badly in falls which put them in hospital for months, and that's the last thing that you need!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Dec 2014)

My husband is at work until 4pm on the 24th. My step-father has done down with a cold, so has taken the wise decision to avoid me, which means my mother won't come over. my sister is the only other option and well I have only had 3 text messages from her since this started, despite the fact every time she passes out and ends up in A&E we drop everything and bale her out. she lives reasonably close - its a nice days 100km ride if you go the long way.

Stuart is out tomorrow - I will just have to take it easy and possibly not do the sitting up in the chair physio whilst he is not around. Mind you I have fallen once whilst he has been in the house - he was in another room at the time. I won't attempt the stairs at all - that's my choice. I am too scared of falling down them and won't do them without assistance full stop - stuart had to have his hands around my waist tonight because even with the crutches I was unsteady on my feet. I don't know why. Stuart is pretty certain both my knees are going to bruise from today's fall - that could actually be useful if I can get a Dr out to see me on Monday. getting me to A&E needs an ambulance and it feels so unnecessary.

I'll see if I can contact physio at the hospital and get their advice, the falls seem to happen after either standing or sitting which could be related to most of the disk now not existing.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2014)

imho sounds like you need a home help , are they are availible on bupa i think dependant on your policy (?) 
*Home care*
The right care in the comfort of your own home. From one hour a week to 24 hours a day, we can offer the level of care that suits you best.

Our carers provide:


Help around the home – from cleaning and laundry to shopping and preparing meals.
Personal support – such as dressing, bathing and help with prescribed medication.
Companionship – being there to help you with the activities you enjoy, from days out, to reading or even just a chat.
A sitting service – if your family usually care for you, we can step in when they are unavailable.

If i was free ( queue Jon Inman impression ) and closer i would pop round to at least make a cuppa .


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2014)

Maybe ask the physio about a back support and whether the occupational health department can help at all. As I said, after my discectomy I had to wear a corset for 3 months. They have to cut through a lot of muscle to get at the spine. Weakness ensues as well as much pain!

Hope you have a restful night


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Dec 2014)

This is no good, Emma.
You need somebody with you 24/7 at this time.
If nobody in the family is willing, could you ask for a temporary home help?
Hope you sleep well tonight


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I was told that the pain would be worse after the op for anything up to 6 weeks. !



Good, only in the sense the pain you are in at present is not entirely unexpected.

Getting to the consultant's clinic - if there is one soon - appears difficult.

I wonder if the consultant would speak to you on the telephone.

Not as good as an examination, but he/she might be able to offer some words of reassurance and take a view on if you need to be physically examined or hospitalised.


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2014)

How are you this morning? Did your knees come up in bruises? 

Here's to hoping that today is one of your better days!


----------



## cyberknight (21 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> This is no good, Emma.
> You need somebody with you 24/7 at this time.
> If nobody in the family is willing, could you ask for a temporary home help?
> Hope you sleep well tonight


Tmn


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I thought it was Roosevelt wot penned that in his missives to Churchill?


I've only ever seen it attributed to Churchill. It's not a US style phrase.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My husband is at work until 4pm on the 24th. My step-father has done down with a cold, so has taken the wise decision to avoid me, which means my mother won't come over. my sister is the only other option and well I have only had 3 text messages from her since this started, despite the fact every time she passes out and ends up in A&E we drop everything and bale her out. she lives reasonably close - its a nice days 100km ride if you go the long way.
> 
> Stuart is out tomorrow - I will just have to take it easy and possibly not do the sitting up in the chair physio whilst he is not around. Mind you I have fallen once whilst he has been in the house - he was in another room at the time. I won't attempt the stairs at all - that's my choice. I am too scared of falling down them and won't do them without assistance full stop - stuart had to have his hands around my waist tonight because even with the crutches I was unsteady on my feet. I don't know why. Stuart is pretty certain both my knees are going to bruise from today's fall - that could actually be useful if I can get a Dr out to see me on Monday. getting me to A&E needs an ambulance and it feels so unnecessary.
> 
> I'll see if I can contact physio at the hospital and get their advice, the falls seem to happen after either standing or sitting which could be related to most of the disk now not existing.


I hope they'll see you quickly as it does sound like a real struggle at the moment.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Dec 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've only ever seen it attributed to Churchill. It's not a US style phrase.


A bit of research and yes, you're completely right.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Emma, are you maybe expecting too much too soon? I know it was a different op and probably not as bad as you, but I was close to tears in the first week after my clavicle op. I was overdosing on painkillers and my neighbour was walking my dog and shopping, etc, but once the worst of it wears off, I am hoping you will be like me and start to feel you are making progress. It will feel a long slog unfortunately. It certainly sounds as though you need someone around a bit more though, and as Pat says, maybe a temporary home help just even for a couple of weeks or so would be such a boon.


----------



## roadrash (21 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Maybe ask the physio about a back support and whether the occupational health department can help at all. As I said, after my discectomy I had to wear a corset for 3 months. They have to cut through a lot of muscle to get at the spine. Weakness ensues as well as much pain!
> 
> Hope you have a restful night



^^^^this^^^^^^, i have been told i will have to wear one for at least the first 6 weeks maybe longer depending on recovery,
I automatically presumed you had one ,in your shoes, i would definately be asking about it. 

as suggested above, home help is a good option.

good luck


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Dec 2014)

Sadly I pretty much saw the top of every hour last night. No one has mentioned a back support or anything like that and I know the cover we have on bupa is limited. I'm too tired and in too much pain today to talky make much sense of life, but there is a bupa talk to us number that I have been given, so when my husband gets home layer today/evening I will get him to bring up the phone (he forgot again) and I can speak to them for some advice. The only thing I have noticed is that the falls all seem to be later in the day rather than in the morning. It's about the only thing I have come up with and it is possible that they may be able to help out one day in January when my husband had to be away from home overnight. I gather he can't cancel this meeting for some reason I don't fully understand and had to be in Bristol for 9am.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Dec 2014)

Best of luck with that . We're all thinking of you and wishing you well, even me on the other side of the world.


----------



## Saluki (21 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I thought it was Roosevelt wot penned that in his missives to Churchill?


No no no. Definitely Churchill. Oh yes.


----------



## Pjays666 (26 Dec 2014)

Omg gws just seen this thread. Was wondering why I hadnt seen any posts on strava hope you are back on the bike soon. Thinking of you take care.


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2014)

Is the snow still keeping you in or have you been allowed out? 
What did the Dr. say?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Dec 2014)

My husband , after a tactful word was said, scraped a part clear to the tunnel (2 lane railway bridge with an amazing echo) and then a touch further, plus our a lot of grit down that our landlady provides so I could carry on with the physio walks after finding me in years pacing up and down from the bedroom to the bathroom counting the steps and the laps out, so I have been able to keep doing the entire 50m each way twice a day. Bit I have to congress to having put on some cycling gloves this evening to keep my hands warm whilst out. That 100-125m is taking me around 20 minutes to do and my hands are getting rather cold on the crutches 

The Dr, thankfully could see how much pain I was in when I saw her today. She had increased one of my nighttime meds to try to help me get some sleep. My OH bought me one of these activity tracker things you west on your wrist all the time. Currently it is useless at tracking footsteps because it can't take the crutches into account, but it has shown I supposedly walk well over 500 steps at night and am getting less than 3 minutes deep sleep at night, total. The Dr had also written it up that for the next repeat of these meds (next week - they are strictly controlled) that I don't need to come in and if things haven't improved pain wise for sitting and standing in 2 weeks time I need to get an urgent review from my consultant. Hardly surprising given the state of the lack of disk remaining in my spine and she didn't seem too surprised given everything else.

Hopefully tonight might hold some sleep for me, fingers crossed. 

Thanks
SNSSO


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Dec 2014)

Sleep well.


----------



## Saluki (29 Dec 2014)

Sleep well. At least your wrist tracker thingy monitors your sleep so your sleep quality can be seen, so to speak.


----------



## Ganymede (29 Dec 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sleep well.


Really glad you have got more meds. Also I'm impressed at your walking total. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Really glad you have got more meds. *Also I'm impressed at your walking total*. Keep on keeping on!


Whilst I'm asleep? Hoping that will decrease at night! 

Or did you mean during the day? M is for metres, not miles in this case sadly. 
My days of being able to walk 27-30 miles in a day with a full pack and still take extra kit from others are sadly long behind me. Currently cycling that is a seemingly long away challenge but it will hopefully happen before the end of 2015 again!


----------



## Ganymede (30 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Whilst I'm asleep? Hoping that will decrease at night!
> 
> Or did you mean during the day? M is for metres, not miles in this case sadly.
> My days of being able to walk 27-30 miles in a day with a full pack and still take extra kit from others are sadly long behind me. Currently cycling that is a seemingly long away challenge but it will hopefully happen before the end of 2015 again!


Oh no I meant your metres!!  Even that seems good as you weren't walking at all before! of course you must feel that you have a long way to go but I was just pleased that you were on your feet! I'm sure you will be both day-dreaming and night-dreaming of longer distances.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jan 2015)

Not been updated for a while , how are you getting on @SatNavSaysStraightOn , getting better i hope.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2015)

Progress is very slow.

I've taken a few more falls which haven't helped matters much. My oh has caught me twice in the last 4 days alone, which whilst useful does not do much for my confidence, but neither does falling. 
The latest fall was yesterday. Totally stupid. I was sitting on the edge of the bed rubbing/massaging my back after having just some one of my sitting up exercises (I can still only manage 12 mins 30 seconds at a time) when he brought up a tray with our evening meal on it. He knelt on the bed right next to me to place the tray down to the side where it would normally go, but this meant kneeling on the bed on the same side as the side I have lost all the strength from and I couldn't brace myself to stop myself falling off the bed as the mattress went down with his weight. There is just nothing there in the way of control in my leg or side and next thing I'm on the floor having landed on my bad side. It will take several days to settle down again fully after each fall. The problem is that it is so stupid that it reduces me to tears just because of how pathetic it is. My knees and shins are a network of multicoloured bruises and my 92 year old grandfather is more mobile than I am!

I'm still recording my physio walks on strava, just for motivation more than anything else. I have only failed to get out twice a day one which was on Saturday. I'm still measuring distance in hours per kilometre rather than kilometres per hour and living from one 2 hour alarm reminder to the next for the pain meds. Not ideal but it really is the only way I'm getting by at the moment.

I'm also now back to the 10-11 hours a day at home alone routine now my oh has returned to work, so back to continuing to live in my bed... I will happily trade places with anyone who wants to moan about going back to work after the hols... Any offers? Nah, didn't think so...

Oh and there is now a bird feeder attached to the roof window in my bedroom. The highlight of the day is watching the birds work out the angle to grab the sunflower seeds at! Visitors so far are blue tits, great tits, coal tits, robins, a female blackbird and a nuthatch. The roof is too steep for squirrels luckily.

I see my consultant again in a little over 2 weeks. I can't see that there will have been much more improvement and currently we are not even sure that we will be able to get me there without still needing a private ambulance with a stretcher. If I sound a little down, I guess it is because I am.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Progress is very slow.
> 
> I've taken a few more falls which haven't helped matters much. My oh has caught me twice in the last 4 days alone, which whilst useful does not do much for my confidence, but neither does falling.
> The latest fall was yesterday. Totally stupid. I was sitting on the edge of the bed rubbing/massaging my back after having just some one of my sitting up exercises (I can still only manage 12 mins 30 seconds at a time) when he brought up a tray with our evening meal on it. He knelt on the bed right next to me to place the tray down to the side where it would normally go, but this meant kneeling on the bed on the same side as the side I have lost all the strength from and I couldn't brace myself to stop myself falling off the bed as the mattress went down with his weight. There is just nothing there in the way of control in my leg or side and next thing I'm on the floor having landed on my bad side. It will take several days to settle down again fully after each fall. The problem is that it is so stupid that it reduces me to tears just because of how pathetic it is. My knees and shins are a network of multicoloured bruises and my 92 year old grandfather is more mobile than I am!
> ...


That bird feeder is a great idea! Sorry it's still so hard though. Did you try the Red Cross or anyone for extra help in the day? I am certain that you ought to be eligible for some NHS or council help, which is usually delivered via a local charity - my Dad for example is eligible for 3 hours of help but if he wants more he can pay for it.


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2015)

Oh dear, it's those little things that we all take for granted that seem to mock us when we are ill. Such a simple thing of balancing on a bed, till someone shifts the balance just by leaning against it. Do you have to do stomach exercises? Not that I'm clued up about this, but just wondering which sets of muscles you can keep from loosing their strength to help support the back ones.

I like the idea of the bird feeder by the window. I've just got boring sparrows at mine at the moment - but they need topping up.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Jan 2015)

[very gently @SNSSO]

The most inspiring people on CC ? SNSSO and Steve Abraham  !

Those suffering the most pain on CC ? Probably the same duo !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2015)

Just been reading the addicted to codeine thread and sitting there thinking, codeine, morphine, paracetamol, diazepam and pregabalin.... Hummmm and I'm still in a lot of pain, but luckily not too badly affected by constipation! Not sure the diazepam is helping much, but at least I am now 3 weeks post op and can use the heat therapy mat again and massage (gently) my preferred cream into the scar and wound area.
Just done another of the (forced) sitting exercises. 2nd one today excluding the 5 mins it takes my oh to get me changed, dressed and ready to do my walk in the morning. This one hurt a lot more than the first one this morning... Still must keep trying but I am not extending them at all, but too stubborn to drop them back to 10 minutes.



Ganymede said:


> Did you try the Red Cross or anyone for extra help in the day? I am certain that you ought to be eligible for some NHS or council help,


Sadly we don't seem to be eligible for anything either due to it not having been around long enough (only 2 months so far), not yet predicted to last more than another 9 months, my oh earning too much, or because I haven't worked since Feb 2011. 



summerdays said:


> Do you have to do stomach exercises?


 at the moment I am between physiotherapists. The guy who was coming out had left/changed jobs and I am waiting for the new person to contact me and make an appointment. Christmas and New Year get in the way and slow things down considerably. All I have is what I was told post op (3 weeks ago) walking twice a day and to work on sitting up in a hard supportive chair, several times a day. I would love to get a third walk in but the stairs scare me. Horrible but truthful. Come the 20th there may be a solution to that if I can s find somewhere comfortable enough to lie during the day in my landlady's house which we have for a month (along with her dog). But for the moment... Sitting up as in sit ups, I have been told are the worst thing I can do for my back (by pretty much everyone at the hospital from nursing staff, physio staff to my consultant). The biggest issue is that I simply can't brace myself with that leg at all. I'm not sure how to explain, but if you sit in your chair and lean forward as though to run your back, now lean 45 degrees to the right, that control from that moment on is gone. I can't do that movement. The moment it starts I'm on the floor because there is no ability to control those muscles - it is as if they don't exist at all, both in the backside/buttocks or the leg itself.

Time for something to eat I think....


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just been reading the addicted to codeine thread and sitting there thinking, codeine, morphine, paracetamol, diazepam and pregabalin.... Hummmm and I'm still in a lot of pain, but luckily not too badly affected by constipation! Not sure the diazepam is helping much, but at least I am now 3 weeks post op and can use the heat therapy mat again and massage (gently) my preferred cream into the scar and wound area.
> Just done another of the (forced) sitting exercises. 2nd one today excluding the 5 mins it takes my oh to get me changed, dressed and ready to do my walk in the morning. This one hurt a lot more than the first one this morning... Still must keep trying but I am not extending them at all, but too stubborn to drop them back to 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't thinking sit ups, I will my full set (well they are apparently there just not in fully maintained/toned etc), can't do sit ups. I meant something where you were leaving your back still but getting the tummy muscles to work, whilst lying down. More because I've told in the past I have weak stomach muscles so that it doesn't help my back to support me as much as it should.

I went out and topped up the fat balls but discovered that the base of the nut feeder (pottery), has a big crack running through the point of the retaining screw so I figure they will have to do with the few nuts there are there till I get my OH to glue it.

Are you able to use your camera and long lens to photograph the birds at the feeder or is that too difficult?

Does he leave you food by the bedside when he goes to work?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2015)

Somehow I don't think the angle is worth it!





The view from my position in bed! It does not get any sunshine at all and the window needs cleaning!


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2015)

I think you have a pretty good excuse not to clean it.... me ... I'm trying to sum up the enthusiasm to clean the bathroom ceiling (bit mouldy) and take down the baubles off the tree outside!


----------



## Katherine (5 Jan 2015)

Well done to you. 
It's hard being on your own when you're so stuck! 
You can come and do some cutting and sticking in year one (they're doing instructions for how to make a cup of hot chocolate, a lot of sticky tables to wipe too) and I'll go back to bed!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jan 2015)

Just catching up. *hugs*


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2015)

Yeah me too - hoping things are improving @SatNavSaysStraightOn ...??


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2015)




----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Somehow I don't think the angle is worth it!
> 
> View attachment 76071
> 
> ...


How about putting up a full length mirror angled such that you get a reflected view of the window, any bird activity, and any available sunlight?


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just been reading the addicted to codeine thread and sitting there thinking, codeine, morphine, paracetamol, diazepam and pregabalin.... Hummmm and I'm still in a lot of pain, but luckily not too badly affected by constipation! Not sure the diazepam is helping much, but at least I am now 3 weeks post op and can use the heat therapy mat again and massage (gently) my preferred cream into the scar and wound area.
> Just done another of the (forced) sitting exercises. 2nd one today excluding the 5 mins it takes my oh to get me changed, dressed and ready to do my walk in the morning. This one hurt a lot more than the first one this morning... Still must keep trying but I am not extending them at all, but too stubborn to drop them back to 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3477440, member: 9609"]how are you gettin on ?[/QUOTE]
Much the same. Some days are better than others, some nights are long and hard. 

Just accepted defeat and booked the private ambulance for next week to get me to the consultant's appointment a week today. I still can only sit up for very short periods of time (5-7 minutes at a time) and nowhere near long enough to actually get to hospital. I was hoping to have made more progress than that but there we go. 

We move into our landlady's house on Tuesday which may make life easier or harder, we are not yet sure on how that is going to work out. The main issue being where I can lie down during the day whilst dog sitting for their Irish wolf hound. Stuart is taking the morning off work to help deal with that one. The house is better suited to me being able to look after myself with there being a kitchen and bathroom on the ground floor, not to mention loads of space. It's called xyz Manor House for a reason! It will be good to have an open fire, aga and huge kitchen as well as plenty of space to walk around, assuming we can suss the bed situation! That's a job for those how can walk along at the weekend! On the bright side, we are getting a new kitchen out of it for our property which will assist us as well in the long run, but I am apprehensive about the chaos and timing because I can well see me needing tosleep in our home at night (next door) whilst Stuart dog sits... We shall see.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> How about putting up a full length mirror angled such that you get a reflected view of the window, any bird activity, and any available sunlight?


Err, one stunningly bad photo, the 2 bird feeders are top right though the 2nd one is not that visible. As you can see space is an issue and sadly there is no light that can be reflected from anywhere...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Err, one stunningly bad photo, the 2 bird feeders are top right though the 2nd one is not that visible. As you can see space is an issue and sadly there is no light that can be reflected from anywhere...
> 
> View attachment 76953


Oh ... Looks like best you could do is to set up a webcam or two to let you see what is going on outside?


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jan 2015)

@Andrew_Culture is yer man !


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Jan 2015)

It may not surprise you to know that I used to have a website that featured webcams that were pointing at my bird feeders


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jan 2015)

Thinking of you @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jan 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Thinking of you @SatNavSaysStraightOn


I second that! I know I haven't posted on this thread for a while, @SatNavSaysStraightOn , but I've been thinking of you also. I hope you're slowly getting better?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Jan 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn , how's the recuperation going? We haven't had any updates from you for a while.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jan 2015)

victor said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn , how's the recuperation going? We haven't had any updates from you for a while.


I see my consultant again tomorrow for the 6 week post op review. Sadly we have had to book the private ambulance again which gives an idea of my 'progress'.

I still can't sit up for longer than 5-10 minutes at a time, walking is very slow and only with crutches. Strava says I manage 400m but the GPS trace is all over the place and if you map it out it is in reality only 300m which takes me around 20-25 minutes to do. I'm still doing that twice a day every day.
I'm still falling periodically if I don't use the crutches in the house. I can't turn around at all without holding onto something but using the crutches in the house is really difficult and I don't have the confidence to manage stairs alone yet.

The good news is that the pins and needles only happen when I sit for too long or lie in a bad position. I have the first signs of some strength returning to the right leg but there is no way of knowing how much will return and at the moment it is looking like a very long road for recovery. That is part of the paralysis side of life. It's a fingers crossed. I'm also off the morphine during the day now and only taking coding and paracetamol plus the pregabalin during the day.

The bad news is that I am getting pain in both sides of the spine and sciatic nerves when sitting for more than 5 minutes or walking for 10 minutes (I try to ignore it on my walks, turning around when it starts to hurt rather than before.)

We will see what my consultant says tomorrow and tbh i if she recommends that I get the vertebrae fused I probably will simply because I think I will recovery better now than say in 10 years time and hopefully it will deal with the problems relating to sitting and standing for any length of time.

25 hours to wait!


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn's daily diet - Grit, Guts and Determination ! 

What an amazing tale this is all turning out to be ... let's hope it ends with "... so we got on our bikes and continued to cycle  round the world. Read about our adventures here ..."


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Good luck tomorrow, @SatNavSaysStraightOn - it really doesn't sound much fun and I hope the consultant comes up with a workable plan and some good news. It must be extremely frustrating after a life of being so active. I can only guess at how you must be feeling.
> 
> Mrs R has decided to go under the knife for her neck. She's got problems with C3-C5 and has the option of a titanium cage and fusing the vertebrae or having new artificial disks. She's not able to ride her bike or swim on her front. Given that she was a good competitive swimmer when younger, it's the latter that she finds the most frustrating. She's also experiencing pain in her arms and shoulders - although this is being kept at bay with a cocktail of pain killers and anti-inflammatory drugs. She's also getting fed-up with dropping things and smashing all our crockery. She's got an op provisionally booked for 14 Feb, so hopefully things will start to get better soon.
> 
> I do hope all works out well tomorrow


Wish her the best for me. I know exactly what it is like constantly dropping thing and breaking them. We eventually went over to plastic for a while after going through an entire 12 dinner service! I still routinely drop things but now have the added disability of not being able to pick them up! My left hand can tell I am holding something just not how well i am holding it...


----------



## Gains84 (21 Jan 2015)

Sorry to hear you are still struggling somewhat SNSSO, keep at it and with your determination youll pull through. Hope the consultant has some good options to help you out tomorrow - will continue to send good vibes your way!


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jan 2015)

For some reason I hadn't been getting alerts from this thread, so I missed rather a lot. I've just been catching up..
 it all sounded very fraught and 'orrible - definitely sounds like you should have been offered home help 
Good luck for tomorrow's consultation and hope things improve quickly


----------



## Roscoe (21 Jan 2015)

Good luck to you, sounds like you're having a tough time.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2015)

Have you moved house yet ?  - or is that today's activity ?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2015)

Good luck to you, Mrs. RM, and to anyone else experiencing such horrid problems!

The more I read about this, the more it convinces me to be extremely cautious in the current slippery conditions. I got away with multiple crashes on black ice in the past, but I don't bounce as well as I used to ...


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> but I don't bounce as well as I used to ...


 ... and it seems to hurt more


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> ... and it seems to hurt more


And I am a wimp!

I am not a good patient even when 'only' health and immobility are involved. Throw in lots of pain and surgery too ... I would not be coping anywhere near as well as SNSSO.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Have you moved house yet ?  - or is that today's activity ?


Trying it out today. Sofa is not as comfortable as my bed and still yet to find an acceptable position. I am going to have to stay sleeping in our house because their bedding set my asthma off instantly when I tried it last night, in both spare rooms. So life is a touch complicated and confusing!



ColinJ said:


> I would not be coping anywhere near as well as SNSSO.


I'm not really certain I am coping that well. I haven't put up much about it because I felt like all I was doing was moaning on about it but I can't see me on a bike this side of Easter at time moment sadly even a trike of some form. Mind you bike options appear limited tbh. I need to be able to try something out which I can't do because I can't travel anywhere. I have been considering adult stabilisers which could be fitted to my mtb but we will have to see. That would at least allow me to get out along the disused railway that starts outside my home which was my rehab last time round. 5 minutes out and 5 back would at least be a starting point but we will see what the consultant days tomorrow. If no 2nd op then I will look into them more closely. If I need a 2nd op then I guess it wait a while longer and the money may as well stay in the bank.


----------



## Katherine (21 Jan 2015)

Good luck tomorrow. Well done for getting off the daytime morphine. 
Ask the consultant to put in writing that you need some help at home and some adaptions in the way of handles around the house or a frame on wheels to allow you to move around safely.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2015)

That's similar to what my thinking was when I got my trike, I knew I could get back 75% of the cost by reselling it and the electric kit could go onto the MTB for trailer dragging purposes. Snag is I'm now starting to like the thing as it is


----------



## Saluki (21 Jan 2015)

Good luck tomorrow. I echo what @Katherine about getting the consultant to write something about needing assistance.

Would moving your bedding to your housesitting place help at all, if your landlady's bedding flares your asthma up?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> Good luck tomorrow. I echo what @Katherine about getting the consultant to write something about needing assistance.
> 
> Would moving your bedding to your housesitting place help at all, if your landlady's bedding flares your asthma up?


I think the mattress is some of the problem as well not to mention it not being nowhere near as firm as the one on our bed. We are already talking about taking the supporting stiffening slats off our sofa to put into hers for me because I can not get comfortable at all on this sofa today. I might even suggest the plywood we had tucked away behind the stairs as a temporary solution. There is this dip and so far it had 2 pillows in it and I'm still not comfortable 


Katherine said:


> r a frame on wheels to allow you to move around safely


It may not help that much because upstairs at home there is simply not enough space tbh use one. On the bright side the lack of space means that I do have 2 walls to hold onto and only tend to fall when I try either picking something up off the floor, reaching for my feet, or turning around without really thinking about it. The last one is the hard one and the one that is still getting me. Over in my landlady's place it is different and I'm still working it out...



raleighnut said:


> That's similar to what my thinking was when I got my trike, I knew I could get back 75% of the cost by reselling it and the electric kit could go onto the MTB for trailer dragging purposes. Snag is I'm now starting to like the thing as it is


 I've nothing against the trike recumbent concept except the £££ at the moment it is just trying one out that is the issue. I have found out through @mickle that they can be hired out just north of Wrexham, but I am not yet in a fit state to travel that far, so if I am to use cycling as part of my rehab, it seems that adult stabilisers (the proper ones) might be the best way to go for the old railway track.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've nothing against the trike recumbent concept except the £££ at the moment it is just trying one out that is the issue.


Wouldn't getting on and off it be a big problem, given your various physical problems?


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2015)

Mine is not a recumbent its an upright with a stepthru frame


Its a 24" wheel model that has been modded to take a 26" electric wheel kit and the mudguards and basket left off. Handlebars have been changed to 'North Road' bars and the seat changed for a Brooks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Wouldn't getting on and off it be a big problem, given your various physical problems?


You can get a recumbent trike that are not as low to the ground as others and I'm guessing it won't be any worse than getting up off the floor or sofa but given how much they cost, they are probably out of the question for the time being. Hence considering the adult stabilisers on the mtb because it has quite a low crossbar, though clearly not as easy as a step through frame. We will have to see...


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2015)

I imagine that as others have said that putting stabilisers on your bike will namely it difficult to get on and off especially as you won't be able to lean the bike either. A recumbent would have a couple of advantages hopefully a shorter reach, and supported back position? Depending on the style, and being lower to get on.

For now maybe think about which sort of vaguely upright position is the most comfortable/(least uncomfortable) as that might determine which bikes to investigate further.

I think though that you are showing progress either real or in determination (which I'm pretty certain you are), that you have reduced your meds slightly. Ignoring the land lady's beds how is your health generally at the moment as you aren't able to get as much exercise, has it made the asthma or other conditions worse?


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn good luck with the consultant, lets hope he can come up with a plan to get your recovery moving along.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2015)

Best of luck with the appointment tomorrow. I hope you can get positive news out of it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jan 2015)

Oh I have put loads of weight on as expected. Working slowly on cutting back on food but I was or previously on 3,500 calories a day and losing weight from the mileage I was doing. I'm down to around 1,900 mark now but still putting on about half a pound a week. It's hard to cut much more out but without losing some of the essential vitamins I need from the food, 500 comes from drinks during the day but they contain easily absorbable vitamins and minerals which I need to keep my bone density high, so it is a no win situation. 

Sadly my asthma is now starting to give problems from a lack of fitness, being overweight and a dust issue that I cant really Nash my husband too much about but I don't think it has occurred to him that window sills, lampshades and the top of the bedboard are places that need hovering and that is something I really can't do. There are some things I do behind his back when I can reach them with a wet cloth but I'm rather restricted to say the least! I have suggested we get a cleaner in for a while but he didn't want to.


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2015)

Back to the bed issue. When I did mine in way back when, the surgeon advised me that having a solid firm base is the key part and not the mattress. Best is something like a platform divan, futon or mattress on floor, although latter not practical with a bad back

Hope the appointment goes well and definitely agree with talking with the surgeon about getting help from occupational therapy, privately or nhs


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have suggested we get a cleaner in for a while but he didn't want to.


Maybe you could give him an "Emma's Guide to Dusting" by him doing what you deem is needed and you write it down for him as a reminder ! 

I do appreciate how hard all this is for him too and he needs a bit of a life as well, so we'll not be (too) hard on him !


----------



## Katherine (21 Jan 2015)

I think you need to avoid all falls if possible to prevent set backs and pain etc. 

Suggest a one off big clean by a company that will send a couple of cleaners together to go through and do the stuff you can't do. 

Suggest one of those grabbers for picking things up and reaching stuff, I think they're called helping hands. 

Suggest that a physio or occupational therapist could teach you how to turn around safely. 

Apologies if you've tried those things!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Back to the bed issue. When I did mine in way back when, the surgeon advised me that having a solid firm base is the key part and not the mattress. Best is something like a platform divan, futon or mattress on floor, although latter not practical with a bad back


Our bed in our home is firm, very firm because we are both used to sleeping on crash mats from years and years of camping, so I will stay sleeping in our home at night. Daytime is more of a problem and I may well resort to taking on of the inflatable mats over tomorrow and moving a few small table out of the way to rig up the same solution we have been using downstairs for me to watch TV in the evening. It's not as comfortable as the bedroom solution but much better than her sofa! One to work on.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> I think you need to avoid all falls if possible to prevent set backs and pain etc.
> 
> Suggest a one off big clean by a company that will send a couple of cleaners together to go through and do the stuff you can't do.
> 
> ...




The cleaners could be an option after the new kitchen goes in.. That starts in 2 weeks time.
The grabber is something I have considered.
Falls are err well an issue: the problem is that the leg can hold me for x many steps and then give way on x+1. Sadly I have not yet worked out what x is and I suspect it is variable! Seriously though it just gives way of its own accord and there is nothing there for me to stop it doing it, it's hard to explain but I was balance on the leg holding my weight through the bone structure but if I go slightly off to the right there is physically nothing I can do to stop me falling, there is no muscle control available to me in that situation despite me being able to move the leg to walk. The problem is that the slight paralysis down the left side that I have had for 20 odd years also complicated matters. I'm working on it!


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2015)

Where practical, can you use a walking frame if you need to go more than a couple of paces? Again discuss with the physio/OT/surgeon


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> it's hard to explain but I was balance on the leg holding my weight through the bone structure but if I go slightly off to the right there is physically nothing I can do to stop me falling, there is no muscle control available to me in that situation despite me being able to move the leg to walk.


That makes sense to me, the pilates teacher is often trying to get us to support ourselves using muscles rather than just weight through the bones. I'm very bad at that bit!


----------



## gavgav (21 Jan 2015)

All the best @SatNavSaysStraightOn .


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3490515, member: 9609"]I would guess there is a muscle group somewhere not firing up properly, possibly due to nerve impingement / damage.

I changed my Pilates teacher last year to one who is also a physiotherapist, and at great expense I done many one on one sessions with her in a bid to try and resolve some of the longer standing issues that I have from my spinal injury 6 years ago. She identified something possibly similar with myself (that I was not aware of) If I stand feet hip width apart, she can push me from one side and I can resist, but from the other side I can offer no resistance whatsoever, she reckons this is all down to my Gluteous medious not working. And this in turn is apparently causing my hamstring to be over tight which in turn is pulling my spine out of shape which may be causing some sort of vicious circle.

Weirdly she has some muscle activation techniques (MAT) that can get the muscle to fire up for a little while, (half hour) and when its fired up after the MAT I can resist equally in the sideways push test, it also transforms my ability to do certain pilates exercises - all a little bizarre, pity is there is no explanation to why it won't stay fired up.[/QUOTE]
Weirdly one of my friends was told at a sports massage that one of her gluts wasn't firing up last week, I'd never heard that before.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jan 2015)

Well, I'm just back. Hurting like hell right now but there is good news and bad news. Mostly good mind you 

There is next to nothing left of the disk itself and the gristly noise I can hear when I move around is vertebrae on vertebrae, however a new MRI showed no fragments had been missed during the op, so I don't need another op from that point of view. She doesn't want to do the fusing of the vertebrae and would only do a full disk replacement further down the line if other measures and time don't settle things down.

She is still concerned about the amount of pain meds I'm on especially the pregabalin given the issue I'm still having with the calf muscle cramping up and lack of strength and control in the left leg, plus the inability to take my weight onto the right leg when standing on tip toe (I can't stay on tip toe and my calf muscle cramps up badly).

So if she can get me on to the list for next week as a day case she will do an epidural with steroid injection into the base of the spine to assist with pain relief and then review in 6 weeks.

I'm tocarry on with the physio exercises I am doing and try to walk as much as possible, so I may try to get a 3rd daily walk in if I feel up to it. She was also keen for me to get cycling again so I may consider getting a cheap turbo trainer to rig up my mountain bike to (lower cross bar and gears) or alternatively something like @raleighnut put up as a temporary measure until I can sit for longer periods to establish if I need a trike long term or recumbent trike... We will see.

I will find out in the next few days if she is able to get me in next week (technically her list is full but she said she would try to get me in...)


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2015)

Yikes - I'm amazed that having no disk is an option!

Still, overall you sound pleased with developments and that is good news.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - I'm amazed that having no disk is an option!
> 
> Still, overall you sound pleased with developments and that is good news.


Cautious is probably a better word. It does seem that next to no disk is an option. It wasn't in my view but hence why I specifically asked about disk replacement. My sister in-law had had 2 partial disk replacements done from the back, but apparently full disk replacements which is what I would need are done from the front and are considered major surgery and hence only done if absolutely necessary.  not sure where that leaves me long term but if the day case thingy gets me over the worst of the pain and I can start exercising again I should see some more improvement but there is probably long term/permanent loss of use the right leg. How much remains to be seen and only time will tell now.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jan 2015)

Surely if you have two vertebrae grinding together that can't be good?


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - I'm amazed that having no disk is an option!
> 
> Still, overall you sound pleased with developments and that is good news.


I believe there is still fluid between the two vertebrae providing some level of lubrication as in any joint space. I had a lumbar discectomy 20 odd years ago and I've not had back issues since, well until recently but I believe that's an SIJ issue rather than lumbar spine

Glad to hear some positive came out of the appointment and hopefully the epidural can be done next week


----------



## Scoosh (22 Jan 2015)

Sounds more  than .


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2015)

Amazing things, bodies! Even the battered ones that many of us have ...


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2015)

Well done, good to hear that and fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## Saluki (22 Jan 2015)

Good to hear that your specialist is positive and keen to get you cycling somehow in the not too distant future. You might well find that an epidural and steroids will be really good for you. I had an epidural in my back for a while, after I broke it, for steroid treatment (and painkillers) and it was very successful for me.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2015)

Good luck with the steroid injections, like colin I'm amazed that no disc is an option, it sounds more good news than bad, reducing the pain meds sounds good.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jan 2015)

Ive had three epidural steroid injections in the past, all successful in pain relief, i hope yours are the same. as others have said your specialist sounds positive.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jan 2015)

roadrash said:


> Ive had three epidural steroid injections in the past, all successful in pain relief, i hope yours are the same. as others have said your specialist sounds positive.


I'm hoping so. The steroid injections I have had in the past (one for my wrist and one for my Morton's nueroma) were not successful. In fact the last one actually made my situation worse for several weeks until the pain settled down, so I am a little cautious of them tbh. But given I am now officially steroid insufficient and don't produce enough naturally and have to take them 3 times a day, it could well be what my body now need. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Jan 2015)

How's it going in the last week, @SatNavSaysStraightOn ? No bad side-effects from the steroids?  Perhaps you should give Lance Armstrong a call: rumour has it he's a bit of a self-taught expert in these things.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

victor said:


> How's it going in the last week, @SatNavSaysStraightOn ? No bad side-effects from the steroids?  Perhaps you should give Lance Armstrong a call: rumour has it he's a bit of a self-taught expert in these things.


 

It's been delayed until next Wednesday. 
But my walking had been coming on nicely. Managed 2 * 30 minutes walks yesterday, though admittedly one was in a hail storm that left the place whiter than all of the day's attempts at snowing had! Today could be called off those unless the 1cm of snow we have had overnight melts a touch more. Crutches and snow are interesting and I need to take a lot of weight on the crutches to be able to walk!


----------



## arch684 (30 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's been delayed until next Wednesday.
> But my walking had been coming on nicely. Managed 2 * 30 minutes walks yesterday, though admittedly one was in a hail storm that left the place whiter than all of the day's attempts at snowing had! Today could be called off those unless the 1cm of snow we have had overnight melts a touch more. Crutches and snow are interesting and I need to take a lot of weight on the crutches to be able to walk!


Years ago i had a serious injury to my knee and had to use crutches.I was in the house alone one day when there was a knock on the door (we lived in an upstair flat) went to the top of the stair and shouted the door is open just come in.No reply then another knock.tried to go down to open the door and the wing nuts on the crutches caught on the carpet and i fell down the stair.Burst the stitches and broke my wrist. And guess who was at the door fecking jehova witnesses


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

arch684 said:


> Years ago i had a serious injury to my knee and had to use crutches.I was in the house alone one day when there was a knock on the door (we lived in an upstair flat) went to the top of the stair and shouted the door is open just come in.No reply then another knock.tried to go down to open the door and the wing nuts on the crutches caught on the carpet and i fell down the stair.Burst the stitches and broke my wrist. And guess who was at the door fecking jehova witnesses


Ouch. We left a note on the door that said ring this number to deal with that situation. Now the couriers and postie just open the door, leave whatever and close it again afterwards!


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2015)

I've been noticing the walks seem to be getting a little longer! Well done I'm assuming that it is getting a little easier to do the first part of the walk and that you are aiming for the same sort of pain level by the end of the walk as your older shorter walks?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've been noticing the walks seem to be getting a little longer! Well done I'm assuming that it is getting a little easier to do the first part of the walk and that you are aiming for the same sort of pain level by the end of the walk as your older shorter walks?


I'm working on time. Strava isn't recording all of my moving time because I am too slow on my return leg in places. I am finding that I can walk for a certain length of time before the pain kicks in, which hits at about 15 minutes out, then I turn around and head home. 

It's not really the correct way to do it but I am very fed up with seeing the same scenery and there are basically only 6 route that can be done from my home and 4 of them I can't do on crutches because they are either too narrow, too muddy or too steep for me so I only have 2 routes I can do and 1 of those is a road. The only real reason the distance is increasing is because I am able to walk a little bit faster.

Not sure about today though, I will see what grip I have with the crutches. We have had a bit of snow overnight and the past could be slippery... I shall try in an hour or so and if it is bad, head back.


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2015)

If it's slippy out would it not be worth delaying the walk to slightly later in the day? I know you probably want to get out and get on with it, but .... I don't want you taking any extra tumbles!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> If it's slippy out would it not be worth delaying the walk to slightly later in the day? I know you probably want to get out and get on with it, but .... I don't want you taking any extra tumbles!


Already had today's tumble!

I know where you are coming from but if I leave the walk to late I don't get enough time to recover from it and rest up before an afternoon walk and they is also a dog to take into account... He's been put this morning with my husband so I can easily bale on this morning walk, but the afternoon/dusk walk is less flexible in its time frame because of his needs.


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2015)

Well take it easy and think about which route will be best underfoot/crutch!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Well take it easy and think about which route will be best underfoot/crutch!


Probably the hardcore railway rather than the road route! No-one drives over the converted railway line...


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2015)

Laps of the fountain ?  Timed, of course, followed by a nice big graph of speed/ distance/ pain/ pleasure !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Laps of the fountain ?  Timed, of course, followed by a nice big graph of speed/ distance/ pain/ pleasure !


Ironically I'm not long back from our walk and the fountain is the only area left with snow! All the other paths are clear of both snow and ice..


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jan 2015)

My thoughts are often with you @SatNavSaysStraightOn 
I hope you continue with some improvements

As you may have seen on other threads my wife is in hospital and may well have reduced mobility
The exact outcome we don't really know yet but I hope she will be able to walk after a fashion

I have great admiration for your attitude and that you can keep posting here

Bob


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Laps of the fountain ?  Timed, of course, followed by a nice big graph of speed/ distance/ pain/ pleasure !


He'll be asking you to create a Strava segment of the fountain next!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> My thoughts are often with you @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> I hope you continue with some improvements
> 
> As you may have seen on other threads my wife is in hospital and may well have reduced mobility
> ...


It hasn't been easy. I can tell you. Neither is the physio and rehab, but I am determine to get mobile again even if I still can't get myself dressed. 
I'm not certain I will walk again without crutches at least not any time soon but I shall keep trying. It is all I can do. I have lost about ⅓ of the use of my leg or more positively regained about half of what I had lost in that leg. I still have the 1/10 loss of my left side to contend with but I'm used to that, so it doesn't affect me as much. It is the pain that is the biggest issue and controlling the right leg. Just getting it to do what I want is so tiring!



Stonechat said:


> He'll be asking you to create a Strava segment of the fountain next!


It's inside my privacy zone  and strava does not detect when I cycle around it unless I do quite a wide circuit (in the past that was).

Please pass my best wishes to her and my thought are with you both.


----------



## Saluki (30 Jan 2015)

Stonechat said:


> He'll be asking you to create a Strava segment of the fountain next!


What an excellent idea.


----------



## Katherine (4 Feb 2015)

How are you after today?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Feb 2015)

Currently rather sore tbh. Taken extra codeine and paracetamol. The valium I was given is still working: apparently I should sleep well tonight - that really will be a first!

One of the 4 injection sites is still very sore, that being the worst side at L5-S1.

Next appointment in 6 weeks time. Needles to say there is concern about me still not being able to sit up, which right now is still the case. Standing this evening was also rather sore as well.

We shall see what the next few words bring but I am not holding out much hope. I think it is more a case of having covered all their bases before they consider either during the vertebrae or releasing the entire disk tbh. She again mentioned that there are other s options available to deal with the pain. But we will have to wait now and see what happens.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Feb 2015)

,  and  for you tonight, young lady ! 

Sleep well !


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2015)

before i was offered surgery, i was given the option of one of these,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinal_cord_stimulator
i know two people that have these implants , one says its the best thing ever , the other says it does nothing .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Feb 2015)

roadrash said:


> before i was offered surgery, i was given the option of one of these,
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinal_cord_stimulator
> i know two people that have these implants , one says its the best thing ever , the other says it does nothing .


Interesting to read but I suspect I would not be a candidate for it because I have to have an mri and bone scan every 2 years to monitor another 2 chronic medical conditions (pituitary adenoma and bone density due to adrenal insufficiency) but it is good to know about it, thank you.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Feb 2015)

Did you get enough sleep this time, @SatNavSaysStraightOn ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2015)

victor said:


> Did you get enough sleep this time, @SatNavSaysStraightOn ?


Just a day case, so I was admitted at 11am with no food or water since 8 am and taken down to theatre a 5:30pm. I slept well once I got home until the <> car alarm decided to be faulty at 3 am this morning and repeatedly went off from then until roughly 5am. Sadly getting downstairs to deal with it is not something I can do and my oh sleeping in another house at the moment failed to hear it at all!

Now more sore than before, but I was warned that I would be for a couple of days.

Thanks

SNSSO


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2015)

Oh dear, you should have rung your OH to wake him to deal with it

Sometimes I wish I had my OH's ability to sleep through things, even the occasional kick


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Oh dear, you should have rung your OH to wake him to deal with it
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had my OH's ability to sleep through things, even the occasional kick


The previous night was the printer belong at irregular intervals of 1-5 minutes constantly! The problem is I suspect he would sleep through me ringing him as well!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Feb 2015)

How are you going, @SatNavSaysStraightOn ? The plans for recumbent trike are proceeding well?  I guess you just have to wait for it now, correct?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2015)

victor said:


> How are you going, @SatNavSaysStraightOn ? The plans for recumbent trike are proceeding well?  I guess you just have to wait for it now, correct?


I'm still waiting for the effects of the steroid injections to stop hurting tbh. Thursday was horrendous, Friday I'd rather not remember. Maybe today will be less uncomfortable but so far it is not showing any signs of being that way.

I had another long chat with Kevin at dTek yesterday and the plans are now final. I'm just waiting for him to ask me for money! Which he hasn't yet ... But he knows I'm anxious to get it and serious (grim reading at least one of the threads on here)... Cash is waiting for him! There are a few parts I need to provide from here. The track off my road bike is the only rack that can be adapted, the others including 2 not fitted to bikes have the wrong arm types . And then there is of course the rear wheel and the chains I have spare lurking around... Plus a few bits that need to be bought direct from SJS Cycles to modify the new bike so I don't have to take more parts off my expedition bike. I want to be able to just put the rear wheel back on and not worry about gear changers missing and the like, so a few new Rohloff parts are needed. Kevin will let me know when he needs those and I'll get them sent directly to him. Fingers crossed!

Back worse the pain is just as bad, but I have now made it to the mile on my morning wanders which takes 45 minutes. Really I should only be doing half that but I'm a really stubborn bugger and rather than walking out and back and only hurting as I arrive home, I walk out until I start to hurt then turn around and come home! I know but I need it! And the dog appreciates the walks as well! I can only manage that once a day, the afternoon physio is much shorter! 

I have another consultants appointment for the 20th March, we will see what she says then.

But the right leg has improved way beyond anything I had ever dared hope for , but it still has a good way to go before it is normal again and I still need to get off the really high does of nerve suppressants that I'm taking to make the leg feel even vaguely normal down the nerve all the way to the foot.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Feb 2015)

Big hugs


----------



## Ganymede (7 Feb 2015)

You're being so brave. I bet you'll say no I'm not but you really are.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2015)

Ganymede said:


> You're being so brave. I bet you'll say no I'm not but you really are.


It would be nice to be able to put my own underwear on, trousers on, shoes on, or even shower myself again... maybe by the summer.... fingers crossed. It woudl also be rather nice not to be routinely falling over and to be able to sit down. 

Hugs gratefully accepted but not too tightly please, this morning's painkillers have yet to reach home!


----------



## Ganymede (7 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It would be nice to be able to put my own underwear on, trousers on, shoes on, or even shower myself again... maybe by the summer.... fingers crossed. It woudl also be rather nice not to be routinely falling over and to be able to sit down.
> 
> Hugs gratefully accepted but not too tightly please, this morning's painkillers have yet to reach home!


((very light hug))!!


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2015)

Ganymede said:


> ((very light hug))!!


I misread that the first time as very Tight hug!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3522007, member: 9609"]That was the last thing to come back to me, apparently 40% more pressure on the discs in a sitting position to standing. I was given a loan of a saddle stool and it made a remarkable difference, apparently they put less pressure on the spine, I was able to sit at the table for a whole 10 minutes, long enough to eat my dinner, it made a change from eating on the floor like a dog. Even when I was nearly better and able to go for a pain free walk along the beach, I would need to make some of the journey lying in the back of the estate car. In fact I would say it was well over a year before I could properly use a chair, (even though at that stage I was cycling 30+miles and doing a bit of hill walking.[/QUOTE]
that stool looks interesting, thank you. no-one has mentioned even anything like it... I shall have to have a dig and see what I can find out about it - thank you. standing is at 10-15 mins before pain starts, though the codeine, paracetamol and pregabalin (still very high doses but...), but only with crutches. as for the car - best left undescribed, Sunday's attempt was a disaster. hoping the recumbent trike will at least allow me a touch further than I can currently walk - I am so fed up with seeing the same scenery all the time!

I can lie in a semi upright position for most of the day, if I haven't done anything to upset my back.... knees have to be raised though above the hips to rotate the pelvis round and put a curve into the spine and lying down is the same, 2 pillows under the knees and I use an electronic heat mat that has a temperature setting and a 3 hour sequence of pulsing the heat warmer and cooler to keep the muscles relaxed - that works miracles especially at night, plus the morphine as well.

I can't help but wonder if some of the issues (pain wise) are related to having no disc at all now (except for the remnants of the outside of it from what I understand from the MRI and the consultant's information.

But like I said I have to be positive - I have regained far more use and feeling of my right leg that I had dared hope for and that can only be a good thing. Just glad in this instance I did not wait for the NHS to get their act together otherwise the outcome may not have been so positive. By the time my consultant had operated, we still hadn't even heard from the local hospital with an MRI appointment, let alone had the MRI done!


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2015)

Unfortunately, plenty of the pain may still be due to the actual operation, lots of muscle cut through to get to the spine, plus all the digging around near nerves etc

Did you get to discuss pain management with the anaestheticst who presumably did the epidural?


----------



## Saluki (7 Feb 2015)

Saddle stools are brilliant. I used one daily for work when I had my dog grooming salon. Hairdressing suppliers are a good place to start. Ebay is cheaper though, you can often find them second hand. I paid about £45 for mine but it was back in 2005 or so. In fact, I think that I sold it for more than I paid for it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Unfortunately, plenty of the pain may still be due to the actual operation, lots of muscle cut through to get to the spine, plus all the digging around near nerves etc
> 
> Did you get to discuss pain management with the anaestheticst who presumably did the epidural?



nope - on this occasion there was no pre-op assessment, because they didn't consider it necessary so close to the previous op, and I have to pick up some of the bills relating to seeing the anaesthetist.. to date, there has been no physio either other than 3 sessions (NHS) prior to the 1st op which were not suitable for what my problem was as it turned out! I know some of the issues are related to inflammation and my inability to take NSAID's but I'm +8 weeks post op now and some of those issues should have started to ease! I also get worse through the day, not better which I don't understand. My understanding was that mornings should be worse with this kind of injury. Perhaps I am just over doing it with my physio walks and being too active. walking is getting easier than it was though. 

My main issue now is that talking with my GP is difficult. they are being awkward in coming out to see me, and telephone appointments take some getting to say the least. And tbh they give me such a hard time that unless I really need another bottle of morphine out of them I have not got the enthusiasm or energy to fight with them. I know it sounds bad, but 3 months of fighting it out with them and they have won when it comes to the minor things! 

If I can find the energy next week I will make a telephone appointment to talk to my GP about NHS physio and getting them out to me again.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3522007, member: 9609"]I was given a loan of a saddle stool and it made a remarkable difference, apparently they put less pressure on the spine, I was able to sit at the table for a whole 10 minutes, long enough to eat my dinner,[/QUOTE]



Saluki said:


> Saddle stools are brilliant. I used one daily for work when I had my dog grooming salon. Hairdressing suppliers are a good place to start. Ebay is cheaper though, you can often find them second hand. I paid about £45 for mine but it was back in 2005 or so. In fact, I think that I sold it for more than I paid for it.



I've just ordered one... fingers crossed it helps.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3522098, member: 9609"]I think I also bought from a hairdressers supply, paid £30 ish 2008. Much better than a traditional chair if you are at desk and need to move about a lot, apparently it makes you bend and twist at he hip rather than the lower spine. 

don't get too excited, they won't work for everyone, but it did make a little diff for me, at the time 2min max on a proper chair, extended to 10 on a saddle stool. It certainly wasnt a cure.[/QUOTE]
being able to sit down even for a few minutes longer would be nice. currently all my meals are eaten lying down and that is causing me breathing issues. It can always go back if there is no obvious difference. fingers crossed... 

I's also finding when I am walking that I have to rotate my periodically to relieve the stress on my back, so I guess my posture must be really bad, or my body has slipped into something that is more comfortable than a walking posture is? sounds like I need to muster some energy to talk to my GP about physio to look at my posture really! that can be next week's task... GP is closed until Monday now and you can't make telephone appointments over the web booking system sadly!


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2015)

Can the consultant not refer you to a pain specialist on bupa? Certainly worth asking


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Can the consultant not refer you to a pain specialist on bupa? Certainly worth asking


I will ask her next time I see her. She has already hinted that she can do more for the pain but wants to give it 6 weeks from the steroid injections. I have the next appointment through, so will jot it down as a question to ask her then. thank you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

Well I've worked out why my back is so very sore at the moment. 2 of the injection sites have bruised and hurt like no-ones business. Oww....  which also means it will take at lest another 7 - 10 days to ease going by my current bruising on my arms...

I've had to cut back on the amount of walking in doing and also have had to increase my pain meds again. Yet to find a good combination though so rather gruppy and prone to tears at the moment and sadly too sore for my husband to hug me better.

I might be hitting some chocolate soon despite my diet!


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2015)

I thought chocolate was a major part of the cure for ........ errr . well......... anything really 

I think this is the point where i shout HURRAY for fentanyl patches, took some getting used to , but i wouldnt like to be without them now.
hope you feel well soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

The first round of chocolate has been applied, sorry eaten...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

Now onto the custard... Which I managed to burn.

Given up and taken the morphine again. Don't like taking it during the day but needing it right now


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well I've worked out why my back is so very sore at the moment. 2 of the injection sites have bruised and hurt like no-ones business. Oww....  which also means it will take at lest another 7 - 10 days to ease going by my current bruising on my arms...
> 
> I've had to cut back on the amount of walking in doing and also have had to increase my pain meds again. Yet to find a good combination though so rather gruppy and prone to tears at the moment and sadly too sore for my husband to hug me better.
> 
> I might be hitting some chocolate soon despite my diet!



Have a, very gentle, virtual hug from meand a


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Feb 2015)

How are you going, @SatNavSaysStraightOn ?  Is your walking range increasing? And more importantly, what news on the recumbent trike?


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

I must admit I'm intrigued to know if you have a delivery date yet?

Hopefully you have had a good nights sleep?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

Most things are stationary.
I've not seen any progress for well over about a month really.

Walking range has dropped, I was overdoing it. So I've cut it back to 30 mins walking in the morning and 20-25 in the afternoon. Distance is less because it was hurting too much to astride out that far and quickly... 
Pain is much the same, sleep comes from exhaustion every 3-4 nights.
Still can't dress myself (lower half), reach my feet, put socks on... Shoes are laced so I can slide my feet into them.
I can only sit down for 2-3 minutes at a time and so on.
Obviously can't carry anything unless it is small and for in a pocket.
Walking around the house is interesting. My balance seems to be getting worse not better and I don't know why.

I took a bad fall during the week sadly, would have been a 999 call if my husband had not literally just come home and I could hear our car outside (it has a very distinctive noise).
I'm still trying to get physio. This being the latest...

The recumbent trike: I've heard nothing more yet so I'm hoping having finalised the build last week that it is now on order. I did ask Kevin if he wanted a deposit or even payment but haven't heard anything. I'm guessing if he wanted money he would have said so... So it's just a case of waiting for it to happen now. Lead time on parts was 10 working days to him, then he needed to do some work and I guess hell let me know when he wants the parts I have sent to him and when I need to get the other parts (some Rohloff specific ones) ordered and despatched to him. I wait but I'm expecting another week at least before I need to do anything... I anticipate being back in our house before it arrives.

So overall, not much happening and not much happening I think sums it up really!


----------



## Sara_H (14 Feb 2015)

Sorry to hear you're a bit stuck at the minute. 
I remember when I was ill being incredibly frustrated that I wasn't recovering quickly enough.
Still, your trike is under way, which is absolutely fab!
Gentle virtual hugs to you


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Sorry to hear you're a bit stuck at the minute.
> I remember when I was ill being incredibly frustrated that I wasn't recovering quickly enough.
> Still, your trike is under way, which is absolutely fab!
> Gentle virtual hugs to you


Tbh I'm scared that this is as good as I'm going to get. The paralysis hasn't improved/changed of recent (+4 weeks) and you don't need a medical degree to know the longer it doesn't improve the less likely it is going to be to improve  I don't improve or get worse during the course of the day either, so it's pretty much static. I know I have regained far more use of my right leg than I had dated hoped for, bit it is still scary knowing that no progress now seems to bring made. 

My next consultant's appointment is 20th March. It's going to be a long wait.


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2015)

I know it's not ideal but is there a possibility of intense in-patient rehab for a few weeks, either on tne NHS or bupa

Can you pull the consultant pint,ent forwards (are you still seeing her privately? If so, given the epidural doesn't appear to have helped, I can't see she wou,d object. Talk to the secretary


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Tbh I'm scared that this is as good as I'm going to get. The paralysis hasn't improved/changed of recent (+4 weeks) and you don't need a medical degree to know the longer it doesn't improve the less likely it is going to be to improve  I don't improve or get worse during the course of the day either, so it's pretty much static. I know I have regained far more use of my right leg than I had dated hoped for, bit it is still scary knowing that no progress now seems to bring made.
> 
> My next consultant's appointment is 20th March. It's going to be a long wait.



Your realism - and stoicism - is to be admired and will serve you well in the long term.

Unhappily, I agree that the longer things don't improve, the less likely they will.

However, my endearing mother was left almost unable to walk after an operation.

She improved a bit early on, plateaued, but has recently made noticeable progress towards improved mobility - about six months after the op.

For what it's worth, the consultant reckons the final picture won't emerge until a year has elapsed.

Fine for him to say, but the old stick is in her 80s so she hasn't got so many years to play with.


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2015)

+1 for intensive rehab with a physio and an occupational therapist. An OT should find, and teach you, how to do stuff safely and independently.
The question is when, as there might still be some more healing to do.
Meanwhile, both physio and OT would be helpful. Physio to keep muscles toned that you can't do on your own and OT for safety and independence.
Good luck with your phone calls! 
You're allowed to be scared but you're not allowed to give up. 
Only 3 more days till pancake day!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2015)

Pancake day is being delayed..... we are in our landlady's home and her aga will not get hot enough to make decent pancakes (decent anything actually) - we have tried. so we are delaying it a week until our new kitchen is up and running... Her cleaner doesn't think it has ever been serviced and I think she is right - even on max you can't get it up to the black line which is 180C and getting it to red is impossible. I grew up with an aga and also a woodburning aga and they both worked much better than this one does. We will christen the new kitchen and cooker next week. It's not yet plumbed in and lemons will be cheaper again then!

Physio and OT are a problem, as is everything for anyone it seems because I can't get to them and they don't seem to want to come to me... so I just continue to lie around in bed... I have considered the  but my OH has been accused of  me up in the past (I had come off my mountain bike on a mtb skills course several days earlier and he had not even been on the course with me!), so I am reserving that option () for falls where I can't stop myself falling! it seems the best approach!


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Pancake day is being delayed..... we are in our landlady's home and her aga will not get hot enough to make decent pancakes (decent anything actually) - we have tried. so we are delaying it a week until our new kitchen is up and running... Her cleaner doesn't think it has ever been serviced and I think she is right - even on max you can't get it up to the black line which is 180C and getting it to red is impossible. I grew up with an aga and also a woodburning aga and they both worked much better than this one does. We will christen the new kitchen and cooker next week. It's not yet plumbed in and lemons will be cheaper again then!
> 
> Physio and OT are a problem, as is everything for anyone it seems because I can't get to them and they don't seem to want to come to me... so I just continue to lie around in bed... I have considered the  but my OH has been accused of  me up in the past (I had come off my mountain bike on a mtb skills course several days earlier and he had not even been on the course with me!), so I am reserving that option () for falls where I can't stop myself falling! it seems the best approach!



Well done and all to look forward to...


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Pancake day is being delayed..... we are in our landlady's home and her aga will not get hot enough to make decent pancakes (decent anything actually) - we have tried. so we are delaying it a week until our new kitchen is up and running... Her cleaner doesn't think it has ever been serviced and I think she is right - even on max you can't get it up to the black line which is 180C and getting it to red is impossible. I grew up with an aga and also a woodburning aga and they both worked much better than this one does. We will christen the new kitchen and cooker next week. It's not yet plumbed in and lemons will be cheaper again then!
> 
> Physio and OT are a problem, as is everything for anyone it seems because I can't get to them and they don't seem to want to come to me... so I just continue to lie around in bed... I have considered the  but my OH has been accused of  me up in the past (I had come off my mountain bike on a mtb skills course several days earlier and he had not even been on the course with me!), so I am reserving that option () for falls where I can't stop myself falling! it seems the best approach!



Agas with their single heat setting don't make much sense to me.

There is an awful lot of cooking you can do at 180/gas 5 or six, but some recipes call for flash heat.

We had the poor relation - a Rayburn - which I reckoned was better because you could turn it up and down a bit.


----------



## 2clepto (16 Feb 2015)

hi, you may already know this but when i hurt my back i found hiking/walking sticks to be invaluable for getting around the house/toilet/etc.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Feb 2015)

2clepto said:


> hi, you may already know this but when i hurt my back i found hiking/walking sticks to be invaluable for getting around the house/toilet/etc.


thank you. I had considered them but I have issues with my left wrist and even when I was mountaineering could only use the T bone handle ones and my wrist is too unstable for that at the moment. I do have crutches, but the main problem is that the house is simply not big enough upstairs to use them and I'm actually struggling to take my weight on my left wrist has it is (old injury). There is another type of crutch that I can use if really needed but apparently they are very heavy and the private physio when I was discharged from hospital thought I would struggle even more with those. 
I'm trying hard to avoid a walking frame. That just feels wrong at my age!


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2015)

I know how you feel. I'm off crutches after my knee op, but the physio has given me a walking stick to use when out if needed! I was out on Friday and reckon I was half the age of every other stick user . 
However, if you do need a walking frame to stay safe and mobile, do


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> I know how you feel. I'm off crutches after my knee op, but the physio has given me a walking stick to use when out if needed! I was out on Friday and reckon I was half the age of every other stick user .
> However, if you do need a walking frame to stay safe and mobile, do


The like is for the sense of humour... At 42 I should not be this bloody useless and decrepid or however it is spelt!


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2015)

+1 we are the same age


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2015)

Hi Emma, just popping in to give you a virtual stay strong!


----------



## 2clepto (17 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thank you. I had considered them but I have issues with my left wrist and even when I was mountaineering could only use the T bone handle ones and my wrist is too unstable for that at the moment. I do have crutches, but the main problem is that the house is simply not big enough upstairs to use them and I'm actually struggling to take my weight on my left wrist has it is (old injury). There is another type of crutch that I can use if really needed but apparently they are very heavy and the private physio when I was discharged from hospital thought I would struggle even more with those.
> I'm trying hard to avoid a walking frame. That just feels wrong at my age!



i know how you feel. i fell into using the sticks by accident with just a short wooden pole lying around one day when it was the only thing that relieved the tension a little when i had to move for the bathroom. over the next few months i found using one stick was adequate and crucially, moving around however small and however painful led to my recovery being speed up considerably. i could compare because id had relapses in the past that took way longer to recover from before the stick idea presented itself. your one good wrist could be your way out the nightmare lol.

more drastic solutions long term may mean you have to consider moving house and like i did lose the car, both exacerbated considerably my skeletal discomfort, especially city traffic where the clutch is being depressed considerably. sorry because both are not good to hear, but considering lifestyle changes made me happier in the long run now i was living with a persistent condition. im sure you know this though.

i found the t bone sticks too uncomfortable too, try the straight up and down version with a moulded hand grip and wrist loop. try out a cheap set from sports direct and use the loop that goes round your wrist because it gives some extra stability but also reduces dropping the stick while no one is around if its a hard task to recover the stick from the floor. i saw huge results within a week regarding my own condition using one stick. I also found i was adjusting the sticks height continually depending on my daily position.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/karrimo...34tvXBW6gCQjekYhsD4bkaAjZh8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

forgot to say the hiking sticks remove the stigma of health aids because everyone who doesn't know you thinks your out for the day walking.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Feb 2015)

2clepto said:


> i know how you feel. i fell into using the sticks by accident with just a short wooden pole lying around one day when it was the only thing that relieved the tension a little when i had to move for the bathroom. over the next few months i found using one stick was adequate and crucially, moving around however small and however painful led to my recovery being speed up considerably. i could compare because id had relapses in the past that took way longer to recover from before the stick idea presented itself. your one good wrist could be your way out the nightmare lol.
> 
> more drastic solutions long term may mean you have to consider moving house and like i did lose the car, both exacerbated considerably my skeletal discomfort, especially city traffic where the clutch is being depressed considerably. sorry because both are not good to hear, but considering lifestyle changes made me happier in the long run now i was living with a persistent condition. im sure you know this though.
> 
> ...


You're giving me ideas for Mrs S


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Feb 2015)

2clepto said:


> i know how you feel. i fell into using the sticks by accident with just a short wooden pole lying around one day when it was the only thing that relieved the tension a little when i had to move for the bathroom. over the next few months i found using one stick was adequate and crucially, moving around however small and however painful led to my recovery being speed up considerably. i could compare because id had relapses in the past that took way longer to recover from before the stick idea presented itself. your one good wrist could be your way out the nightmare lol.
> 
> more drastic solutions long term may mean you have to consider moving house and like i did lose the car, both exacerbated considerably my skeletal discomfort, especially city traffic where the clutch is being depressed considerably. sorry because both are not good to hear, but considering lifestyle changes made me happier in the long run now i was living with a persistent condition. im sure you know this though.
> 
> ...




Using 1 crutch on the opposite side to my current issues hurts too much sadly, so 1 stick is not going to work. I would also not be able to use it on the opposite side to the injury as you should.

The sticks with straps are not possible due to the need to rotate my wrist into a position it cannot physical do due to surgery removing that option some +10 years ago in my left wrist. I have no ability to rotate the left wrist and can not flex the wrist upwards either. The position needed to hold the type of stick you describe. The strap would the press on the old injury site as well. It is something we looked into with my mountaineering and the only solution was a T handle stick. Physio have already started they think I am too unstable on 2 walking sticks!

I have driven an automatic car for the last 20 years because of the left side paralysis and left wrist issues above. My new paralysis is down my right leg which means hand controls will be the only option if things do not improve. I do not gave the physical use of the left to be able to hold the accelerator down or meet the legal requirement of being able to perform an emergency stop. But given I can not sit up, currently driving is not a consideration. I can't even manage to be a passenger in a car! We will deal with driving and a suitable car as and when I can physical get into one again. 

Sadly life is severely complicated by the fact I have existing permanent left side paralysis from an old injury and 11 operations to repair my left wrist and by the fact I can not sit up. Add that to the new right leg paralysis plus the fact i can not sit up and I'm stuck!

Moving house may have to happen long term but will have to be carefully chosen because I'm not a city person. I get very severely depressed living in cities or towns and do not cope with them at all. Even villages are hard for me and I can't see that changing. 

Hopefully the recumbent trike will help me a touch when it arrives. It has had various modifications made to take into account my needs, something all of my bikes have had to have.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

well I'm slightly less depressed now, not sure why given I am now official broke with £30 left in my bank account and about £200 of bits to buy to ship to the bike shop for the Rohloff specific side of the build.
But I've just paid for my recumbent trike... ICE can ship it on Monday to the bike shop for the rest of the modifications to be made! ...


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2015)

That's a good way to be broke. A new bike


----------



## arch684 (20 Feb 2015)

That's good news,that first ride won't be long now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

slightly more mundane, I have brought the consultant's apt forward. earliest I could get was 5th March, but at least that is 2 weeks earlier. The paralysis is not getting better, if anything it is getting very slightly worse each day and I don't recover as much over night, net result is it is getting worse not better and I need to speak with her about it....


----------



## cyberknight (20 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> well I'm slightly less depressed now, not sure why given I am now official broke with £30 left in my bank account and about £200 of bits to buy to ship to the bike shop for the Rohloff specific side of the build.
> But I've just paid for my recumbent trike... ICE can ship it on Monday to the bike shop for the rest of the modifications to be made! ...


Thats a normal state for me in the bank account , although its kids not bikes that take all my cash .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

arch684 said:


> That's good news,that first ride won't be long now


hopefully not. There are some major modifications to be made by Kevin at D Tek... in fact the build is so custom he wasn't able to use the standard form and had to use email just to order the trike.
I also need to get my OH to find enough packaging to safely get my Rohloff wheel to Kevin as well... and also then the parts from SJS Cycles need to arrive for him to do the build. Kevin also wants to hand deliver the trike to me and help with the setup, which is really generous of him!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Thats a normal state for me in the bank account , although its kids not bikes that take all my cash .


that's all my savings and I don't have a job and can't work and am not entitled to anything off the state! it may take me a while to be able to afford anything again and my husband's birthday is also in March! He may well be paying for his own present - if he actually gives me any clue on what he would like, that is!


----------



## cyberknight (20 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that's all my savings and I don't have a job and can't work and am not entitled to anything off the state! it may take me a while to be able to afford anything again and my husband's birthday is also in March! He may well be paying for his own present - if he actually gives me any clue on what he would like, that is!


You mean he will get a pressie ? I cant remember last time that happened ( in march too  ) , and you had saving , whats that !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

cyberknight said:


> You mean he will get a pressie ? I cant remember last time that happened ( in march too  ) , and you had saving , whats that !


he always gets a pressie... and always paid for with my own money (until this year that is... )


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2015)

I think the best prezzie he could get would be to see you on the trike


----------



## cyberknight (20 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> he always gets a pressie... and always paid for with my own money (until this year that is... )


Its ok im just avin a larf  
Glad to see that it looks like your on the mend and heading back to pedal power


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

roadrash said:


> I think the best prezzie he could get would be to see you on the trike


that is actually possible. He is also taking the week off work - has to to get rid of his annual leave. We just haven't decided on the week before or the week after his birthday with it falling on a Sunday this year!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Its ok im just avin a larf
> Glad to see that it *looks like your on the mend* and heading back to pedal power


not sure about that... the remaining paralysis is not clearing and at the moment getting worse just marginally each day.
pedal power is about the only way I am going to see more than 500m away from the house. I walk twice a day (I think you may see that on strava) and am getting really bored with the same 2 walks which is all I have. my thoughts were if I can only manage 10 minutes cycling each way then it will at least get me slightly further afield and the recumbent position is roughly what I manage at the moment for sitting, at least a very laid back version if it is, so say only 5 mins each way... that is still further than I can walk and if I can extend that, I have some freedom back even if it is only just enough to get to the library or chemist by myself. currently I can't even get to the other end of our lane! I literally have not been more than 500m from my home (except for hospital visits in an ambulance) since this happened on the 5th November!


----------



## cyberknight (20 Feb 2015)

Bugger


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Bugger


put more politely that I would have done - but yes it is. I'm kind of resigning myself to being on crutches for life/long time/all of 2015 - that way anything else is an improvement/bonus!

I have also reached the conclusion that my trail riding/jumping days are over and I will probably sell my mtb... but it won't get much so it won't hurt to hold on to it for a while longer yet!


----------



## Stonechat (20 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> put more politely that I would have done - but yes it is. I'm kind of resigning myself to being on crutches for life/long time/all of 2015 - that way anything else is an improvement/bonus!
> 
> I have also reached the conclusion that my trail riding/jumping days are over and I will probably sell my mtb... but it won't get much so it won't hurt to hold on to it for a while longer yet!


Just hope that you are unduly pessimistic


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Just hope that you are unduly pessimistic


thank you and me too, but I have no made any progress since the 2nd week of January and that is 6-7 weeks now of no change to slightly worse not better and the longer it goes on that way, the less likely I am to recover sadly. It does not rule of very slow long term recovery over the matter of a couple of years but I've been here before sadly and set my hopes too high last time and found it very difficult to deal with not recovering. I also think it is the only way I can now deal with it. I know depression is setting in/starting (been there before) - I'm in tears too often, but I think sometimes it does me good to cry and get it out of my system...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Feb 2015)

Sorry to hear that, @SatNavSaysStraightOn . I really hope the recumbent trike helps improve things for you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2015)

My oh has taken the rear wheel off my expedition bike (the one I tour on and went off around what turned out to only be Europe around but...) Along with the pedals and the barbag. We have cleared the double bed of sleeping bags, down duvets, rucksacks, tents etc and he has lain it down on the bed handlebars flat.

Covering it over with the sleeping bags and the likes reduced me to blubbering, in fact just writing this out is leaving me crying. I know I'm getting a new bike trike out of this but I guess I'm finding this rather harder than I hope. I've had some damn good times on that bike and just being unable to use her because I can't bloody balance on 2 legs let alone 2 wheels anymore is rather hard to bear right now.

I keep trying to tell myself it may not be permanent, but I'm so scared it is. He can't even high me for more than a minute because it hurts!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My oh has taken the rear wheel off my expedition bike (the one I tour on and went off around what turned out to only be Europe around but...) Along with the pedals and the barbag. We have cleared the double bed of sleeping bags, down duvets, rucksacks, tents etc and he has lain it down on the bed handlebars flat.
> 
> Covering it over with the sleeping bags and the likes reduced me to blubbering, in fact just writing this out is leaving me crying. I know I'm getting a new bike trike out of this but I guess I'm finding this rather harder than I hope. I've had some damn good times on that bike and just being unable to use her because I can't bloody balance on 2 legs let alone 2 wheels anymore is rather hard to bear right now.
> 
> I keep trying to tell myself it may not be permanent, but I'm so scared it is. He can't even high me for more than a minute because it hurts!



Really feel for you @SatNavSaysStraightOn

Somehow something like that makes it seems more final


----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My oh has taken the rear wheel off my expedition bike (the one I tour on and went off around what turned out to only be Europe around but...) Along with the pedals and the barbag. We have cleared the double bed of sleeping bags, down duvets, rucksacks, tents etc and he has lain it down on the bed handlebars flat.
> 
> Covering it over with the sleeping bags and the likes reduced me to blubbering, in fact just writing this out is leaving me crying. I know I'm getting a new bike trike out of this but I guess I'm finding this rather harder than I hope. I've had some damn good times on that bike and just being unable to use her because I can't bloody balance on 2 legs let alone 2 wheels anymore is rather hard to bear right now.
> 
> I keep trying to tell myself it may not be permanent, but I'm so scared it is. He can't even high me for more than a minute because it hurts!





You're allowed to cry, it's obviously very hard to accept. 
The wheel, and all it's history and the memories of the miles you did, is going to get you riding again. 
Keep fighting!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2015)

Spoken with my gp this morning (telephone appointment) and my nerve pain meds have been upped considerably from 100mg three times a day to 300mg, 200mg, 300mg a day plus she has also stated I don't need to wait 4 hrs between doses of morphine, 3-4 hrs will be fine until the pain is more manageable.

One the good news front, my husband has brought in my road bike which I haven't seen since I put it away on the 4th November. I always clean and live my chain after each ride, but I hasn't expected the bike to be in great condition because it has been outside just under a bike cover since my back went. Amazingly there is not a spot of rust anywhere on anything. My husband thinks it dare not go rusty but I have to say I'm well impressed with the bike oil (finish ceramic something or other I think) I have been using. I doubt my mountain bike will be in such good condition!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Feb 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn : any update on the recumbent trike? You know we're all on tenterhooks, waiting for the photos (especially the ones of you on it, mobile again!).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

victor said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn : any update on the recumbent trike? You know we're all on tenterhooks, waiting for the photos (especially the ones of you on it, mobile again!).


There is a possibility of it being delivered on Wednesday next week. Not written in stone yet but it is a case of watch this space! 
And I see my consultant again on Thursday which is good news because there are some new symptoms which are worrying to say the least.


----------



## Scoosh (27 Feb 2015)

She/ He'll get a nice very big surprise  when you ride in !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

Scoosh said:


> She/ He'll get a nice very big surprise  when you ride in !


Think it will be a while before I can manage 10 miles each way sadly... But maybe just maybe my final appointment might be.... After all up until now I have always cycles to my severe asthma consultant appointments which he his exceptionally happy about and that was a 51 mile round trip!


----------



## Stonechat (27 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There is a possibility of it being delivered on Wednesday next week. Not written in stone yet but it is a case of watch this space!
> And I see my consultant again on Thursday which is good news because there are some new symptoms which are worrying to say the least.


I hope nothing bad, hardly dare ask, good like with trike and consultant


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2015)

Stonechat said:


> I hope nothing bad, hardly dare ask, good like with trike and consultant


Health there are a few worrying symptoms developing sadly. 

Trike is looking good.


----------



## Ganymede (27 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Health there are a few worrying symptoms developing sadly.
> 
> Trike is looking good.


Heavens, good luck with that SatNav, so many of us have our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Mar 2015)

good new and bad new today.

The bad news first. I fell (badly - I fall frequently but most are what I class as minor falls and I don't count them) again over the weekend and have been suffering with really bad back pain as a result. worse than normal. Sadly I have also woken this morning with pins and needles in my right foot which had gone after the surgery back in December. I also have a degree of numbness back in the foot as well. On the bright side it confirms that I was not imagining my right leg getting heavier and harder to control and sadly my ability to walk has been deteriorating. I had been managing 1.7 or 1.8km in the mornings, but now am struggling to manage 0.9km in the morning and less in the evenings. It confirms what I had thought - things are going down hill which I will need to speak about on Thursday with my consultant. I have no idea where we go from here, but I will spend the morning looking at both options that she has so far mentioned (total disk replacement and fusing the vertebrae). I have a feeling that at this appointment it would be useful to be more informed. Not great really. Thursday can't come soon enough right now.

On the Good News front, I have just heard from the guy (Kevin at D Tek) building my custom recumbent trike and the trike build in complete! 
Now it just has to get from his shop to me!


----------



## Glow worm (2 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> good new and bad new today.
> 
> The bad news first. I fell (badly - I fall frequently but most are what I class as minor falls and I don't count them) again over the weekend and have been suffering with really bad back pain as a result. worse than normal. Sadly I have also woken this morning with pins and needles in my right foot which had gone after the surgery back in December. I also have a degree of numbness back in the foot as well. On the bright side it confirms that I was not imagining my right leg getting heavier and harder to control and sadly my ability to walk has been deteriorating. I had been managing 1.7 or 1.8km in the mornings, but now am struggling to manage 0.9km in the morning and less in the evenings. It confirms what I had thought - things are going down hill which I will need to speak about on Thursday with my consultant. I have no idea where we go from here, but I will spend the morning looking at both options that she has so far mentioned (total disk replacement and fusing the vertebrae). I have a feeling that at this appointment it would be useful to be more informed. Not great really. Thursday can't come soon enough right now.
> 
> ...



Good luck for Thursday And I hope you will be happy with the outcome after working through the options. It does sound like there could be a way forward which is good after all you've been through. Hope you get the trike soon too!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Mar 2015)

It has been confirmed that Kevin is personally delivering the trike to me on Wednesday...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2015)

It does sound like you might be needing that further surgery. I hope the consultant can offer you some reassurance and a proposed solution on Thursday.

Let's hope that we will be geeting trike ride reports from you within a bearable timescale. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It does sound like you might be needing that further surgery. I hope the consultant can offer you some reassurance and a proposed solution on Thursday.
> 
> Let's hope that we will be geeting trike ride reports from you within a bearable timescale. Fingers crossed for you!


I'm hoping you will be reading one one Wednesday!  can't say it will be far, or a long one but... 

But yes, it does sound like further surgery is needed and soon by the sounds of things. It isn't feeling too go from my end and I know enough to know that things are not great and not going well. At least I was able to bring my appointment forward by 2 weeks. I just hope that nothing else "appears" in the way of symptoms before Thursday.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2015)

(Like for the trike, not the back problems!)


----------



## Katherine (2 Mar 2015)

Hope the pain settles soon. 
Good luck for Thursday, especially with the research and discussion about which options are best for you. 

Wednesday sounds very exciting, looking forward to reading all about it.


----------



## Ganymede (2 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm hoping you will be reading one one Wednesday!  can't say it will be far, or a long one but...
> 
> But yes, it does sound like further surgery is needed and soon by the sounds of things. It isn't feeling too go from my end and I know enough to know that things are not great and not going well. At least I was able to bring my appointment forward by 2 weeks. I just hope that nothing else "appears" in the way of symptoms before Thursday.


If it helps, my bro-in-law had an op to fuse his vertebrae and it worked extremely well. I see him running down our lane from time to time... So surgery may be just the thing.

I have been contemplating surgery for a much more minor problem - a shoulder thing - been avoiding it with physio but I've bitten the bullet and since deciding have met several people who've had the same op and never looked back. It could be  ahead!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> If it helps, my bro-in-law had an op to fuse his vertebrae and it worked extremely well. I see him running down our lane from time to time... So surgery may be just the thing.
> 
> I have been contemplating surgery for a much more minor problem - a shoulder thing - been avoiding it with physio but I've bitten the bullet and since deciding have met several people who've had the same op and never looked back. It could be  ahead!


No:  and some .


----------



## Glow worm (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It has been confirmed that Kevin is personally delivering the trike to me on Wednesday...



Has it arrived yet?!


----------



## Scoosh (4 Mar 2015)

I think hope @SatNavSaysStraightOn is a bit busy just now ... 


[holding breath in anticipation




]


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Has it arrived yet?!





Scoosh said:


> I think hope @SatNavSaysStraightOn is a bit busy just now ...
> 
> 
> [holding breath in anticipation
> ...



Yep it has arrived. I've had to retire to bed whilst it is assembled. I couldn't manage to stand any longer... Test ride will follow soon after a rest!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

A ride will happen this afternoon along with some photos, but right now I am needing to lie down again and let my back ease a touch...

Also to whomever it was (not known to me , so I can't pm them), please read this...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/whoever-it-was-thank-you.175706/


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Mar 2015)

Full report either here or your ride today, I'll let you off if there's no photos, just this once mind


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2015)

Cracking !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn , just saw the ride report! I bet it was great to get out of the house for a while.


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn hlw did you get on at the hospital on Thursday? Apologies if I missed the feedback


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn hlw did you get on at the hospital on Thursday? Apologies if I missed the feedback


you haven't missed it. I'm just having a seriously hard time dealing with it. It was shitty to say the least. Been really down and struggling to deal with things. lots of crying and tears and my OH having to come home from work because I'm a mess etc. Broke down badly on Friday...

I'm being referred to another consultant because she doesn't think there is anything more she can do for me. She doesn't think physio will help - though why I have no idea.
Once the shock and tears have subsided I have started to look into it and research the issue myself.
I'm going to start a diary of symptoms including the crunching around of my vertebrae which I think is the cause of some of my symptoms that come and go. I don't think she has taken into account my hyper mobility syndrome at all, so perhaps a referral to another consultant is a good move. I can have a talk with him a refresh and take it from there. She has however requested another MRI, this time with contrast. The problem is that I don't have many symptoms lying down. Most of the issues are when I and therefore my spine are vertical like sitting and standing.... so I'm not certain another MRI is going to help. but I wasn't really thinking straight at the time when she told me there was nothing more she could do and I was like this for life. 
I'm going to start writing down questions as well... last time I had something like this, my hyper mobility syndrome was the cause of the problems as well and it took many years for that to come to light. the problem is is that it is not the NHS that has diagnosed my hyper mobility to it is not recorded in my medical notes. 

Ironically I can deal with her saying I'm on crutches for life (but why physio would not help me learn to walk properly or at least better I don't know).
If the sitting issue could be dealt with, then saying I'm in a wheelchair for anything more than 200m I could handle. It is better than what I have now.
But saying I'm never going to stand again for more than 10-15 mins, never going to sit again for more than 2 minutes is not an option. period.

I have reached the conclusion a new consultant may be the best move. Fresh start and I can go in with a clear head and a list of questions this time. Does that make sense?


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2015)

Certainly get a list of questions together and anything you think might be of reference. It's hard to describe everything to a consultant and you are bound to forget.


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2015)

Emma, I'm so sorry to hear that but I think your willingness to think out of the box is very wise. And respect to the surgeon for seeing her limitations too. I think it will be good to get a fresh pair of eyes and ideas. I've done it before with physio and it can certainly be helpful. I assume your consultant is prepared to refer you to anyone in tne country, did she suggest anyone? I'd be looking at the specialist orthopaedic centres, like Oswestry which has a spinal unit or the royal national orthopaedic hospital (although London might be problematic) who are tertiary referral centres. Your bupa access should speed up the process too

Have you seen a neurologist with a spinal specialism, I wonder if that might be worth looking into as well?

+1 on getting everything down on paper for the appointment. If you have any questions for the current consultant, don't be afraid to email her secretary with them 

Good luck


----------



## Ganymede (8 Mar 2015)

Hi SNSSO, that's rough but don't give up. I've had someone say this to my Dad and he ended up having a hip replacement that was fairly straightforward. I think the idea of a new consultant and a list of questions - and someone to write everything down when you go, ie not just yourself, take OH or a close friend, or the hospital might even have a volunteer that you can borrow.

I have a minor issue but this is what happened - my shoulder consultant said the op would take x weeks to recover from, etc, all the details. I had physio for a while instead and then we decided I should have the op (in 2 weeks now). My physio said - change consultants, yours doesn't do arthroscopy (keyhole), so if you go to this other bloke you will have a better result and a faster recovery. Me:  and I've now signed up with a different consultant. My original bloke was quite happy to do it in a less useful way. Turns out he is more of a knee and leg man, my new guy is an upper-arm guy - they just both come under "orthopaedic".

I don't quite understand why you're not being offered the option of fusing the vertebrae, I'm sure you've said something about it but I can't remember and I'm not asking you to repeat yourself just for my benefit, but make sure you get referred to someone who is a real specialist in your problem - ask around, eg physios. Try ringing a private health insurer under the pretext of doing it with them and ask lots of questions.

Good luck, rooting for you x


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

She did name the person she was referring me to, but it went in one ear and out of the other. It was effectively immediately after she told me "this is as good as it gets!" not her exact words but...
I have looked at the list of people who are at the BUPA hospital I'm currently at and don't recall it being any of them, so I'm not sure. I will wait for the appointment to come through - like you said it should not take long. I haven't seen a neurologist. One thing at a time, I think. It would be good to get referred to Oswestry or Wrightington. I know Wrighington and it was a surgeon there who establish what the problem was last time. But one thing at a time. If this consultant is not helpful or prepared to listen to me, then I'll request another referral and take it from there.


----------



## Ganymede (8 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> She did name the person she was referring me to, but it went in one ear and out of the other. It was effectively immediately after she told me "this is as good as it gets!" not her exact words but...
> I have looked at the list of people who are at the BUPA hospital I'm currently at and don't recall it being any of them, so I'm not sure. I will wait for the appointment to come through - like you said it should not take long. I haven't seen a neurologist. One thing at a time, I think. It would be good to get referred to Oswestry or Wrightington. I know Wrighington and it was a surgeon there who establish what the problem was last time. But one thing at a time. If this consultant is not helpful or prepared to listen to me, then I'll request another referral and take it from there.


That's the ticket.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> I don't quite understand why you're not being offered the option of fusing the vertebrae


me neither. She said she didn't think it would help me, yet I can feel the vertebrae moving around as I move and there are often audible clicks and clunks that even my OH can hear and he is going deaf...
It is this movement that I think is causing the problem with the facet joints, but I need to look into it in much more detail before I see a consultant and study it...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> me neither. She said she didn't think it would help me, yet I can feel the vertebrae moving around as I move and there are often audible clicks and clunks that even my OH can hear and he is going deaf...
> It is this movement that I think is causing the problem with the facet joints, but I need to look into it in much more detail before I see a consultant and study it...


At the very least, your consultant should have explained why further surgery was not considered an option!

Since the problem is due to the vertebrae moving around and crunching, would a very supportive corset help? I would have thought that you if you were strapped up really tight it could hold everything in place. It might not be brilliant for breathing though, and of course you already have problems in that department ... Hmm, I found this after just a quick search. I definitely reckon that would be a good line of enquiry!

Good luck with the second opinion!

I think so often there is a solution out there as long as you are lucky enough to find the right expert. I don't know if you have ever seen that Supervet programme on TV? He does the most amazing operations on animals that other vets would give up on. You want to find Superdoc!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

Just found an excellent American website on the spine

http://www.mayfieldclinic.com/PE-AnatSpine.htm#.VPxUqGcfyM8 (anatomy of the spine)
http://www.mayfieldclinic.com/PE-BackPain.htm#.VPxVDmcfyM8 (back pain)
http://www.mayfieldclinic.com/PE-Facet.htm#.VPxVKGcfyM8 (facet joints)
http://www.mayfieldclinic.com/PE-HLdisc.htm#.VPxVXmcfyM8 (Herniated Lumbar Disc)
http://www.mayfieldclinic.com/HT_spine.php#.VPxVj2cfyM8 (this page is the one to go to for all the links and options...)

plus all the procedures and which is considered better now.

their pdf's which you can download and are also better for printing are excellent. really good clear diagrams.


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2015)

I think you should try to see a Prof in spinal surgery if you can . See who in the UK is publishing on the subject and popping up at conferences 

Google whoever the current consultant recommends and see if there maybe someone more expert.I'd try to go straight to the tertiary centre (or to the private hospital where the leading prof is) even if it is a little further away


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3577193, member: 9609"]May be your doctor meant there was no more the NHS could do for you at the momen[/QUOTE]
This is a private consultant I'm seeing under Bupa.

The clicking isn't tendons and ligaments. I know that sound well. This is grinding bone on bone and something that has only been there since the disc was removed.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Mar 2015)

As a general comment - which may or may not apply to SatNav - 'going private' is not always the wonderful thing people think it is.

The consultant may be one and the same, but equally may have slipped almost fully into private practice and not kept his/her expertise up to date.

The NHS can also provide access to a much wider range of services.


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2015)

Hence me suggesting a prof from a centre of excellence with a private practice. All the orthopaedic consultants I've been treated by have had senior NHS roles, but I have seen them privately which I can do more easily at a time that suits me and my job. 

I don't know what NHS services you refer to, but treatment can also be done on a private unit in an NHS hospital.

My last NHS procedure (albeit in A&E one evening but in a large teaching hospital) was extraordinarily painful and left me with an infected leg needing IV antibiotics and further emergency surgery which was done three days later privately. 

That said I have no beef with the NHS despite that experience but I'll happily continue to pay my BUPA subs


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Mar 2015)

I think there's a feeling in the NHS that BUPA - at least the hospitals - try to cream off the easy jobs.

A couple of examples.

When I had my hip replaced the consultant thought I might need a blood transfusion afterwards due to another medical problem.

That ruled out the local BUPA hospital - they can do hips but don't have the kit/infrastructure for a swift blood transfusion.

Second example is a 'bloke in the bed next to me' story, but I've no reason to disbelieve it.

He had a hip done at the BUPA hospital, was discharged, but something went wrong.

All BUPA did was tell him to go to A&E, where he was duly admitted to my ward.

His view was BUPA had made a mess of the operation, but that doesn't matter.

The point is when something did go wrong, the BUPA hospital couldn't sort it.


----------



## Katherine (8 Mar 2015)

Well done @SatNavSaysStraightOn. I see why it must have taken a few days for you to sort that out in your head and why you were in a mess on Friday, it must be mentally exhausting! 
Lots of good advice from other CC'ers. 
Hope you can find your 'super - doc' and the best way forward.


You are awesome . Xxx


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

In this case my consultant works out of an NHS hospital as well. If it wasn't for her, I would most likely have lost considerably more use of my legs than I have. I'm not blaming her for the position I am in now. She acted and acted quickly when then NHS did not. My GP came out to me twice on that period and the 2nd time only after considerable argument about a home visit. Community physio visited me 3 times giving me incorrect advise for what was actually wrong. Luckily the exercises were simply too painful for me to carry out. That was also a red flag request by my gp.

By the time my consultant had operated on me to try to save me from permanent and significant paralysis in my right leg, the local NHS had not even given me a date for an MRI to work out what was wrong. They had not contacted me despite us ringing them to find out what was going on. My GP had red flagged the MRI and after 5 weeks I had not heard anything, not even a date for the MRI.

I don't fault what my consultant did. I'm simply not happy now with an answer that is she can not do anything more for me when I have new symptoms that from what I can see can be dealt with. I now appear to have an instability of the vertebrae which is a common problem after the surgery I have had and given my hyper mobility syndrome hardly unsurprising. I have symptoms that come and go and both legs are affected. I'm also on far more pain meds and significantly more nerve pain meds than before following a bad fall over a month ago.

Saying there is nothing more that can be done after 1 operation (successful) 1 epidural injection into 4 facet joints and no physio does not seen correct to me. I can't accept that I won't be able to sit up again, stand without crutches or walk for more than 15 minutes with crutches. That at 42 I'd not an option in my book.

I will point out that this is the first time I have gone private (with the sole exception of paying for a private ultrasound of my basically vascular system on my leg after the dog bite when the NHS were not interested is finding out what was wrong with it). I have had both good and bad experiences with them, often from the same hospital. I used to live in an excellent area for the NHS, I no longer do sadly.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Mar 2015)

We all can only hope there will be light at the end of this tunnel for you , now stop whinging and get some cycle made endorphins in your system and you will feel better ! 
( only kidding )


----------



## Ganymede (9 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> In this case my consultant works out of an NHS hospital as well. If it wasn't for her, I would most likely have lost considerably more use of my legs than I have. I'm not blaming her for the position I am in now. She acted and acted quickly when then NHS did not. My GP came out to me twice on that period and the 2nd time only after considerable argument about a home visit. Community physio visited me 3 times giving me incorrect advise for what was actually wrong. Luckily the exercises were simply too painful for me to carry out. That was also a red flag request by my gp.
> 
> By the time my consultant had operated on me to try to save me from permanent and significant paralysis in my right leg, the local NHS had not even given me a date for an MRI to work out what was wrong. They had not contacted me despite us ringing them to find out what was going on. My GP had red flagged the MRI and after 5 weeks I had not heard anything, not even a date for the MRI.
> 
> ...


A very measured post - you've thought it through so much - I'm shocked that you had to wait so long for the NHS MRI and was very shocked at the time when you couldn't get home visits. I'm afraid the postcode lottery is real - also I think you're right that a judicious mixture of public and private in your case is a good one. And you're right to seek further opinion. Good luck!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> We all can only hope there will be light at the end of this tunnel for you , now stop whinging and get some cycle made endorphins in your system and you will feel better !
> ( only kidding )


I am back on my bike though  well trike. ride 4 was this morning... see the my ride today thread!

And don't worry, I know you were only kidding. It is wonderful to be back out even if I only manage about 4.25 miles


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> t even if I only manage about 4.25 miles


Which is 4.25miles more than I have ridden in over 6 months & there is not supposed to be anything wrong with me apart from being a lazy git, well done


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

Well physio were not overly impressed. Didn't pass with fitting colours or anything like that. She even brought up the subject of us having to move house.  something I'm trying to put off until we know how much I'm will or won't recovery from here.

I don't think she thinks I'm going to get much better than I am more from a leg strength point of view and I've just got to keep pushing myself and trying. Sadly she bringing me a walking frame to try out  something I have been trying really hard to avoid! But she happy I'm getting out of the bike, not happy with my walking even with crutches, didn't even try without. Getting something to raise the height of the toilet seat but that is about as much help as she can give in this house sadly.
She's not particularly happy I'm upstairs alone all day, but understands I can't do anything else about it. Glad I'm out for a walk in the evening with my husband...
Gave me some pointers/things to make my new consultant aware of when I see him: bits I wasn't aware of.

What else? MRI rang to give me an appointment for Thursday, there's just enough time for me to get a bike ride in in the morning before the ambulance picks me up, just... If I got out early...

And I nearly managed 10km today but it was only because it literally is all downhill on the way home! It took me an hour and I needed a dose of morphine & paracetamol when I got back. Still I haven't seen Whitegate station in a long time and the light was lovely today!


----------



## summerdays (10 Mar 2015)

You are getting further even with a short time, you seem to be doing well on the trike.

Try the walking frame, you could use it when you are feeling more tired, and if it helped to prevent another fall wouldn't it be worth it. You have shown that you have determination, so let it help you now and then see if you need it less in the future?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> You are getting further even with a short time, you seem to be doing well on the trike.
> 
> Try the walking frame, you could use it when you are feeling more tired, and if it helped to prevent another fall wouldn't it be worth it. You have shown that you have determination, so let it help you now and then see if you need it less in the future?


I'm just not certain at 42 I want to be using a walking frame of all things. 

I have more or less accepted that if I can ever sit again anything like the shipping or going around town with my husband is going to need a wheelchair, but a walking frame just days 84 to me not 42


----------



## summerdays (10 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm just not certain at 42 I want to be using a walking frame of all things.
> 
> I have more or less accepted that if I can ever sit again anything like the shipping or going around town with my husband is going to need a wheelchair, but a walking frame just days 84 to me not 42


I thought that shopping trollies said the same thing, then a friend got one, and I realised it was just useful but also slightly updated too. I haven't got one myself, but I did get given a vest for my 40th by the same friend and I admit I am converted in winter! (I'd spent the previous years mocking her).


----------



## raleighnut (10 Mar 2015)

When I came out of hospital after breaking my femur I had 2 walking frames (1 for upstairs and one for downstairs/outside), a raised toilet thingy, a commode , 1 crutch (failed the 2 crutch test in hospital but I was wiped out on Morphine/Codeine at the time yet passed the 1 crutch and a handrail 'hop' up stairs) and a wash stool and I had to hire my own wheelchair from the Red Cross for 10 weeks. Still on 1 crutch after 16 months
BTW I was determined never to use the commode and it went back still unwrapped, but the frames were a godsend for getting round the house.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Mar 2015)

If the walking frame is a tool for getting you more mobile (just for now) until you get sufficient balance and strength not to need it, I'd say Go for it … and not too many people will see it ! 

We won't tell !


----------



## Katherine (10 Mar 2015)

Embrace the walking frame! Customise it with your own style - tie stuff to it, decorate it, have fun.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Mar 2015)

Pink ribbons ??? 
Go-Faster stripes ? 
Slick tyres ? 
Twist-grip throttle ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Pink ribbons ???
> Go-Faster stripes ?
> Slick tyres ?
> Twist-grip throttle ?


You forgot the reflective tape! My crutches are going to be getting some... Fed up of not being seen in the dark when I go for my walk in the evening. Mind you we change the clocks soon don't we?



raleighnut said:


> When I came out of hospital after breaking my femur I had 2 walking frames (1 for upstairs and one for downstairs/outside), a raised toilet thingy, a commode , 1 crutch (failed the 2 crutch test in hospital but I was wiped out on Morphine/Codeine at the time yet passed the 1 crutch and a handrail 'hop' up stairs) and a wash stool and I had to hire my own wheelchair from the Red Cross for 10 weeks. Still on 1 crutch after 16 months
> BTW I was determined never to use the commode and it went back still unwrapped, but the frames were a godsend for getting round the house.


I'm still on the morphine/codeine/paracetamol/pregabalin combination 3 months after my op. Can't use 1 crutch by itself it hurts me too much and salt physio have started there is nothing they can do for my stairs. It already has as many handrails as it can have. The wheelchair won't come into play until I can sit.


Scoosh said:


> If the walking frame is a tool for getting you more mobile (just for now) until you get sufficient balance and strength not to need it, I'd say Go for it … and not too many people will see it !
> 
> We won't tell !


It's not sounding like anyone expects me to recover much passed where I am now tbh Scoosh. There is definite paralysis present in both legs.  and my left leg is struggling to be the dominant leg. It just can't cope with it. Something I will probably have to accept. But physiologically if they can resolve the sitting issue, I can cope with a wheelchair for longer distance use , it would leave me in a significantly better position than I am now with even the potential to work again which right now I don't have.

We shall have to see what my new consultant says. And today I need to write down a whole load of things like where the pain is, symptoms, questions etc.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Mar 2015)

Aye - but you are a fighter @SatNavSaysStraightOn  and you still want to get out and about and explore ! 

"CC's Miss* Inspiration" 
or "Miss* Inspiration CC" 





*Mrs is also permissable


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

Fighting is all I have left! seems I am good at it!


----------



## Scoosh (11 Mar 2015)

Scary MICC* !!! 






*see title above


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Mar 2015)

Having just updated mine, I wonder if you keep a diary @SatNavSaysStraightOn ? Not so much a cornfalkes for breakfast type, but more a record of what things felt like, pain relief, sleep pattern and so forth?
Mines running to many pages now, but it's useful to look back on when I get certain pains. This 5th episode started with hip and back pains, which I thought were new. My long suffering wife (and my best fried at that) said I'd had it before, and as ever was correct. It's also interesting to help me manage the recovery. I went back to work 6 weeks after my first encounter with this affliction 2 years ago, too quickly as it turns out since within weeks I was in hospital again. After episode 2 I was off for 16 weeks, then 10 after episode 3. Episode 4 was 8 weeks and I'm I in number 5 at the moment!
Anyway, my little diary tells me that the paranoia, crying, anxiety and jitters are all normal, and were the same last time. Don't make it any easier though


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

It is strange you say that, but I actually started one on Monday.
I have also found and printed off a good diagram of the spine and pelvis so I can more clearly identify and draw on where the pain actually is. Plus another that includes the legs, so I can map that pain as well, but that one is pretty constant.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Mar 2015)

I had a raised toilet seat after my hip replacement three years ago.

Very comfy, in fact so comfy I still have it, even though I can now manage a normal height toilet.

Only downside is the inability to put the lid down.

You only realise how much a toilet lid traps smells until you can't use one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

I'm getting the frame around the toilet to aid with standing, but not the raised bit. Think the trial walking frame is Monday!


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm getting the frame around the toilet to aid with standing, but not the raised bit. Think the trial walking frame is Monday!



Not seen one of those, but it should be free standing, so you can hide it somewhere if guests are expected.

Not that I bother, not least because I don't have many guests.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I don't have many guests.


Me neither, though my mother is coming over for a 2nd Friday in a row. I think she may have been rather worried about me last Friday.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm getting the frame around the toilet to aid with standing, but not the raised bit. Think the trial walking frame is Monday!


When we got our (built in ) outside loo converted to inside for Mrs S, we got it raised up. No rails but she can grab the door frame, it's not big.
Dad used to have one of the frames. Jeez it sounds so hard for you. Keep your spirits up if you can. Know it's hard for Mrs S. I need to keep doing my reduced amount of cycling to keep me sane too.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Stonechat said:


> When we got our (built in ) outside loo converted to inside for Mrs S, we got it raised up. No rails but she can grab the door frame, it's not big.
> Dad used to have one of the frames. Jeez it sounds so hard for you. Keep your spirits up if you can. Know it's hard for Mrs S. I need to keep doing my reduced amount of cycling to keep me sane too.


I'm trying hard to get my husband cycling again! He hasn't done this had happened and I know it would help him! He has finally got as far as getting his panniers out again and when I innocently asked him why you'd me he was going to start cycling to work again! That was last week mind you 

We are tenants so there is a limited amount of what we can do to the place place. However some suction cup handles in the miniature shower have been fantastic! They hold so well that I suspect they will bring the tiles off the wall before they let go .


----------



## summerdays (12 Mar 2015)

He possibly wants to be in the car so that he can get home quicker if he needed to? (True love)


----------



## Scoosh (12 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm trying hard to get my husband cycling again!


He's rather the unsung hero in all this, isn't he ? Having had to do a bit of 'extra work' for Mrs Scoosh when she smashed up her shoulder a year or two back, I can appreciate something of what he - and all you other amazingly wonderful, loving, caring spouses  of those with mobility/health issues - must be going through.  Quite genuinely, you all have my deepest admiration and respect.  **

Kind of brings home those wedding vows of "for better, for worse, … in sickness and in health". 

I hope you all manage to get some Me Time and enjoy your cycling. 



**(at last an opportunity to use that smiley )


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Kind of brings home those wedding vows of "for better, for worse, … in sickness and in health".


he has been offered the opportunity of 'out' but won't. Why is beyond me some days but like you said he is the unsung hero, but getting out on his bike would help him a lot to deal with the stress he is under. I have been trying ot get him out on his bike at weekends - the idea of cycling to work took me by surprise as well! It is his birthday on Sunday and he still has not given me any ideas on what he wants. So given how much he raved about the bread bin whilst we were living in our landlady's house, I have bought him one! Not really what I wanted to get him, but he doesn't want music vouchers or book vouchers so a bread bin it is! he has no idea.

On another note, I was at the hospital again this morning for a contrast MRI... all went well, not that much can go wrong with an MRI that is.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> … a contrast MRI... all went well, not that much can go wrong with an MRI that is.


Maybe but you getting out of the house, to the hospital, getting scanned and back home again - all in one piece =  and , maybe even  in my book ! 

Hope you are neither too sore  nor drugged to the eyeballs  or beyond.


----------



## Ganymede (12 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> he has been offered the opportunity of 'out' but won't. Why is beyond me some days but like you said he is the unsung hero, but getting out on his bike would help him a lot to deal with the stress he is under. I have been trying ot get him out on his bike at weekends - the idea of cycling to work took me by surprise as well! It is his birthday on Sunday and he still has not given me any ideas on what he wants. So given how much he raved about the bread bin whilst we were living in our landlady's house, I have bought him one! Not really what I wanted to get him, but he doesn't want music vouchers or book vouchers so a bread bin it is! he has no idea.
> 
> On another note, I was at the hospital again this morning for a contrast MRI... all went well, not that much can go wrong with an MRI that is.


You must tell him from us that we think he's brilliant.

And I think a bread bin is a great present. He'll use it forever!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Hope you are neither too sore  nor drugged to the eyeballs  or beyond.


you clearly haven't see the mistakes I have made moderating this morning, or the newbie thread where I asked nigelnaturist how he was planning on shaving 5kg off a frame he was looking at because I read 1350g as 13.5kg!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Mar 2015)

Dr has just been on a house visit following on from my request for more morphine last week. I also wanted my pregabalin (lyrica) dose changed so the Dr on the phone decided a home visit was in order for a review of my situation...

Luckily I got one of the nice drs who knew I am normally very active and knows I would normally cycle to and from the surgery.. It was a very helpful visit and he is going to prescribe some longer acting morphine tablets for me to take first thing in the morning, and has agreed to increasing my lyrica as well at lunchtime so help with the issues in the evening with my leg cramping up and is also going to write a referral for private physio to come out and help teach me how to walk properly or at least walk better than I am now! He thinks a lot of the pain I have at the moment may be from inflammation in the sacroiliac joint as well as the back pain at L5-S1 (my falling does not help matters). He also disagrees with my consultant saying physio won't be useful, but I need a private referral because the NHS physio that come out to me (started last week) are more orientated at looking at and dealing with issues around the home than they are anything else. BUPA will cover this and I did have 6 sessions already authorised. don't know if I still have but I'll find out. He also wants me to start taking more morphine (liquid) to deal with the pain better during the day, so whilst things haven't progressed on a physical note, they have with progress in other areas.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2015)

Sounds like a productive doctor visit 

Normally Bupa sessions aren't time limited, but they are specific to a particular practitioner or practice, so you may need to change that if, for example, they were signed off for the hospital or whatever. It's an easy phonecall to get amended as long as the new provider is fee assured


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Sounds like a productive doctor visit
> 
> Normally Bupa sessions aren't time limited, but they are specific to a particular practitioner or practice, so you may need to change that if, for example, they were signed off for the hospital or whatever. It's an easy phonecall to get amended as long as the new provider is fee assured


If the provider is the physio then I have named a person who knows me and has seen me and more importantly was on the list of physios previously named by BUPA who would make home visits. The 6 sessions were authorised when we first made the first phone call relating to the condition.. if that makes sense.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Mar 2015)

numbnuts said:


> Oh dear I feel your pain I do hope you get better soon


I get the feeling that I am going to be on morphine and pregabalin for a long time sadly  but if it gets me up and sitting again then I will celebrate. I guess if I can sit, then I can at least consider a life outside of this bedroom again! And sitting would mean I could use a wheelchair and go shopping - Oh I so want to go to the supermarket again! It would be really nice  the little things in life hey?


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If the provider is the physio then I have named a person who knows me and has seen me and more importantly was on the list of physios previously named by BUPA who would make home visits. The 6 sessions were authorised when we first made the first phone call relating to the condition.. if that makes sense.


So it's the same physio as on the authorisation? Just go ahead and make the appointment then. In my extensive experience, there is no expiry date on the sessions


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> So it's the same physio as on the authorisation? Just go ahead and make the appointment then. In my extensive experience, there is no expiry date on the sessions


brilliant - thank you.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2015)

Just establish how that physio wants to be paid - by you and claim back or directly via BUPA. It does vary


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Mar 2015)

I had a dream possibly inspired by your trike. I dreamt that I had got a recumbent trike, but this was special ... It was an amphibious one. Somebody asked me how you steered it on water and I had to admit that I hadn't tried it yet. Unfortunately, as is often the way in dreams, I left it somewhere and couldn't find it again.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

Spinal issues remain. Paralysis remains. Still can't sit. I am trying to get out every day on the bike with my physio day as a rest day. that was meant to be today, physio that is, but whilst I was out on the walk (I go out twice a day end of story bike or walk) she rang and cancelled at 30 minutes notice! I'm out for a walk every evening (or every evening my husband is home) but that is still a struggle. Balance is all over the place and I have to take a lot of my weight on the crutches. The morning trike ride usually wipes me out completely as well, but I managed 10 miles for the first time yesterday - took an hour and a half of riding time mind you!

On the positive side, my GP came out last week to see me (I think it was last week - bit foggy on dates) and the time release morphine capsules he has put me on seem to be helping because my daily morphine is down to 2-3 additional doses (rather than 3-4), I'm off the codeine and I only need 2-3 additional doses of paracetamol. The increase in the nerve pain med (Pregabalin) has helped my leg and calf muscle issues.

Its hard work. Yesterday was great with the weather as well and made it worthwhile, but it is still very hard and is taking a lot out of me. Days like yesterday help with warding off depression but it is a close call at the moment!


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I managed 10 miles for the first time yesterday - took an hour and a half of riding time mind you!


That's not that far off normal for me

Sounds good news on the medication front.


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2015)

Any news on the appointment with the new consultant? And the MRI results?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2015)

That trike is certainly earning its keep! 

Good luck with your back, though it is beginning to sound like getting another consultant to look at it might be a good idea?


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> That trike is certainly earning its keep!
> 
> Good luck with your back, though it is beginning to sound like getting another consultant to look at it might be a good idea?


I think she's waiting for a referral as an earlier post


----------



## Ganymede (26 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> That's not that far off normal for me


I was going to say that too....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Any news on the appointment with the new consultant? And the MRI results?


I've had a letter through the post telling me that the results of the MRI scan look better than the last one and that there is very little scaring. She has talked to the Multi Disciplinary Team (I gave consent) and has made me an appointment (with her) for the 2nd April, so next Thursday. That came through the post yesterday.
As for the referral, I'm not certain she has done it, but will ask. I also probably need to point out to her that whilst the MRI is 'fine' my issues are not whilst lying down as being confined to bed proves - lying down is something I can do. What I can't do is vertical! I have been keeping a pain dairy which I will take with me along with a list of questions and hopefully a clearer head!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> I was going to say that too....


It's half of what I used to do on a bad day on my road bike though and 2/5ths of what I could do on a good day...
OK - off-road I usually only average 10 miles an hour.

Its frustrating. I need to pick up the courage to try the road on the recumbent trike. I did our lane yesterday to add the distance on to make 10 miles after I had done the normal and met a car, it made me realise how low to the ground I was, but the car had no issues on the single track lane we live on. But I want to do something with the flag first and also have my husband with me when I go out on the road for the first time. Confidence is not helped by the fact if I go out of our lane, I have a short very sharp uphill one way and a long steep up hill the other way plus I don't yet think my legs are strong enough to manage either direction yet!


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2015)

Give it time ... you are progressing, don't forget anyone transferring to a trike will take some time to build up speed and you have additional problems slowing you down.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

I know, but its hard... so very hard. I am effectively having to learn to ride a bike again, irrespective of the fact it is a trike. not to mention that fitness thing that is a pain in the ass... I have gone from 150 miles a week and not batting an eye lid at it, to struggling to manage a very slow and very flat 10 miles... and it hurts physically and emotionally and everything else that can be added an aalley to.!


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I know, but its hard... so very hard. I am effectively having to learn to ride a bike again, irrespective of the fact it is a trike. not to mention that fitness thing that is a pain in the ass... I have gone from 150 miles a week and not batting an eye lid at it, to struggling to manage a very slow and very flat 10 miles... and it hurts physically and emotionally and everything else that can be added an aalley to.!


This is far easier said than done but wipe the slate clean, don't compare, except with where you started on the trike. You may not feel you are making progress but from the perspective of someone watching from the outside, you are. In fact it's remarkable what you are doing in the circumstances. I seriously doubt I would have your grit in your situation. It is, in a completely non corny way, inspiring. A word used too often but in this case extremely apt.


----------



## Ganymede (26 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> It is, in a completely non corny way, inspiring. A word used too often but in this case extremely apt.


Agree!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> This is far easier said than done but wipe the slate clean, don't compare, except with where you started on the trike. You may not feel you are making progress but from the perspective of someone watching from the outside, you are. In fact it's remarkable what you are doing in the circumstances. I seriously doubt I would have your grit in your situation. It is, in a completely non corny way, inspiring. A word used too often but in this case extremely apt.


Thank you. It is so very hard not to compare.
I have actually considered deleting all my strava data or creating a new account just to see progress...but I don't know. guess I am just having a bad time at the moment. it is so very frustrating with me still not being able to sit up and being confined to bed for the rest of the day when not on the trike, but only being able to manage so little when I am on it, sorry it feels like very little. I have been at the start again from scratch point too many times in my life now. The last one only being 3 years ago after the dog bite injury. AHAHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhh


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have actually considered deleting all my strava data


That's a personal choice. Me, I wouldn't delete it because I have stuff going back years and I was faster years ago  It's a compartmentalisation thing, which may take time. I'm not very good at this stuff but it's about who you are now, without letting go of where you want to be, if that makes any sense. A line in the sand kind of thing...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> That's a personal choice. Me, I wouldn't delete it because I have stuff going back years and I was faster years ago  It's a compartmentalisation thing, which may take time. I'm not very good at this stuff but it's about who you are now, without letting go of where you want to be, if that makes any sense. A line in the sand kind of thing...


yep _ I haven't deleted it for the same reasons... I like seeing the total mileage thing and knowing that it is there. Veloviewer allows me some of the analysis but not much. A new account could work better in some ways, but then I would have to set up all the friends again and let them know.... hard to know what to do, unless I want to generate my own stats locally on my laptop.... guess if that is the case the sooner I start the better really. then I would probably be able to to see the progress better. but I know yesterday I stopped caring about the progress and just enjoyed the ride. Today is a day off... in otherwords it was meant to be my phsyio day, but she rang me 30 mins before she was due and cancelled because she had got to the office to find someone had changed my appointment and put someone else in my place! Annoying or what!... right - back to trying to connect to my parent's computer to fix it. connecting to it is not going smoothly. my mother can not follow instructions for the life of her!


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> connecting to it is not going smoothly. my mother can not follow instructions for the life of her!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


>


we've only been at it since 10am and this is simply generating the file to send to me (and give me the password) so I can remote control the faulty computer!
2 hours and I still don't have a password or a file!


----------



## theloafer (26 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I stopped caring about the progress and just enjoyed the ride.



I found the same thing ..after 7 months off the bike .... I would plan a short ride that I knew and was short of my usual mileage and fairly flat , but once out on the road the legs would shout stop.. I got very disheartened and decided to turn back for home  but once I had no set target legs just seemed to get a new lease of life and I just enjoyed been out  first was 5 miles 2 was 11 miles 3 was 20 miles (and I have a JOGLE almost planed for this July )  you will get there young lady


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Mar 2015)

theloafer said:


> I found the same thing ..after 7 months off the bike .... I would plan a short ride that I knew and was short of my usual mileage and fairly flat , but once out on the road the legs would shout stop.. I got very disheartened and decided to turn back for home  but once I had no set target legs just seemed to get a new lease of life and I just enjoyed been out  first was 5 miles 2 was 11 miles 3 was 20 miles (and I have a JOGLE almost planed for this July )  you will get there young lady


this young lady is feeling like an OAP what with 2 sets of crutches, a toilet arm rest... and then looking at the rising reclining chairs and the upholstery they come in .... OAP time


----------



## theloafer (26 Mar 2015)

this might be of some inspiration young lady (please ignore the weight bit) it will take time and you will get there just believe 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX9FSZJu448


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2015)

Just wondering :

How did get on yesterday? 
Has the physio been yet? 

xxx


----------



## Sara_H (3 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I know, but its hard... so very hard. I am effectively having to learn to ride a bike again, irrespective of the fact it is a trike. not to mention that fitness thing that is a pain in the ass... I have gone from 150 miles a week and not batting an eye lid at it, to struggling to manage a very slow and very flat 10 miles... and it hurts physically and emotionally and everything else that can be added an aalley to.!



This might not be what you want to hear but...... have you considered adding electric assist?

When I was recovering from my illness I was housebound by just being too weak to ride (and stubborn refusal to buy a car!). Buying the electric bike saved my sanity - being able to get out and ride and have something resembling normality was just fabulous. I laughed my head off the first time I rode it - was wonderful to be riding and independent again!
I only used it for about three months in the end, but it was worth every penny.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2015)

Electric trike assist might be an interesting possibility ...? 

As for the war veteran with the bad knees ... impressive stuff!

My knees were well on the way out before illness scared me into taking my health more seriously. At the time, I was struggling to get up from a seated position and my knees hurt every time I used the stairs. After losing 4.5 stone, everything feels so much easier!

Keep up the good work, SNSSO. I am sure that you will get your range up somehow, even if that involves more surgery or motor assist.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2015)

yep - it certainly seems to take forever! 

I am waiting for a consultation with a 2nd consultant to decide on if they should fuse the vertebrae and if there were be any benefit from it. I still can't sit down and with all the attempts that they keep trying, it seems worse not better than ever before. Physio have concluded I need to slouch! yep you heard me, I need to slouch to relieve the pressure from whatever is getting trapped and the normal - you should be standing up straight sticking your arse out is actually bad for me! 

I have bought the riser recliner chair - given up. I needed to get out of the bedroom and enough was enough. I had been looking at it for long enough to know when I saw a 20% Easter sale on that chair that it was genuinely 20% off because the price dropped dramatically!

Walking is not getting any easier, distance remains the same and my control of my legs is still useless. Walking also hurts something chronic - mind you so does cycling. Since going onto the 24hrs morphine I have been a lot better with pain management at least and movement is easier, but only general movement, not exercise. Exercise still needs morphine on top of the 24hr dose and cycling needs codeine as well as the morphine on top of the 24hrs dose... so this all in addition to the paracetamol and the pregabalin which seems to be good at 300mg three times a day.

It is only cycling that seems to be OK, it is easier than walking and I have managed to get it to around 2 hours in the morning about 5 times a week. I am nearly at 300 miles which is amazing really! today's ride was 15.9 miles at a staggering 7.7mph! But I guess I will get better at it and find some more speed as my weight comes off, assuming my adrenal issues don't screw life up like they did yesterday. I had an adrenal hypoglycaemic attack. Unlike a diabetic one, food/sugar is not the cure because my body can't get the glucose from the gut to the blood stream... my physio found me semi-conscious. I don't really remember yesterday afternoon...

I just keep plugging away at it. It is all I can do and hope that the 2nd consultant either has some ideas and/or agrees that fusing the vertebrae is the way forward. I know my other consultant is now trying for the waiting game which neither physio think is a good solution. They both believe I would be better off with the vertebrae fused. Not a lot I can do but wait until the next consultation happens...


----------



## Stonechat (16 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - it certainly seems to take forever!
> 
> I am waiting for a consultation with a 2nd consultant to decide on if they should fuse the vertebrae and if there were be any benefit from it. I still can't sit down and with all the attempts that they keep trying, it seems worse not better than ever before. Physio have concluded I need to slouch! yep you heard me, I need to slouch to relieve the pressure from whatever is getting trapped and the normal - you should be standing up straight sticking your arse out is actually bad for me!
> 
> ...


Hope things move ahead in whatever is the best way.

Mrs S was on Pregabalin last year, but had side effects so came off it


----------



## raleighnut (16 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - it certainly seems to take forever!
> 
> I am waiting for a consultation with a 2nd consultant to decide on if they should fuse the vertebrae and if there were be any benefit from it. I still can't sit down and with all the attempts that they keep trying, it seems worse not better than ever before. Physio have concluded I need to slouch! yep you heard me, I need to slouch to relieve the pressure from whatever is getting trapped and the normal - you should be standing up straight sticking your arse out is actually bad for me!
> 
> ...


One thing you may find is things start to move a bit quicker now we are in to a new financial year, some Consultants don't like to tell you that they are over-budget and that is why the operation is not being done yet but one of my GP's used to be quite vocal about this. He was an old-school leftwing Doctor who believed fervently in the NHS and was regularly quoted in the local papers saying "How can you put a price on healthcare" every time the Leicester Mercury did an article on ward/department closures.
He was actually a really good Doctor and a very nice fella, he still even drove the Morgan plus 4 sportscar that his father presented to him when he qualified in the late 50s (called Meg cos the first 3 letters of the reg. no were MEG)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Hope things move ahead in whatever is the best way.
> 
> Mrs S was on Pregabalin last year, but had side effects so came off it


I'm putting up with the side effects because my leg is useless without the pregabalin and I can't even straighten it or stand without. Even missing a dose is agony now and I can tell when my next dose is due. Little things like not being able to straighten my leg or stand on it in the morning, the morning dose being at the 9 hour mark rather than the required 8 hrs after the evening dose. Little things like that. If I take the evening dose at 10pm then the morning dose at 6am and not get 8 hours sleep my leg is ok but I'm not! So 9:30pm and 6:30am it is. It may not seen like much of a difference but it definitely makes one!
Still I'm tired so a quick shuffle around the site and then some shut eye.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Apr 2015)

Just seen the 2nd consultant who has agreed to do a more extensive decompression and spinal fusion. He's going to do it from the back rather than the front because it apparently gives more chance of them operating successfully if I every have problems with L4-L5 which there is a chance of even thought the disc looks fine. His experience is that this disc L5-S1 probably went because of a minor deformity at the base of the spine meaning it probably never formed correctly in the first place. The shape of the next disc up is apparently the clue (it's more of a wedge shape than it should be even though it looks fine). He says there is a 60% chance of improvement in my condition which is enough of a chance for me to take the surgery and hope! He going to restore the gap between the vertebrae, fuse the spine and do another decompression, this time more extensively. There's little chance that the paralysis will improve but we never know. It's the pain in the spine that's the biggest issue. Also the spine will be fused in a non-neutral position to help alleviate the pain and I get the same anaesthetist as last time which I'm happy about. So pre-op next week and the op on the 11th May.

Fingers crossed.

He is clearly more experienced than my other consultant and has that senior consultant feel to him which is reassuring. We had a good long chat and he even speed about my wrist issues and the complications around them plus who operated on them. He knew the consultant and professor that I was under for them and knew that I had ended up there due to issues similar to this. I'm a patient that falls outside of the norms! Yep that's me alright! Anyhow I'm feeling much more hopeful and positive having spoken with him though it was fun explaining why I don't have a job! Re the quitting my job to go off and cycle around the world bit!


----------



## Stonechat (27 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just seen the 2nd consultant who has agreed to do a more extensive decompression and spinal fusion. He's going to do it from the back rather than the front because it apparently gives more chance of them operating successfully if I every have problems with L4-L5 which there is a chance of even thought the disc looks fine. His experience is that this disc L5-S1 probably went because of a minor deformity at the base of the spine meaning it probably never formed correctly in the first place. The shape of the next disc up is apparently the clue (it's more of a wedge shape than it should be even though it looks fine). He says there is a 60% chance of improvement in my condition which is enough of a chance for me to take the surgery and hope! He going to restore the gap between the vertebrae, fuse the spine and do another decompression, this time more extensively. There's little chance that the paralysis will improve but we never know. It's the pain in the spine that's the biggest issue. Also the spine will be fused in a non-neutral position to help alleviate the pain and I get the same anaesthetist as last time which I'm happy about. So pre-op next week and the op on the 11th May.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> He is clearly more experienced than my other consultant and has that senior consultant feel to him which is reassuring. We had a good long chat and he even speed about my wrist issues and the complications around them plus who operated on them. He knew the consultant and professor that I was under for them and knew that I had ended up there due to issues similar to this. I'm a patient that falls outside of the norms! Yep that's me alright! Anyhow I'm feeling much more hopeful and positive having spoken with him though it was fun explaining why I don't have a job! Re the quitting my job to go off and cycle around the world bit!


Well at least it gives you confidence to see such a consultant. Not sure about being outside the norms! Hope it all goes well Emma


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2015)

Good luck, very glad there's a plan to move forwards and you have confidence in the surgeon


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2015)

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Katherine (27 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just seen the 2nd consultant who has agreed to do a more extensive decompression and spinal fusion. He's going to do it from the back rather than the front because it apparently gives more chance of them operating successfully if I every have problems with L4-L5 which there is a chance of even thought the disc looks fine. His experience is that this disc L5-S1 probably went because of a minor deformity at the base of the spine meaning it probably never formed correctly in the first place. The shape of the next disc up is apparently the clue (it's more of a wedge shape than it should be even though it looks fine). He says there is a 60% chance of improvement in my condition which is enough of a chance for me to take the surgery and hope! He going to restore the gap between the vertebrae, fuse the spine and do another decompression, this time more extensively. There's little chance that the paralysis will improve but we never know. It's the pain in the spine that's the biggest issue. Also the spine will be fused in a non-neutral position to help alleviate the pain and I get the same anaesthetist as last time which I'm happy about. So pre-op next week and the op on the 11th May.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> He is clearly more experienced than my other consultant and has that senior consultant feel to him which is reassuring. We had a good long chat and he even speed about my wrist issues and the complications around them plus who operated on them. He knew the consultant and professor that I was under for them and knew that I had ended up there due to issues similar to this. I'm a patient that falls outside of the norms! Yep that's me alright! Anyhow I'm feeling much more hopeful and positive having spoken with him though it was fun explaining why I don't have a job! Re the quitting my job to go off and cycle around the world bit!


Wow. Sounds good. Good luck. Xxx


----------



## theloafer (27 Apr 2015)

Hope it goes well. will have fingers crossed here for you also.. SNSSO


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Apr 2015)

That sounds a lot more positive. I hope all goes well and you'll be up and out on the trike again quickly.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Apr 2015)

Great to hear you a bit more upbeat, and great that you have a consultant with whom you can build a bit of a relationship.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Apr 2015)

That's very good news, much better outlook than previously.
Best wishes for all going well @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## cyberknight (27 Apr 2015)

Your positive attitude to life i got to say is an inspiration, it sure puts the whinging you hear from most into perspective .


----------



## gavgav (28 Apr 2015)

All the best. Hope it goes well!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3666596, member: 9609"]so are they going to fuse the bottom two lumber joints ? (L4-L5 & L5-S1)

best of luck with whatever the are doing.[/QUOTE]
No, they are fusing L5-S1 only and I suspect I will end up with routine appointments to monitor the situation with respect to L4- L5 because the disc whilst an interesting shape appears to have formed in that shape and looks sound on the MRI so may well be fine for the rest of my life or may fail in the same manner as this one. They simply don't know, but operating through the back will allow them to replace that disc if there are future issues with it, rather than only being able to fuse my spine at the next level up in future. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Apr 2015)

Just had my consultation for my PIP claim as all. Thankfully that has gone well as well. So fingers crossed on that front as well. They know I'm due more surgery and have changed consultants etc.


----------



## Ganymede (28 Apr 2015)

Interesting news IN A GOOD WAY, @SatNavSaysStraightOn! I somehow feel it's a useful development that you've become the focus of attention of a senior consultant - you might become his pet project!

I hope it all goes well for you - and well done on getting the PIP claim sorted too.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just seen the 2nd consultant who has agreed to do a more extensive decompression and spinal fusion. He's going to do it from the back rather than the front because it apparently gives more chance of them operating successfully if I every have problems with L4-L5 which there is a chance of even thought the disc looks fine. His experience is that this disc L5-S1 probably went because of a minor deformity at the base of the spine meaning it probably never formed correctly in the first place. The shape of the next disc up is apparently the clue (it's more of a wedge shape than it should be even though it looks fine). He says there is a 60% chance of improvement in my condition which is enough of a chance for me to take the surgery and hope! He going to restore the gap between the vertebrae, fuse the spine and do another decompression, this time more extensively. There's little chance that the paralysis will improve but we never know. It's the pain in the spine that's the biggest issue. Also the spine will be fused in a non-neutral position to help alleviate the pain and I get the same anaesthetist as last time which I'm happy about. So pre-op next week and the op on the 11th May.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> He is clearly more experienced than my other consultant and has that senior consultant feel to him which is reassuring. We had a good long chat and he even speed about my wrist issues and the complications around them plus who operated on them. He knew the consultant and professor that I was under for them and knew that I had ended up there due to issues similar to this. I'm a patient that falls outside of the norms! Yep that's me alright! Anyhow I'm feeling much more hopeful and positive having spoken with him though it was fun explaining why I don't have a job! Re the quitting my job to go off and cycle around the world bit!



looks like you will be going in as im coming out , i go in on 4th may and been told to expect 5 or six nights stay , two discs removed , facetectomy and fusion , getting more than a little nervous now.

good luck with your op


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Apr 2015)

roadrash said:


> looks like you will be going in as im coming out , i go in on 4th may and been told to expect 5 or six nights stay , two discs removed , facetectomy and fusion , getting more than a little nervous now.
> 
> good luck with your op


Thank you and good luck with yours. Are you going into Wrightington?

I looked mine up and decided the less I know about it the better! Bupa rang us earlier to confirm the max they would pay for the anaesthetist and it is significantly more than for the first op... which gives me an idea on how long I am likely to be under the knife! They are hoping for a 4 or 5 night stay for me...

Best wishes and try not to think about it too much! I have found that to be the best policy over the years...


----------



## roadrash (30 Apr 2015)

not wrightington,i was seen at wrightington a couple of years ago, saw a dr grennan , found him to be an arrogant prick, more or less told me their was nothing wrong and i was trying it on, refused mri etc, im going into whiston under the care of neurosurgeon mr martin wilby
http://www.thewaltoncentre.nhs.uk/Consultant/88/mr-m-wilby.html


----------



## Pale Rider (3 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> found him to be an arrogant prick



I'm sure he posts on here.


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 May 2015)

Just caught up with posts.
Wishing you all the best SNSSO and looking toward to hearing that it's worked as well as it could have!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 May 2015)

thanks.
6 days and counting and wishing they would hurry up and disappear!

Best wishes to @roadrash who is having slightly more done than myself and his op is today.

SNSSO.


----------



## ScotiaLass (5 May 2015)

All the best @roadrash Hope all goes well for you and you're soon back on your feet!


----------



## Licramite (5 May 2015)

deepest symapthy, I got a dodgy back and when it goes it is mighty painful.
give it lots of time. keep taking the painkillers
al the best for your recovery


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

I was wondering the same...


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2015)

Me too! We've only had a "I might be coming home tomorrow" in Mundane News. 
So, how are you @SatNavSaysStraightOn?


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> Me too! We've only had a "I might be coming home tomorrow" in Mundane News.
> So, how are you @SatNavSaysStraightOn?


I've been wondering too.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 May 2015)

Agreed. Hope the operation went well, @SatNavSaysStraightOn .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2015)

The op went really well thank you. I was only on theatre for 4 hours and soon back on the ward. I have recovered far better than expected by anyone and have been cleared by physio and my consultant to come home today, 2 days earlier than expected. The PCA came and catheter came out a day earlier than usual and I have walked with crutches sooner than expected.

I've been back on the level of pain meds I was on before the op for a couple of days now and my consultant has made it clear he wants me to continue taking the pain meds rather than not exercising. I can try cycling again in 3-4 weeks time. I see him again in 6 weeks. I would see physio at the hospital if I had any way of getting to them... So they have left me with instructions which is basically to carry on with what I am doing.

I'm also taller and not just taller in the 'I now have the disc height back' but also in a my pelvis and spine never held this position before.

The only downside is that I have a chest infection, but we were expecting that. I had a rattle before they operated but was completely symptom free. I'm still symptom free in that there is no temperature or anything like that, but my chest is no longer clear so cultures are being done.

However it won't stop me going home today.
So currently all positive.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2015)

best news ive seen for a while


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The op went really well thank you. I was only on theatre for 4 hours and son back on the ward. I have recovered far better than expected by anyone and have been cleared by physio and my consultant to come home today, 2 days earlier than expected. The PCA came and catheter came out a day earlier than usual and I have walled with crutches sooner than expected.
> 
> I've been back on the level of pain meds I was on before the op for a couple of days now and my consultant has made it clear he wants me to continue taking the pain meds rather than not exercising. I can try cycling again in 3-4 weeks time. I see him again in 6 weeks. I would see physio at the hospital if I had any way of getting to them... Do they have left me with instructions which is basically to carry on with what I am doing.
> 
> ...


Great news, GWS have a virtual flower for your jug.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2015)

I still have to learn to sit again, and my right leg is still weaker than my left but nothing worse than pre op...


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2015)

Good news indeed


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2015)

fossyant said:


> Good news indeed


It is, but there is still a long recovery ahead, however my consultant had told me not to get rid of my 2 wheeled bikes and that he may even get me walking with only 1 crutch for life rather than 2 which is also good news but indicative of the fact he also doesn't think that there is much chance of a 100% recovery from before my disc went to now sadly.


----------



## Saluki (14 May 2015)

Great news.
Full steam ahead for a nice recovery and a semblance of normality? Get well soon (couldn't find a grape 'smiley')


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> best news ive seen for a while


Hour ate you doing?
And in English, how are you doing?


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The op went really well thank you. I was only on theatre for 4 hours and* son* back on the ward. I have recovered far better than expected by anyone and have been cleared by physio and my consultant to come home today,


I didn't realise that you were expecting
I hope mother and baby are fine. 



I blame the Morphine.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2015)

It has actually been pointed out that I am seriously lucky I haven't been pregnant to full term because there is no way my back would have lasted a pregnancy at all and then there would have been very little that could have been done! And that was from my consultant.


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The op went really well thank you. I was only on theatre for 4 hours and son back on the ward. I have recovered far better than expected by anyone and have been cleared by physio and my consultant to come home today, 2 days earlier than expected. The PCA came and catheter came out a day earlier than usual and I have walled with crutches sooner than expected.
> 
> I've been back on the level of pain meds I was on before the op for a couple of days now and my consultant has made it clear he wants me to continue taking the pain meds rather than not exercising. I can try cycling again in 3-4 weeks time. I see him again in 6 weeks. I would see physio at the hospital if I had any way of getting to them... Do they have left me with instructions which is basically to carry on with what I am doing.
> 
> ...


Great news! I've been thinking about you and wondering how you were doing.
Keep going girl!


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hour ate you doing?
> And in English, how are you doing?



im doing ok thanks , back feels better than ever but pain and numbness down my right leg, some days un bearable ( feels like the worst toothache imaginable, but in leg ) others , not too bad . Been told to expect it as the nerves that were trapped begin to repair themselves, and to allow up to 18 months for them to repair fully.
stitches come out tomorrow

I wish you well , and if your leg pain is like mine , you have my sympathy, good luck.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> im doing ok thanks , back feels better than ever but pain and numbness down my right leg, some days un bearable ( feels like the worst toothache imaginable, but in leg ) others , not too bad . Been told to expect it as the nerves that were trapped begin to repair themselves, and to allow up to 18 months for them to repair fully.
> stitches come out tomorrow
> 
> I wish you well , and if your leg pain is like mine , you have my sympathy, good luck.


I have been lucky in that sense. I had all the incredibly intense leg pain back at Christmas & through the New Year and now have the nerve pain meds high enough to deal with it (Pregabalin 300mg three times a day - I prefer their side effects to the nerve pain!). I get a lot of aching in the muscles and you can trace the sciatic nerve through the leg by where it is most painful, but the rest of the pain I can deal with with the morphine and paracetamol. I do get leg pain, I have it now, so I guess there is still a lot of healing for me to do as well. I have a high bone density diet planned (or continued because I was already treating osteoporosis myself rather than via drugs) which should help with the new bone generation - I still have no idea on where the bone graft was taken from, I totally forgot to ask, but I don't have any other scars so I guess he used the same entry site. 

Sometimes the pain is bad enough to have my leg cramped up in pain and it is very clearly all down the sciatic nerve. The muscle pain I have been told to deal with using morphine. It is a toss up between taking enough morphine and pregabalin and not knowing what day of the week it is, to putting up with the pain and being lucid! Some days are better than others as you say and I have been working on the staying/getting active option as much as possible which really has helped even when I have really not felt like doing it. I am desperately stubborn like that!

It does look like there is some permanent nerve damage for me, but at least it comes in the form of paralysis and weakness rather than continual nerve pain - I have been there and done that and it is hell! it is telling that he has said he hopes to get me walking again with only the 1 crutch but probably not ever without.

Curiously I don't have a very big scar and have no stitches to come out at all!

I would have physio if I was able to get to them, but I can ring them anytime to arrange it as needed if I am able to travel in a car that far anytime soon!
Otherwise I just need to keep doing what I have been doing, which is being bloody minded and getting up and out twice a day no matter what (and using the morphine to enable to me to do that!).


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2015)

your description of the leg/nerve pain is exactly the same. i dont know about your bone graft but mine was done using artificial graft material, and then the metalwork,
interesting that you have no stitches to be removed, i have two incisions that run parralel for about 4 inches at the base of my spine L4/L5, Im currently using both crutches (one when mrs roadrash isnt nagging) i will be losing one very shortly, Dont know about you but i find sitting and standing from a sitting position to be a killer ,when standing as shown by physio, its the last little bit , tucking bum in and straightning up arrgghh hurts thinking about it,
annoyed with myself that i forgot to get a copy or photo of xray, will have to wait for follow up appointment in 3 weeks.
I have been given no extra pain relief just carry on with original , fentanyl patch 600 mg gabapentin 3x daily , 2x daily 25mg amytriptyline, paracetamol as and when.


----------



## Scoosh (14 May 2015)

and GWS to both of our CC Tough Nuts !


----------



## andytheflyer (14 May 2015)

Well done SNSSO. Looks like progress. If one leg's stronger than the other you'll have to take up haggis chasing (..around hills.....).

The partial paralysis and weakness in one leg is what I ended up with after my cervical decompressions - mine has partly worn off now. Never did get around to haggis chasing, can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Ganymede (14 May 2015)

Good to hear your news, @SatNavSaysStraightOn - I hope your recovery continues and you Get Well Soon!

Also best regards to @roadrash - keep b*ggering on!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> your description of the leg/nerve pain is exactly the same. i dont know about your bone graft but mine was done using artificial graft material, and then the metalwork,
> interesting that you have no stitches to be removed, i have two incisions that run parralel for about 4 inches at the base of my spine L4/L5, Im currently using both crutches (one when mrs roadrash isnt nagging) i will be losing one very shortly, Dont know about you but i find sitting and standing from a sitting position to be a killer ,when standing as shown by physio, its the last little bit , tucking bum in and straightning up arrgghh hurts thinking about it,
> annoyed with myself that i forgot to get a copy or photo of xray, will have to wait for follow up appointment in 3 weeks.
> I have been given no extra pain relief just carry on with original , fentanyl patch 600 mg gabapentin 3x daily , 2x daily 25mg amytriptyline, paracetamol as and when.


its the changing of position that does me in, but right now it is surgical pain that is getting me, so even lying back against something hurts like blazes. tucking my bum in and straightening is not something I need think about with it being L5-S1. I can't do anything else! I haven't looked at the wound yet - that will be 3 days before I have any idea, but I got the impression that I had a single wound of around 3 inches, but I need to check that bit. There is also the drain site... I haven't had an x-ray done. I guess he is confident enough with his work and my recovery... in fact so far I haven't had a single x-ray at all, just 3 MRI's. won't be loosing any crutches any time soon. I find only 1 is problematic for me, it causes me a lot of pain and I don't really know which one to loose because I have the pre-existing issues to deal with as well which include a left wrist which has had 11 operations on it. right now I just want to find a comfy position and can't! I think my buttock muscles are bruised as well!


----------



## summerdays (14 May 2015)

Really good news that you seen to be recovering better than expected from this op, I suspect it's the pig-headed attitude you've taken to not being beaten by this and that you have persevered on the trike. Good luck for the next few days/weeks and here's to hoping the recovery continues.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2015)

I'm glad to hear you're recovering so well and I hope that good progress continues.


----------



## Saluki (14 May 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Well done SNSSO. Looks like progress. If one leg's stronger than the other you'll have to take up haggis chasing (..around hills.....).
> 
> The partial paralysis and weakness in one leg is what I ended up with after my cervical decompressions - mine has partly worn off now. Never did get around to haggis chasing, can't stand the stuff.


She'll need a net and a stick though. How is SSNSO going to be able to poke at the haggis and catch it in a net if she needs both hands for crutches. You've not thought this through @andytheflyer 
Unless of course SSNSO invents the duel use crutch/net.


----------



## gavgav (14 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The op went really well thank you. I was only on theatre for 4 hours and soon back on the ward. I have recovered far better than expected by anyone and have been cleared by physio and my consultant to come home today, 2 days earlier than expected. The PCA came and catheter came out a day earlier than usual and I have walked with crutches sooner than expected.
> 
> I've been back on the level of pain meds I was on before the op for a couple of days now and my consultant has made it clear he wants me to continue taking the pain meds rather than not exercising. I can try cycling again in 3-4 weeks time. I see him again in 6 weeks. I would see physio at the hospital if I had any way of getting to them... So they have left me with instructions which is basically to carry on with what I am doing.
> 
> ...


Great to hear!! Hope to see you on the bike soon.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 May 2015)

Good news @SatNavSaysStraightOn, was thinking about your op today.
Glad to hear all went well.
Speedy return to normality to you and to @roadrash, both of you are very determined, chapeau!


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2015)

26 stitches removed this morning, feels loads better , doesnt feel all tight now , next to eliminate this damn leg pain


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> 26 stitches removed this morning, feels loads better , doesnt feel all tight now , next to eliminate this damn leg pain


It is always good to get stitches out. Glad it feels much better.
Have you asked to change your pain meds from gabapentin to pregabalin? It worked exceptionally well for me. My GP had me on gabapentin initially because it is a lot cheaper for the NHS (pennies for a 100 tablets) whereas pregabalin is the more modern drug and costs much more for the NHS, but has fewer side effects and works better. Luckily for me, my consultant changed me over to pregabalin in the very early days. 
I had my husband look at my dressing and the padded area is no more than 3 or 4 inches by 1 inch wide!
And my walk this morning made me feel much better as well.

Now just to shift this darn chest infection I have in both lungs. I sound like a set of old faulty bag pipes at the moment. The hospital took some samples to grow cultures so they can prescribe the right antibiotics. In the mean time I am still coughing up loads and using my saline nebuliser twice a day to help loosen it up.


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2015)

to be honest i have no problem with gabapentin, its the amitriptyline that buggers me up, hope they get the chest infection sorted soon


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> to be honest i have no problem with gabapentin, its the amitriptyline that buggers me up, hope they get the chest infection sorted soon


Thanks

I found the pregabalin worked better at controlling the leg pain and you mentioned that it was an issue. And yes, amitriptyline is a bugger isn't it. I have managed to stay off it thankfully with the use of pregabalin and an acknowledgement I was depressed but didn't want medication for it.


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2015)

i will ask regarding pregablin at the follow appointment in a couple of weeks, which i havent recieved yet


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> follow appointment in a couple of weeks, which i havent recieved yet


nothing like planning. It's not like they don't know you have had the surgery... 

I was given my follow up apt as I was discharged. 23rd June.


----------



## vickster (15 May 2015)

I think that's probably the benefit of the private sector  When I've had ops, I've had physio, stitch removal and the follow up all booked before discharge 

Glad to hear it's all going well for you both


----------



## Scoosh (15 May 2015)

Good News from our 2 most stubborn bu***** medical stalwarts ! 


Keep it going and thanks for keeping us all in the picture (and totally unable to complain or even mutter about our strained muscles, ingrowing toenails etc ... )


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2015)

Here's the obligatory stitches pic



9 one side 16 on the other

arrghh cant turn photo round


----------



## Scoosh (15 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Here's the obligatory stitches pic
> View attachment 88943
> 
> 9 one side 16 on the other
> ...


When do the stitches start to smile ?


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2015)

How are you today?


----------



## cosmicbike (18 May 2015)

Playing catch up here. Glad it went well @SatNavSaysStraightOn and look forward to your ride today, any idea how long before you can get back out on the trike?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> How are you today?


Very sore still. My muscles are putting up a lot of resistance to the new body position and I am still struggling with the operation site swelling up badly in the evening and I can't take antiinflammatories sadly. 
It's not as bad as it was but I have had an entire weekend of morphine every 4hrs night and day and not being able to get comfortable. I kind of expected it tbh.
I've just had a shower and am feeling slightly better for that and once the DWP have rung me (I have a time slot) I will go for a walk which not only helps but is getting easier again. I'm back to where I was distance wise to before the op, I'm just working on the speed side of life. Cycling will be a few weeks yet.

I am probably going to have to have another lie down this afternoon, if pain allows.
Sadly I also still have a chest infection and now a short throat from coughing constantly. Coughing does not help my back pain!


----------



## Scoosh (18 May 2015)

Very gentle  and .

Take Care, Emma.


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2015)

Well done, hope everything continues to improve.


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 May 2015)

I've been following the thread. I'm glad things seem to be starting to improve overall.

Best wishes


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 May 2015)

Thank you everyone. It is much appreciated.

I had been starting to suffert considerable pain in the joint between the sacrum and pelvis on my _left_ side whilst out walking each time which would last and last. So I had a think and removed my custom orthopaedics from my shoes. Things have improved considerably now and ih have returned to a or evenly distributed lower back pain again! I guess my inner soles are going to need to be adjusted again which is problematic given I can't (yet) travel anywhere. But at least I have the pain even again, one side and really badly was concerning me!


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thank you everyone. It is much appreciated.
> 
> I had been starting to suffert considerable pain in the joint between the sacrum and pelvis on my _left_ side whilst out walking each time which would last and last. So I had a think and removed my custom orthopaedics from my shoes. Things have improved considerably now and ih have returned to a or evenly distributed lower back pain again! I guess my inner soles are going to need to be adjusted again which is problematic given I can't (yet) travel anywhere. But at least I have the pain even again, one side and really badly was concerning me!


Its feasible that when they fused your spine that they corrected any sideways 'tilt' in your pelvis. You did post that you were now taller post-op.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Its feasible that when they fused your spine that they corrected any sideways 'tilt' in your pelvis. You did post that you were now taller post-op.


It is entirely feasible. I know that my left leg is actually shorter than my right leg and have always have pelvic tilt issues, but it has always been put down to the leg length nothing more. It is anyone's guess now but I suspect a curvature of the spine has been straightened. I do know I am in a completely different posture on my spine than before, and from what I know of spinal posture, this one seems to be better than the one I used to hold!

[QUOTE 3705836, member: 9609"]I guess with your change in posture it will take a little time for all the tendons and ligaments to accept their new position/length, also with a couple of vertebrae fused, I would imagine flexibility in movement will need to come from somewhere else, may be the SI joint is having to move a little more than usual and is just complaining about its new duties.

How did they fuse your vertebrae ? when they were going to do mine (they decided not to operate in the end) they were going to take some bone from my pelvis, crush it up and pack it around the knackered vertebrae along with some metal work to hold it place until it all fused. I remember reading the removal of bone from the pelvis could also set up SI pain.[/QUOTE]

Some of the flexibility will come from the next vertebrae up, and the rest I guess from the hypermobility I have always suffered from - that was one of the reasons for the custom orthopaedic innersoles which I will at some point most certainly have to get looked at. I have always had way too much flexibility and until all of this started one of my party tricks was to stand on my tip toes and put my palms of my hands on the floor and then bend my elbows (obviously with legs straight etc). This won't cure my hypermobility, so I will also have to take very special care of that next vertebrae up because I now know it is the wrong shape and whilst healthy now, it does not mean it will stay that way.

As for the operation, I took the decision that I really didn't want to know until after I had recovered. Sometimes I think it is better to trust in the consultants judgement and not always be as fully informed as you could be and I had heard more than enough from numerous sources to know that my new consultant is exceptionally well thought of around these parts and with one of the local hospitals around here, that is saying something. 

Also when you get to a certain point with chronic pain you really have had enough and details of a major op can just be too much. I think I had reached that point in my case.
I do know that there is no other scaring other than the op site which is much smaller than expected and the drain site, so I think they have used the artificial bone option for the fusing along with the 2 pins between the 2 vertebrae, but I will confirm on my consultants appointment in June. I understand that they metal work stays in place for life.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2015)

I'm really pleased that things have improved so much - it was awful thinking of you stuck in that room by yourself all day long or struggling to do short walks.

I never had the pain or that degree of immobility when I was ill, but not being able to get out on my bike was doing my head in so I can imagine how bad it was for you, especially since you are a more adventurous type than me!

I hope that you keep progressing and eventually come along on another one of my forum rides. Glasson Dock, 2016 edition perhaps?


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2015)

I hope that you keep progressing and eventually come along on another one of my forum rides. Glasson Dock, 2016 edition perhaps? 
perhaps that could be an incentive for me too, it would be good to meet more cyclechatters, i think ive only met three.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I'm really pleased that things have improved so much - it was awful thinking of you stuck in that room by yourself all day long or struggling to do short walks.


I'm still stuck in the house, bit can now have a choice of 2 rooms if I can get comfortable in the OAP chair as it had been nicknamed. 
Walking is getting easier thankfully. I'm not back to what I was doing pre the last op yet but it is much easier. There is still issues controlling the right leg, only time is going to tell if that will heal. Fingers crossed there. I still have a lot of operation selling around the spine which will take many more weeks to heal because I can't have nonsteroidal antiinflammatory drugs. Hopefully as things improve on that front they will continue to improve elsewhere. I still can't lead with my right leg upstairs. It can't hold me yet, so stairs are one step at a time but time will tell on that front ads well.

Trying to sit still hurts but it is operation pain that I get first after around a minute, so still not able to leave my home... And I have to wait a while longer to get on the trike as well, but I think I need to order the parts to get the changes made that I wanted made whilst I was off it. 

Glason Docks 2016.. 100km on a trike at my current speed. Well I guess it is a target to aim for  @roadrash it would be great to see you there as well!

Right now, I'm positive that fusng my spine was the best thing to happen. I know it is still very early after the op, but things feel so much better inside I can't explain it. They have never felt like this. I also can't believe how good it feels so soon after the op is what 10 days now? Maybe 11 if I sit down and work it out. Definitely the right thing for me, luckily!


----------



## Katherine (1 Jun 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn, How are you and how is the recovery going?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I had a dream possibly inspired by your trike. I dreamt that I had got a recumbent trike, but this was special ... It was an amphibious one. Somebody asked me how you steered it on water and I had to admit that I hadn't tried it yet. Unfortunately, as is often the way in dreams, I left it somewhere and couldn't find it again.


This the one you mislaid?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thank you. It is so very hard not to compare.
> I have actually considered deleting all my strava data or creating a new account just to see progress...but I don't know. guess I am just having a bad time at the moment. it is so very frustrating with me still not being able to sit up and being confined to bed for the rest of the day when not on the trike, but only being able to manage so little when I am on it, sorry it feels like very little. I have been at the start again from scratch point too many times in my life now. The last one only being 3 years ago after the dog bite injury. AHAHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhh


How much of that was actually done on three wheels though. Don't delete it, set a new account up for the trike. I think everyone that has gone over onto a recumbent has seen their times drop at the start. Aware there's additional problems, but look at it as a progress chart, if nowt else.
I've started from scratch myself a few times, the important part is you're not willing to accept defeat.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2015)

roadrash said:


> not wrightington,i was seen at wrightington a couple of years ago, saw a dr grennan , found him to be an arrogant prick, more or less told me their was nothing wrong and i was trying it on, refused mri etc, im going into whiston under the care of neurosurgeon mr martin wilby
> http://www.thewaltoncentre.nhs.uk/Consultant/88/mr-m-wilby.html


Just say what you mean, don't worry. Unless Pale Rider's right, he'll not see it!

Not Registered - Having relinquished registration


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> Just say what you mean, don't worry. Unless Pale Rider's right, he'll not see it!
> 
> Not Registered - Having relinquished registration



I like to think I am always right, but in this case I don't know what I'm supposed to be right about.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I like to think I am always right, but in this case I don't know what I'm supposed to be right about.


About the consultant posting on here.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> About the consultant posting on here.



Ooo, did I say that?

Not worth trawling through 50 pages to find it, but I may have urged caution about slagging off a named individual.

The professions - doctors, teachers, police officers - are notoriously litigious about things like that.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Ooo, did I say that?
> 
> Not worth trawling through 50 pages to find it, but I may have urged caution about slagging off a named individual.


What you did say, no names mentioned, at all.


Pale Rider said:


> I'm sure he posts on here.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

Ah, got it now.

The previous poster mentioned 'arrogant prick'.

My response was an attempt at satire - as in lots of arrogant pricks post on here.

Never mind, I think the moment's passed.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jun 2015)

I thought I might update you all...

I have been quiet because I have been ill.

I had a rattle on my chest before the op, just the hints of it... nothing major and it wasn't affecting me in the slightest. I didn't have a temperature, I wasn't ill, I wasn't out of sorts, all my bloods were fine, my cortisol levels were fine etc. The anaesthetist was happy to go ahead with the op, as was my consultant obviously.

About 10 days after the op, I went downhill and by the Tuesday was really bad. My GP came out to me and was within an inch of finding me a hospital bed. The only thing that kept me out of hospital was that my O2 stats were OK, not great, but OK. If they had been any lower it would have been hospital. I was put on antibiotics but it was clear by the Friday that they were not doing anything, so I had another home visit from my GP. I was even closer to being admitted in to hospital. Again it was my O2 stats that kept me home, but this time it was discussed in detail about me being taken into hospital. I was also having issues with my asthma and my GP could hear in it my lungs. Not good as both lungs in their entirety had succumbed to the infection by now. My GP told me it was one of the worst chest infections she had seen in a long time! I officially had a double lung infection, a separate throat infection, a virus (causing the cough and cold) and on top of that I had laryngitis as well. My antibiotics were changed, I was put on to a very high dose of steroids, and also onto some antifungal tablets as well. And told to take it easy. I was also given very clear instructions to ring them for help if I got any worse!

I did get worse, because when my GP spoke to my endocrinologist to check with the steroid dose and what to do with my other steroids, she was told by him to take me off my normal steroids and use the very high dose of the others instead... That started a series of hyperglycaemic attacks which have only just ceased - I'm still having to monitor my blood glucose levels. After the 2nd day, I took matters into my own hands and went back onto an emergency dose of my normal steroids which helped and avoided ringing my GP. I really didn't want to be in hospital. I managed to get things under enough control that when my GP came out again this week, she was happy enough with my recovery to leave me at home. She has kept me on my normal steroids which I now have at my usual level, and we are getting me off the others as fast as possible. The antibiotics are now entering their 4th week and I still have a throat infection, but both lungs are now clear of infection which is really good news. I'm also now into my 4th week with out my voice. I don't even have a croak. I can literally only whisper and just. It has not been good.

My OH has been off work with the same thing minus the chest infection, and when he goes back to work it will be 3 weeks off sick, which he has never done in his working life! That is how bad it has been sadly. But I have enjoyed his company at home for the last 3 weeks!

As for the back... Well the spine itself is great. The scar is healing well and overall it is much better and very comfortable. Oddly the skin is very sensitive at the moment and surprisingly sore, as are the muscles over the op site. I'm guessing that some of it is to do with the lack of exercise and loss of muscle tone that I will undoubtable be suffering from. I had hoped to be back out on my trike by now, but illness prevents me. I am hoping to try at the end of next week with the company of my OH. I also restart home physio visits next week as well. It would have been this week but I don't want my physio lady getting what I have had, so I delayed it a week.

It's not a great photo by any means, but this is the size of the scar and it is over the top of the old scar.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2015)

Jeez.

What a time you're having.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jun 2015)

yeh - its a bit rough at the moment! Still I am a lot better than I was and I can thank my lucky stars for that.
I haven't seen any improvement with the use of my right leg, but that wasn't what the op was for. The op was to deal with the pain, and it does seem to be a lot more comfortable now that it has ever been. Fingers crossed that some improvement in the leg will happen in the long term but I'm not planning my life around that happening is the best way I can describe it.

Oh - And I can now sit up a touch higher for a few minutes, so the sitting side of life might just be coming back onto the books, but very slowly. But it is improving - that is definite.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2015)

Glad to hear that you are slowly getting a bit better


----------



## Katherine (5 Jun 2015)

I feared that we hadn't heard much from you because you were ill. 
So good to hear from you and that you are improving.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I thought I might update you all...
> 
> I have been quiet because I have been ill.
> 
> ...



Jeez Satnav, you have seriously gone through the mill,  all the best to you and Mr Satnav, get well soon


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jun 2015)

Sorry to hear you're going through the wars @SatNavSaysStraightOn , keep your chin up (and your feet), the trike will wait for you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jun 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> the trike will wait for you.


You have just reminded me. I need to place an order for some brake levers for the trike!
And there was something else I was modifying.... now I need to remember what it was! hummm


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2015)

Crikey, it never rains but it pours! I'm glad you're on the mend again and look forward to seeing your ride reports again soon.


----------



## gavgav (5 Jun 2015)

Oh goodness @SatNavSaysStraightOn you are having a rough time of it.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jun 2015)

Hope things start looking up soon and you can get back on the trike


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Crikey, it never rains but it pours! I'm glad you're on the mend again and look forward to seeing your ride reports again soon.


Sadly that is the result of being a severe asthmatic with adrenal gland problems. When I get ill, I do it very well!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Jun 2015)

Oh my, Emma, what a terrible time you're having health wise!
Seems things are getting a bit better now, GWS fast, missing your pictures


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Jun 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> missing your pictures


thanks - and trust me, as soon as you start seeing trees and nothing but trees again, you won't be missing my pictures! But I do have to confess to being bored senseless with seeing the same 250m of trees on my twice daily walks! They are beginning to get boring....


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2015)

How long are you supposed to be off the bike for?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Jun 2015)

summerdays said:


> How long are you supposed to be off the bike for?


He asked me to stay off the recumbent trike for 3 weeks, but then I have been so ill that I have not wanted to do anything.

My Dr came out again yesterday and confirmed that I am free from my chest infection (in both lungs) and that the green gunk I am coughing up could well be what all asthmatics cough up... I'm not so certain that is the case because I still have a very sore throat, though it is not the upper throat - that was also checked and given a clean bill of health). I think it is probably around the vocal chords where the issues are still and I may well have an infection there. My Dr thinks the no voice issue is as a result of a muscle spasm because I can whisper only, but everything is there correctly. I know I have cough nodules on my vocal chords and did have an ENT referral but have had to cancel it with me not being able to get there. Right now, I suspect I still have an infection sited around the vocal chords - I say this because if I eat anything or drink anything, and then have a coughing fit (which usually go hand in hand) what I cough up tends to be coated in what I have recently eaten/drunk. Time will tell, but at least I am off the antibiotics now.

On the bright side of things, I can now sit vertically on a hard surface for 5 minutes without pain! This is a first since my back went at the beginning of November, so the fusing of the spine was definitely the right course of action and some healing does seem to be happening on that front. Sadly the paralysis in my right leg remains unimproved so I guess that is something I am going to have to learn to live with. But at least we are looking like I might stand a chance of leaving my home by car in the near future and my step-father has stated I can have his wheelchair and he has even suggested I can borrow his mobility scooter (but I don't think I will... not for the time being that is!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jun 2015)

I've just had the very first night I have slept all the way through since this started! I have found a new pillow and it seems to work. It's a large U shaped pillow that stops me turning/rolling onto my back during the night.
It's not as big as the picture shows only comes to my knees but it seems to work and whilst 2 pillows behind me were working to a point with another between my knees and ankles, this makes turning over much easier not that I actually woke up to turn over.


----------



## summerdays (20 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've just had the very first night I have slept all the way through since this started! I have found a new pillow and it seems to work. It's a large U shaped pillow that stops me turning/rolling onto my back during the night.
> It's not as big as the picture shows only comes to my knees but it seems to work and whilst 2 pillows behind me were working to a point with another between my knees and ankles, this makes turning over much easier not that I actually woke up to turn over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92621


That's good news! Long may it continue!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (20 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've just had the very first night I have slept all the way through since this started! I have found a new pillow and it seems to work. It's a large U shaped pillow that stops me turning/rolling onto my back during the night.
> It's not as big as the picture shows only comes to my knees but it seems to work and whilst 2 pillows behind me were working to a point with another between my knees and ankles, this makes turning over much easier not that I actually woke up to turn over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92621



Good news! Sleep can be a great healer. You've changed your hair style since your avatar photo was taken!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jun 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> You've changed your hair style since your avatar photo was taken


sadly the avatar is not me....Calisto from Xena Warrior Princess


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've just had the very first night I have slept all the way through since this started! I have found a new pillow and it seems to work. It's a large U shaped pillow that stops me turning/rolling onto my back during the night.
> It's not as big as the picture shows only comes to my knees but it seems to work and whilst 2 pillows behind me were working to a point with another between my knees and ankles, this makes turning over much easier not that I actually woke up to turn over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92621


 That's a great step forward, a proper nights sleep always helps.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Jun 2015)

Good for you @SatNavSaysStraightOn, life's outlook is much better with a good night's sleep.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2015)

I've just managed a 34 minute ride in the car! 

It could well be time to ask my step-father if I can borrow his wheelchair for when I can finally sit up right! The car seat is still well titled but it does mean that I can get to my hospital appointment on the 30th without the need for a private ambulance. We will speak to them in advance about somewhere for me to lie down, because I won't be able to sit in the waiting room yet, but it will save us £150*

*(Bupa have changed their t&cs over the new financial year and if you can't sit, they still won't cover you for a stretcher to for an appointment to see your consultant, only for surgery and medical tests... so you can't get to your consultant to get the tests ordered, but they will pay for transport for those tests you can't get ordered..  )


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've just managed a 34 minute ride in the car!
> 
> It could well be time to ask my step-father if I can borrow his wheelchair for when I can finally sit up right! The car seat is still well titled but it does mean that I can get to my hospital appointment on the 30th without the need for a private ambulance. We will speak to them in advance about somewhere for me to lie down, because I won't be able to sit in the waiting room yet, but it will save us £150*
> 
> *(Bupa have changed their t&cs over the new financial year and if you can't sit, they still won't cover you for a stretcher to for an appointment to see your consultant, only for surgery and medical tests... so you can't get to your consultant to get the tests ordered, but they will pay for transport for those tests you can't get ordered..  )


Good news!

How's the cycling going? Are you slowly extending your range on the trike?


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jul 2015)

Thinking of you and hope that things turn around Emma


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jul 2015)

The ride to the consultants appointment went OK and I got to use my blue badge for the first time... 
The hospital managed to find me a room to lie down in at the bottom of a corridor we had never been down before, so it was a good thing we had the wheelchair handy...
My consultant came and found me in the room rather than use going to him and is happy with the progress I am making even if it is slow and as he put it 'contradictory' (in that some of my issues don't tie in with some of what I can do in other areas, but then I think he forgot about my hypermobility which often complicates matters and allows me to do far more than I should be able to do...) any how I'm back for another review in 6 weeks (rather than 3 months) and an X-ray next time as well which will be good to see that everything is OK and I will get to see what my fused spine looks like now...

Sadly this does however mean I am now well enough to attend my parents wedding anniversary do at the end of the month... they have 2 reclining sofas that I can use to recover from the car journey to them... there are some downsides to getting better you know!



Shut Up Legs said:


> Good news!
> 
> How's the cycling going? Are you slowly extending your range on the trike?



Yes - slowly. But today went really well. I will be writing it up in the my ride today thread shortly.

I am 'training' a lady for a sponsored bike ride from her pub to Snowdon. She hadn't ridden a bike since her childhood and took up the challenge less than a month ago. I have been helping her for 3 weeks now, and today was set aside for a longer ride. In 3 week I have managed to get her from struggling to ride 11 miles to finding 42.5 miles easy! Though she is still struggling with climbing, she still manages to beat me up most things despite having to stop 2 or 3 times (I have the slow and steady won't stop approach)... I'm not sure how I am going to get her much further with my 'lack' of speed. With her work hours and having children as well it is difficult to get her out, so I think we are probably going to just have to work on hills and strength up them rather than anything else now. I think she is beginning to realise that she can easily do the distance! Anyhow today was also my longest and fastest ride to date which came as a bit of a surprise and I had have known I was 1/2 mile off 30 miles I would have ridden my lane again and made up that extra half mile! Oh well.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The ride to the consultants appointment went OK and I got to use my blue badge for the first time...
> The hospital managed to find me a room to lie down in at the bottom of a corridor we had never been down before, so it was a good thing we had the wheelchair handy...
> My consultant came and found me in the room rather than use going to him and is happy with the progress I am making even if it is slow and as he put it 'contradictory' (in that some of my issues don't tie in with some of what I can do in other areas, but then I think he forgot about my hypermobility which often complicates matters and allows me to do far more than I should be able to do...) any how I'm back for another review in 6 weeks (rather than 3 months) and an X-ray next time as well which will be good to see that everything is OK and I will get to see what my fused spine looks like now...
> 
> ...


Well done. 

Sympathies for the party! 

... Or 1.5 miles short of a metric half century!


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2015)

Find something else to do - swimming is good for backs being non impact for example (just check with your physio as to which strokes are appropriate) 

Spend time doing your physio exercises - in the garden while the sun is shining


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2015)

I was just in Fossy's 'off the bike' thread and it occurred to me that I hadn't seen any activity in this thread for months - I hope that is a good sign, @SatNavSaysStraightOn? 

I now see that you have been posting recently but mostly in threads that I do not take part in.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2016)

Me, I'm still ticking along. 
I'm off the morphine in the last few weeks. No issues coming off it expect for the increase in pain. 
I've only ridden once since last October sadly. I'm finding that I have reached a point where my right knee is simply too sore, physically painful like the skin is on fire when you touch it, so need to see a physio about that. But my OH has no annual leave left to be able to help me get anywhere and the lady I use as a career when my OH is not available will no longer be able to help me from the end of this week. So if I can't get there myself either by crutches or wheelchair I'm stuck for any appointments. Plus I need to have access to the car as well which is not always possible... The knee issues are not only with cycling thought, they occur with walking as well, so think it is more to do with how I'm using my leg (its the one that was partially paralysed and still has issues). I've had a pedal spacer fitted to the trike pedals which seems to have helped, but I'm struggling at the moment. I'm also just coming out of a period of depression which hasn't helped much. 

It has been a case of 'still here, still fighting' just very quietly.


----------



## summerdays (7 Mar 2016)

It's hard going, especially at this time of year, especially this winter which has had less of the clear sunny weather than normal that helps to boost our emotions in the winter. Take care, and hopefully you will find an answer to your knee problems soon.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Mar 2016)

Thoughts are with you @SatNavSaysStraightOn 
Hope things slowly start to improve


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2016)




----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2016)

I recently wondered how you were and noted you hadn't posted for a while and whether that was good or bad. Mixed it seems. Look into getting help, voluntary or otherwise, you need help don't be too proud or stubborn to ask for it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 May 2016)

An update just over 18 months on!

I had an interesting final review with my private consultant on Friday night just gone (final with us leaving the UK that is). The outcome of which was that

Everything inside is doing what it should be doing just more slowly that in someone of my age (expected and anticipated)
I should continue to recover for another 18 months or so
Everything is stable and gaps are good hence continued paralysis and sciatic nerve issues are nerve damage
Australia will only be good for me once I'm over the flight out there
The NHS would never have operated on me because the chances of recovery were too slim and I was too high a risk patient.
That final one was really chilling because I'm so much better that I ever was and continue to improve albeit at glacial pace!

My NHS physio doesn't expect me to not need the wheelchair for things like the weekly food shopping or going out shopping.
No-one including my private consultant thinks I'll get off the crutches (I'm also beginning to reach this conclusion as well sadly).

But the upside is that I can now ride on 2 wheels again, it's not easy but easier than the trike (my trike is heavy but stable) however I need help getting on and off 2 wheeled bikes. We'll see what happens for future touring but I'm determine to get out hiking again even if full on winter mountaineering is going to have to join the single track and dedicated trail mountain bike list of things I have given up, like jumps and drops!


----------



## Licramite (27 Sep 2016)

Well that's me back on my bike !!
after breaking my knee (well patella) last year I finally got a ride in last weekend - It felt so good , until my gears wouldn't change down below 5 - then it felt so hard going uphill.


----------

